# Οι νεκροί από μολότοφ / Οι νεκροί στη Marfin



## nickel (May 5, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/8661385.stm

At least three people have been killed in the Greek capital as protesters set fire to a bank during a general strike over planned austerity measures.


----------



## somnambulist (May 5, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτός είναι ο κατάλληλος χώρος (αν και σίγουρα οι εργασιακές συνθήκες ανήκουν στην κρισάρα μας). Μου ήρθε με μέιλ.

ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΗΣ ΣΤΗΝ MARFIN

"Νιώθω υποχρέωση απέναντι στους αδικοχαμένους συναδέρφους μου να πω αυτές τις αντικειμενικές αλήθειες. Στέλνω αυτό το μύνημα σε όλα τα μέσα ενημέρωσης και όλα τα ενημερωτικά sites. Όποιος έχει ακόμα συνείδηση, ας το δημοσιεύσει. Οι υπόλοιποι ας συνεχίσουν να παίζουν το παιχνίδι της κυβέρνησης.

● Η πυροσβεστική υπηρεσία δεν έχει δώσει έγγραφη άδεια για το συγκεκριμένο κτίριο, η συμφωνία ήταν κάτω από το τραπέζι, όπως άλλωστε γίνεται πρακτικά με όλες τις επιχειρήσεις και τις εταιρείες στην Ελλάδα.

● Το συγκεκριμένο κτίριο δεν ...

διαθέτει πυρασφάλεια και πυροπροστασία, ούτε μελέτη ούτε εγκατάσταση, δηλαδή ψεκαστήρες οροφής, εξόδους διαφυγής, πυροσβεστικές φωλιές. Μόνο φορητούς πυροσβεστήρες, οι οποίοι φυσικά δε μπορούν να αντιμετωπίσουν μια εκτεταμένη πυρκαγιά σε ένα κτίριο φτιαγμένο με προ πολλού ξεπερασμένες προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας.

● Κανένα κατάστημα της τράπεζας δε διαθέτει προσωπικό εκπαιδευμένο στην αντιμετώπιση πυρκαγιών. Ούτε καν στη χρήση των λιγοστών πυροσβεστήρων. Η διοίκηση προφασίζεται πάντα το κόστος και δεν κάνει ούτε στοιχειώδεις κινήσεις για να προφυλάξει το προσωπικό.

● Ποτέ δεν έχει γίνει άσκηση εκκένωσης οποιουδήποτε κτιρίου από τους εργαζόμενους της τράπεζας ούτε έχει γίνει σεμινάριο από πυροσβέστες, ώστε να δοθούν οδηγίες για τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Οι μόνες ασκήσεις που έχουν γίνει στη Mafrin Bank είναι για σενάρια τρομοκρατικών ενεργειών και διαφυγή των μεγάλων κεφαλιών της τράπεζας από τα γραφεία τους.

● Το συγκεκριμένο κτίριο δεν είχε ειδική πρόβλεψη για φωτιά, παρόλο που λόγω η κατασκευή του είναι πολύ ευαίσθητη κάτω από τέτοιες συνθήκες και παρόλο που ήταν γεμάτο με υλικά από πάνω μέχρι κάτω. Υλικά που παίρνουν φωτιά πολύ εύκολα, όπως χαρτί, πλαστικά, καλώδια, έπιπλα. Το κτίριο αυτό αντικειμενικά είναι ακατάλληλο για χρήση σαν τράπεζα λόγω της κατασκευής του.

● Καμία ομάδα προσωπικού ασφαλείας δεν έχει γνώση πρώτων βοηθειών και πυρόσβεσης, παρόλο που πρακτικά του ανατίθεται με προφορική εντολή κάθε φορά να προστατέψει το κατάστημα. Οι τραπεζικοί υπάλληλοι καλούνται να γίνουν πυροσβέστες και σεκιούριτι ανάλογα με τις επιθυμίες του κάθε κ.Βγενόπουλου.

● Τα στελέχη της τράπεζας απαγόρεψαν κάθετα και κατηγορηματικά στους εργαζόμενους να φύγουν, παρόλο που οι ίδιοι το ζητούσαν επίμονα από νωρίς το πρωί, ενώ επέβαλλαν στους εργαζόμενους να κλειδώσουν τις πόρτες και επιβεβαίωναν συνέχεια τηλεφωνικά το κλείδωμα του κτιρίου. Όποιος φύγει να μην έρθει αύριο για δουλειά, ήταν η μόνιμη απειλή. Τους έκλεισαν ακόμα και την πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο για να μην επικοινωνούν με τον έξω κόσμο.

● Εδώ και μέρες επικρατεί πλήρης τρομοκρατία στην τράπεζα σχετικά με τις κινητοποιήσεις, με την προφορική προσφορά "ή δουλεύεις ή απολύεσαι".

● Οι δύο αστυνομικοί της ασφάλειας που δουλεύουν στο συγκεκριμένο κατάστημα για τις ληστείες δεν εμφανίστηκαν σήμερα, παρόλο που τα στελέχη είχαν υποσχεθεί προφορικά ότι θα τους φέρουν εκεί.

Επιτέλους κύριοι, κάντε την αυτοκριτική σας και σταματήστε να περιφέρεστε παριστάνοντας τους σοκαρισμένους. Είστε οι υπεύθυνοι για αυτό που έγινε σήμερα και σε κάποιο ευνομούμενο κράτος (σαν κι αυτά που κατά καιρούς χρησιμοποιείτε σαν παράδειγμα από τηλεοράσεως) θα ήσασταν ήδη κρατούμενοι για τις παραπάνω πράξεις. Με δόλο έχασαν τη ζωή τους οι συνάδερφοί μου σήμερα. Δόλο της τράπεζας και του κ.Βγενόπουλου προσωπικά, που έδωσε εντολή, όποιος δε δουλέψει να μην έρθει αύριο στο γραφείο."


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2010)

Το περιεχόμενο της καταγγελίας ακούγεται πειστικό. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να συμβαίνουν έτσι ακριβώς τα πράγματα. Ωστόσο, ως ένας από τους ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ, αισθάνομαι εξαιρετικά άβολα για τη δημοσίευση ενός ανυπόγραφου κειμένου. Υπάρχουν διαδικασίες με τις οποίες μπορούν και πρέπει να γίνονται αυτές οι καταγγελίες. Θα επιτρέψω να παραμείνει το κείμενο μόνο και μόνο επειδή υπάρχει ήδη σε τόσο πολλές άλλες ιστοσελίδες.

Επίσης η εντελώς προσωπική μου άποψη (και οι προσωπικές μου απόψεις δεν αποτελούν απόψεις της Λεξιλογίας ή των συνιδιοκτητών) είναι ότι η καταληκτική παράγραφος είναι άθλια. Τρία άτομα πέθαναν σήμερα επειδή έτσι ήθελαν κάποιοι εμπρηστές. Αν η τράπεζα δεν είχε τα απαραίτητα πυροσβεστικά μέσα δεν το ξέρουμε σήμερα, θα το μάθουμε, και κάποιοι θα πρέπει να δικαστούν γι' αυτό. Ταυτόχρονα ελπίζω και εύχομαι να συλληφθούν οι εμπρηστές και να δικαστούν κι αυτοί για τις δικές τους ευθύνες. Για αυτό το έγκλημα μπορεί να φταίει ο καπιταλισμός, η κρίση, οι κερδοσκόποι, ο Καραμανλής, οι τραπεζίτες, η πουτάνα η κοινωνία, η μάνα αυτών των άρρωστων παιδιών που δεν τους έδωσε την απαραίτητη προσοχή και στοργή, αλλά ας πει κάποιος ότι φταίνε και οι εμπρηστές.


----------



## somnambulist (May 5, 2010)

Αυτό που λέει η καταληκτική παράγραφος είναι ότι 3 άτομα δεν θα πέθαιναν σήμερα (ακόμα κι αν ήθελαν να τα κάψουν) αν δεν τα υποχρέωνε να είναι εντελώς απροστάτευτα η διοίκηση της τράπεζας. Μπορεί να έχεις μίσος για τους αντιεξουσιαστές, αλλά μην τυφλώνεσαι κιόλας:)


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Κι εγώ, μόλις έμαθα με ποιον τρόπο πέθαναν, αμέσως σκέφτηκα την πυροπροστασία και, παρότι έκατσα ώρες μπροστά στην τηλεόραση, οι αναφορές που άκουσα στο θέμα της πυροπροστασίας ήταν ελαχιστότατες από τους κατά τα άλλα λαλίστατους δημοσιογράφους. Μάλιστα μετά άκουσα και το διάγγελμα του επίδοξου Μπερλουσκόνι περί ηθικών αυτουργών του θανάτου των τριών τραπεζοϋπαλλήλων οι οποίοι δεν θα δικαστούν ποτέ, διάγγελμα το οποίο αποτελεί πάρισο της καταληκτικής παραγράφου της εργαζόμενης που τον καταγγέλλει για δόλο στη δολοφονία τους.

@anef: Απλώς περιέγραψα μια διαφορά ανάμεσα στους δημόσιους και στους ιδιωτικούς υπαλλήλους/εργάτες που με κάνει πολύ πιο ευήκοο στις απεργίες του ιδιωτικού τομέα, γιατί ξέρω πόσο πιο παλικαρίσιες είναι. Αλλά δεν είχα στο μυαλό μου τόσο τα εσχάτως τεκταινόμενα, όπου οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι (και όχι μόνο) πλήττονται σκληρά, όσο τις δεκαετίες τής συχνά (όχι πάντα) καταχρηστικής άσκησης του δικαιώματος από διάφορους (όχι όλους τους) κλάδους του Δημοσίου. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι προτείνω για μοντέλο τη δικτατορία του ιδιωτικού κεφαλαίου στους χώρους δουλειάς, που συνέβαλε με τον τρόπο της στη σημερινή δολοφονία. Απλώς, οι κουβέντες του τύπου "όλοι στο ίδιο καζάνι βράζουμε" και "προσπαθούν να δημιουργήσουν πλαστές διαιρέσεις ανάμεσα στους εργαζόμενους" έχουν έναν βαθμό ψευτιάς, πώς να το κάνουμε. Εάν δεχτούμε το κοινώς λεγόμενο "το Δημόσιο μας ανήκει", που το δέχεται και η Αριστερά, τότε δικαιούμαι να νιώθω σαν ένας μικρομέτοχός του και μπορώ να απαιτώ παροχή υπηρεσιών και όχι παράλυση κάθε τρεις και λίγο με τις πλάτες της μονιμότητας (επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν αναφέρομαι στην παρούσα απεργιακή συγκυρία). Εφόσον λοιπόν γνωρίζω ή ακούω ότι σε άλλες προηγμένες χώρες οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι απαγορεύεται να απεργούν, χωρίς αυτό να τους κάνει σκλάβους (δεν μου φαίνονται για σκλάβοι οι Γερμανοί ή οι Αμερικανοί δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι), μου δημιουργείται η περιέργεια να μάθω πώς καταφέρνουν να διεκδικούν τα δικαιώματά τους και παράλληλα να μη διαλύουν το δημόσιο αγαθό στο οποίο εργάζονται απολαμβάνοντας μονιμότητα. Βασικά, διψώ να μάθω, δεν έχω σχηματισμένη εικόνα. Πάντως, οι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι ως προς τη μονιμότητα αποτελούν εργατική αριστοκρατία, μια έννοια που ο εισηγητής της δεν ήταν βέβαια κανένας δεξιός... Μπαίνω λοιπόν στον πειρασμό να αποπειραθώ μέσα στο μυαλό μου μια διάζευξη: ή μονιμότητα και απαγόρευση της απεργίας, ή απεργιακό δικαίωμα και άρση της μονιμότητας. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος, αλλά πρέπει κάποιος να μου το αποδείξει πρώτα, γι' αυτό και ζήτησα στοιχεία από την εμπειρία των διεκδικητικών μεθόδων των δημόσιων υπαλλήλων άλλων χωρών.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2010)

Εγώ Νίκελ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να δίνουμε δημοσιότητα σε ανώνυμο και εμπαθές κείμενο, κι ας έχει κάνει το γύρο του διαδικτύου. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά διαβεβαίωση ότι η ανώνυμη καταγγέλλουσα- αν είναι υπαρκτό πρόσωπο- δεν είναι απλά δυσαρεστημένη με τον εργοδότη της. Η ταχύτητα με την οποία κυκλοφόρησε το κείμενο φυσικά το κάνει πολύ ύποπτο και είναι εμφανές ότι γράφτηκε πριν γίνουν γνωστές οι λεπτομέρειες. Επιπλέον, οι μισές τουλάχιστον "καταγγελίες" αντικρούονται εύκολα (ειδικά το κραυγαλέο ότι τα έπιπλα είναι εύφλεκτα, προφανώς δεν έχει ακούσει για τους κανονισμούς ΕΕ και δεν ξέρει ότι δεν μπορεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια να αγοράσει κανείς εύφλεκτα έπιπλα γραφείου γιατί δεν υπάρχουν, αλλά άλλο να μην είναι εύφλεκτο κι άλλο να σου ρίχνουν μολότωφ βροχή μέσα από το σπασμένο παράθυρο). 
Επιπλέον θα μπορούσε η τράπεζα να είναι κλειστή και να είναι μέσα ο φύλακας, ο θυρωρός, ο ληστής ή ο άστεγος που βρήκε ανοιχτά και μπήκε, ο υπάλληλος που κάνει υπερωρία ή κάποιος διαδηλωτής.
Όπως λες κι εσύ, ας πούμε και μια φορά ότι φταίνε οι εμπρηστές. 

Ας πούμε επίσης ότι κανονικά και υπό ΚΣ η αστυνομία θα έπρεπε να είναι σε συνεχή επικοινωνία με τα γραφεία και τα μαγαζιά μιας περιοχής που γίνονται επεισόδια και να τους ενημερώνει όταν πλησιάζουν οι φασαρίες εκεί, και να τους εκκενώνει. Έτσι εφαρμόζεται η "προστασία του πολίτη". Αλλά αυτό είναι δευτερεύον θέμα. Και δεν αποκλείει τις πιο πάνω εξαιρέσεις του φύλακα, του ληστή κλπ. 

Θυμόμουν νωρίτερα ότι πριν μερικά χρόνια, μια Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα στην Πάτρα, κάτι νεαροί έριχναν μέσα σε ανοιχτά παράθυρα και κάτω από παρκαρισμένα ιχ στρακαστρούκες και κανένας δεν έκανε τίποτα. Ούτε όταν άρχισαν να ρίχνουν σε ένα μαγαζί που μέσα ήταν μόνος ο υπάλληλος έκανε κανείς τίποτα. Όλοι φοβόντουσαν να τους πλησιάσουν και έλεγαν ότι η αστυνομία δεν θα έρθει αν πάρουμε τηλέφωνο. Αυτή την ατιμωρησιά πληρώνουν σήμερα οι τρεις.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2010)

Costas said:


> Κι εγώ, μόλις έμαθα με ποιον τρόπο πέθαναν, αμέσως σκέφτηκα την πυροπροστασία και, παρότι έκατσα ώρες μπροστά στην τηλεόραση, οι αναφορές που άκουσα στο θέμα της πυροπροστασίας ήταν ελαχιστότατες από τους κατά τα άλλα λαλίστατους δημοσιογράφους.



Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι πέθαναν από τις αναθυμιάσεις στους απάνω ορόφους. Άκουσα λάθος;

Επίσης, αν με την πυροπροστασία εννοούμε να υπάρχουν πυροσβεστήρες, ξεχνάμε ότι για να σβήσεις φωτιά με πυροσβεστήρα πρέπει να είσαι κοντά στη φωτιά, κι ο μέσος έλληνας περισσότερο φοβάται μην σπάσει κανένα νύχι. Δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις τις αναθυμιάσεις με τον πυροσβεστήρα. 

θα περίμενα το κτήριο να έχει έξοδο κινδύνου με σκάλα για όλους τους ορόφους. Αν αυτό προβλέπεται από τους κανονισμούς και δεν έγινε, φυσικά φταίει πρωτίστως η πολεοδομία, αλλά το θεωρώ απίθανο να μην υπήρχε. Όμως μην ξεχνάμε ότι στη φωτιά οι σκάλες και οι έξοδοι κινδύνου μπορεί να μην είναι προσβάσιμες λόγω καπνού. 
Τέλος, δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα ενημέρωση για τις πυρκαγιές σε κτήρια. Στο ΗΒ που μένω υπάρχει, αλλά αντίστοιχα δεν υπάρχει ενημέρωση για τους σεισμούς. Ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικές προτεραιότητες. 

Αλλά με το να ασχολούμαστε με αυτά είναι σα να λέει ο οδηγός στο θύμα του τροχαίου "κι εσύ γιατί κυκλοφορούσες στο δρόμο;" ή να λέμε ότι το θύμα έπεσε πάνω στο μαχαίρι του δράστη είκοσι φορές. Ή να λέει ο βιαστής ότι τον προκάλεσε το θύμα επειδή φορούσε μίνι. 

Στην Ελλάδα βεβαίως για όλα τα παραπάνω είμαστε ικανοί, και κυρίως να μη θίξουμε τα παλιόπαιδα που βρήκαν αφορμή για φασαρία (που φυσικά δεν ήταν της ΓΣΕΕ ή της ΑΔΕΔΥ).


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Γιατί, ο καπνός και οι τοξικές αναθυμιάσεις δεν είναι προϊόν της πυρκαγιάς; Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, δεν υπάρχει καπνός χωρίς φωτιά.

Πυροπροστασία στην Αλβιόνα τι εννοούν; Τους πυροσβεστήρες; Ή μήπως τα αυτόματα συστήματα πυρόσβεσης στις οροφές, στους τοίχους κλπ.; Πάντως στην Ψωροκώσταινα το δεύτερο εννοούμε, που δε σπάει και τα νύχια μας.

Στην Αγγλία δεν υπάρχει μέριμνα για τους σεισμούς γιατί σχεδόν δεν υπάρχουν σεισμοί. Η Ελλάδα είναι πυρίμαχη χώρα και δεν το ξέρω;

Εγώ, αν ήμουν αφεντικό μιας τράπεζας, θα το έκλεινα το συγκεκριμένο υποκατάστημα, εκεί που βρίσκεται, για λόγους ασφαλείας. Αν επιπλέον φιλοδοξούσα να παίξω και πολιτικό ρόλο, όπως καληώρα, αν μη τι άλλο θα εφάρμοζα τον πατερναλιστικό καπιταλισμό, που λέει ότι προστατεύεις τους εργαζομένους σου σαν παιδιά σου, ασχέτως αν δεν ανέχεσαι απεργίες και τέτοια. Πού 'ν' το αυτό;

Δεν θυμάμαι το έτος, αλλά είχαν γίνει οχλοκρατικά επεισόδια στην Αθήνα στα χρόνια του Γεωργίου Σταύρου (ναι, γίνονταν και τότε). Ο Σταύρου με κίνδυνο της ζωής του και ενάντια στις εκκλήσεις δικών και φίλων, είχε μείνει μέσα στο κτίριο της Εθνικής Τράπεζας, "δια να προστατεύσω τα χρήματα τα οποία μοί ενεπιστεύθησαν οι καταθέται μου" (από μνήμης το τσιτάτο). Σήμερα, αντί για τον τραπεζίτη έμειναν άλλοι...

Αν κάποιος σκεφτεί τα παραπάνω σημαίνει ότι μειώνει την ευθύνη των φυσικών αυτουργών; 

@Δημοσίου-Ιδιωτικού τομέα συνέχεια: μου γράφει (με δική της πρωτουβουλία, δεν της είπα εγώ τίποτα) μια φίλη μου συνταξιούχος, που είχε δουλέψει στον ιδιωτικό τομέα: Je ne sais pas si chez vous c'est comme en France, mais il y a toujours un antagonisme entre privé et public.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2010)

Από τα ειδησεογραφικά πρακτορεία:Η τραγωδία σημειώθηκε περίπου στις 14:00, όταν διαδηλωτές που είδαν το υποκατάστημα της τράπεζας ανοιχτό, εξοργίστηκαν, φώναξαν συνθήματα κατά των υπαλλήλων, πέταξαν πέτρες στο εσωτερικό του και κάποιοι εξεφενδόνισαν μία ή περισσότερες μολότοφ. Ορισμένοι από τους υπάλληλους κατάφεραν να βγουν από την τράπεζα, που τυλίχθηκε στις φλόγες, ωστόσο άλλοι εγκλωβίστηκαν μέσα σε αυτήν.
​Επειδή, όπως φαίνεται, σ' αυτή τη χώρα υπάρχει η δικτατορία της απεργίας. Ας ξέρουν οι μελλοντικοί "παραβάτες" πως αν τολμήσουν να επιλέξουν κάτι διαφορετικό, μπορεί να τους κάψουν ζωντανούς.

Μια γνωστή μου μεταφράστρια, επιτιμώντας με για την ταραχή μου και την αγανάκτησή μου μετά από τον θάνατο τριών (τεσσάρων) ανθρώπων, μου έγραψε σε email ότι "κοιτάζω τα δέντρα και χάνω το δάσος". Εξόχως εύστοχη μεταφορά! Κοίταζα τα δέντρα που *καίγονταν*. Θέλετε να μάθετε ποιο είναι το δάσος που δεν κοιτούσα; Ότι στα ναυπηγεία γίνονται εργατικά ατυχήματα και σκοτώνονται άνθρωποι. Κι έτσι ισοφαρίσαμε τις δολοφονίες με τα εργατικά ατυχήματα και η συνείδησή μας ησύχασε. Εγώ προτείνω, για να ησυχάσουμε ακόμα περισσότερο, να βάλουμε στην εξίσωση και μερικές χιλιάδες θανάτους από σεισμούς ή άλλες φυσικές καταστροφές σε άλλες χώρες: "Τι κάνεις έτσι, μωρέ; Εδώ πέθαναν 200.000 άτομα από τον τελευταίο σεισμό στην Αϊτή, για τρεις θα χτυπιόμαστε τώρα;" Επίσης, η συνάδελφος χαρακτήρισε τον εμπρησμό μετά φόνου ως ένα "φρικτό ατύχημα", ενώ προφανώς αν ήταν απλός εμπρησμός ενός διατηρητέου κτιρίου, χωρίς θανάτους, θα ήταν συνήθης και δικαιολογημένη πρακτική που δεν τιμωρείται καν από τους ποινικούς νόμους. Έφτασε ακόμα πιο πέρα, να δικαιολογήσει τα παιδιά λέγοντας ότι *κάποιοι μαλάκες* έριξαν τις μολότοφ χωρίς να βλέπουν ότι είναι μέσα άνθρωποι, επειδή ήταν κατεβασμένα ρολά, ενώ όλες οι ειδήσεις λένε ότι δεν υπήρχαν ρολά και οι μολότοφ έπεσαν _επειδή _είδαν ανθρώπους μέσα. Κι έτσι οι δολοφόνοι ονομάστηκαν "μαλάκες" και ξεμπερδέψαμε εντελώς με τη συνείδησή μας.

Όσο για τα περί πυρασφάλειας, μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια και βεβαίως να τιμωρηθούν οι υπεύθυνοι όλων των κτιρίων που δεν έχουν πυρασφάλεια, αλλά ποιος είπε ότι τα κτίρια που έχουν πυρασφάλεια δεν καίγονται ποτέ αν τους βάλεις _επίτηδες _φωτιά, με βενζίνη; Ή πως μειώνονται οι ευθύνες των δολοφόνων που έριξαν τις μολότοφ βλέποντας ότι υπήρχαν μέσα άνθρωποι; Όπως λέει πιο πάνω πολύ σωστά ο Αμβρόσιος, "σε ποιες εταιρείες του ιδιωτικού ή του δημοσίου τομέα υπάρχει σήμερα πυρασφάλεια και εκπαίδευση του προσωπικού;" Δηλαδή, βρήκαμε τώρα τον υπεύθυνο που όπλισε με μολότοφ το χέρι των εμπρηστών; Την απουσία πυρασφάλειας και εκπαίδευσης του προσωπικού; 

Περιμένω πότε θα κυκλοφορήσει το επόμενο κείμενο που θα λέει ότι οι εμπρηστές του κτιρίου δεν ήταν αντιεξουσιαστές, αλλά πράκτορες της κυβέρνησης. Και δεν ξεχνάω ότι η συνάδελφος, που αναφέρω πιο πάνω, την προηγούμενη μέρα μού είχε στείλει την προτροπή του Indymedia να επιτεθούμε όλοι στη Βουλή "κατάλληλα οπλισμένοι", προσθέτοντας το δικό της σχόλιο "Καλή ιδέα".


----------



## anef (May 6, 2010)

@Κώστα: σε κανένα σημείο δεν διαφώνησα μ' αυτά που έγραψες, συμπλήρωσα απλώς την εικόνα με στοιχεία που είχα εγώ υπόψη μου. 

@Αλεξάνδρα: η δική μου πρώτη σκέψη όταν έμαθα την είδηση ήταν πόσο εγκληματίες και φασίστες μπορεί να είναι αυτοί που πέταξαν μολότοφ σε χώρους με κόσμο (αν, όπως μας παρουσιάζεται ήξεραν ότι υπήρχε μέσα κόσμος -οι μαρτυρίες είναι αντικρουόμενες, αλλά οι περισσότερες νομίζω λένε πως ήξεραν). Δηλαδή έκαψαν ζωντανούς εργαζόμενους που υποτίθεται υπερασπίζονται, τους οποίους όμως στην ουσία περιφρονούν απίστευτα όταν είναι «υποταγμένοι». Τη φασιστοειδή-χουλιγκάνικη συμπεριφορά ενός μέρους αυτού του χώρου την έχουμε δει δυστυχώς κι άλλες φορές. Ερμηνείες μπορούμε να δώσουμε πολλές αλλά μ' ένα «ήταν ατύχημα» δεν ξεμπερδεύουμε.

Η δεύτερη σκέψη μου ήταν πως η τράπεζα, σ' εκείνο το σημείο, δεν θα 'πρεπε να είναι ανοιχτή (όπως δεν είναι ανοιχτές πολλές τράπεζες και καταστήματα στους δρόμους από όπου περνάνε οι πορείες, ειδικά στη σημερινή συγκυρία). Και μετά βέβαια αναρωτήθηκα γιατί δεν υπήρχε έξοδος κινδύνου: οι άνθρωποι στην ουσία από τον καπνό σκοτώθηκαν, δεν κινδύνεψαν απ' την ίδια τη φωτιά.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως η δεύτερη σκέψη δεν αποκλείει καθόλου την πρώτη.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2010)

O Βασ. Χατζηιακώβου, διευθυντής του Ιανού, διηγείται τώρα στην Τσαπανίδου ότι έσπασαν την τζαμαρία του καταστήματος, βλέποντας προφανώς ότι μέσα υπήρχαν άνθρωποι, έριξαν δύο μολότοφ και ήρθε αντιμέτωπος μ' έναν κουκουλοφόρο με ένα μπουκάλι στο χέρι, ο οποίος έλουσε με βενζίνη έναν άλλον παριστάμενο και συγχρόνως είπε στον Χατζηιακώβου, "Θα σε κάψω!" Με πυροσβεστήρες έσβησαν τη σκάλα του καταστήματος που είχε πάρει φωτιά.

Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι αυτή τη φορά βγήκαν στους δρόμους αποφασισμένοι να κάψουν και ανθρώπους και όχι μόνο κτίρια.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Θυμόμουν νωρίτερα ότι πριν μερικά χρόνια, μια Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα στην Πάτρα, κάτι νεαροί έριχναν μέσα σε ανοιχτά παράθυρα και κάτω από παρκαρισμένα ιχ στρακαστρούκες και κανένας δεν έκανε τίποτα. Ούτε όταν άρχισαν να ρίχνουν σε ένα μαγαζί που μέσα ήταν μόνος ο υπάλληλος έκανε κανείς τίποτα. Όλοι φοβόντουσαν να τους πλησιάσουν και έλεγαν ότι η αστυνομία δεν θα έρθει αν πάρουμε τηλέφωνο. Αυτή την ατιμωρησιά πληρώνουν σήμερα οι τρεις.



Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το πιο ουσιαστικό σχόλιο από όσα έχουν γραφτεί ως τώρα εδώ σχετικά με το θέμα. Παντού ατιμωρησιά, σε οτιδήποτε. ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ. Από το λαμόγιο με τις οφσόρ, τους εφοριακούς που τα πιάνουν, τους πολιτικούς που έχουν βολέψει ακόμα και τις γκόμενες των δισέγγονών τους, μέχρι τους μπαχαλάκηδες, τους παράνομους πωλητές, τους δημοσίως διακινούντες ναρκωτικά, τους τύπους που σε προσπερνάνε με 240 από δεξιά, τους πιτσιρικάδες που ρίχνουν τρακατρούκες στα γένια του παπά την ανάσταση, τα χουλιγκάνια που τα σπάνε στα γήπεδα... (ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ; )


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Costas said:


> Εγώ, αν ήμουν αφεντικό μιας τράπεζας, θα το έκλεινα το συγκεκριμένο υποκατάστημα, εκεί που βρίσκεται, για λόγους ασφαλείας. Αν επιπλέον φιλοδοξούσα να παίξω και πολιτικό ρόλο, όπως καληώρα, αν μη τι άλλο θα εφάρμοζα τον πατερναλιστικό καπιταλισμό, που λέει ότι προστατεύεις τους εργαζομένους σου σαν παιδιά σου, ασχέτως αν δεν ανέχεσαι απεργίες και τέτοια. Πού 'ν' το αυτό;
> 
> Αν κάποιος σκεφτεί τα παραπάνω σημαίνει ότι μειώνει την ευθύνη των φυσικών αυτουργών;





Alexandra said:


> Όσο για τα περί πυρασφάλειας, μπορεί να είναι αλήθεια και βεβαίως να τιμωρηθούν οι υπεύθυνοι όλων των κτιρίων που δεν έχουν πυρασφάλεια, αλλά ποιος είπε ότι τα κτίρια που έχουν πυρασφάλεια δεν καίγονται ποτέ αν τους βάλεις _επίτηδες _φωτιά, με βενζίνη; Ή πως μειώνονται οι ευθύνες των δολοφόνων που έριξαν τις μολότοφ βλέποντας ότι υπήρχαν μέσα άνθρωποι; Δηλαδή, βρήκαμε τώρα τον υπεύθυνο που όπλισε με μολότοφ το χέρι των εμπρηστών; Την απουσία πυρασφάλειας και εκπαίδευσης του προσωπικού;



Τελικά, ακόμα και όταν συμφωνούμε, πρέπει να διαφωνούμε! Εκτός κι αν δίνουμε περισσότερη βάση, αντί για τους συνομιλητές μας, στους αντεπιστέλλοντές μας.

Γενικά, η μετατροπή του κέντρου της πρωτεύουσας ενός κράτους σε πεδίο μαχών κάθε δεύτερη βδομάδα, από μεν τους βανδάλους θεωρείται μεγάλη επιτυχία, διότι μας παίζουν τα κανάλια και βγαίνουμε απ' την ανυπαρξία μας, από δε τη διεθνή κοινή γνώμη ερμηνεύεται ότι η Ελλάδα είναι Ιράκ, η Αθήνα Βαγδάτη. Η Ελλάδα γίνεται πρωτοσέλιδο ως παράδειγμα προς αποφυγήν. Ο Ομέρ Πριόνης Νικήτας Κακλαμάνης, αφού έκανε απολογισμό των ζημιών στην πόλη, εξερράγη δικαίως χτες στο δελτίο ειδήσεων ρωτώντας πότε επιτέλους θα αποφασίσει κάποιο υπουργείο δημόσιας τάξης να κλείσει τις βιοτεχνίες μολότοφ των διαφόρων συνοικιών (το λέω με δικά μου λόγια). Αλλά θυμόμαστε όλοι τι καταγγελίες έπεσαν το Νοέμβρη για το θέμα. Λες κι άμα έχω στα γραφεία του...στεκιού που νοικιάζω 200 άδεια μπουκάλια, τα έχω γιατί ετοιμάζω έκθεση βιομηχανικής υαλουργίας. Είναι όμως πιο εύκολο, φαίνεται, να χώνεις στην ψύχρα τρία κομμάτια μάρμαρο στο σακίδιο κάποιου και να δείχνεις έτσι ότι έκανες συλλήψεις. Ή μήπως βολεύει η κόλαση, ώστε να συκοφαντούνται οι μεγάλες πλειοψηφίες που αγωνίζονται; Ό,τι κι αν ισχύει, η ατολμία/απροθυμία στην πάταξη του εγκλήματος αποθρασύνει τους εγκληματίες.

Το ότι μια όχι αμελητέα μερίδα της εξεγερμένης μειοψηφίας της νεολαίας (αλλά και μεγαλυτέρων) εκφράζεται μέσα από τη βία αποτελεί πάντως, εκτός των άλλων, την πιο παταγώδη αποτυχία της ελληνικής παιδείας και κοινωνίας. Γιατί δεν είναι 30 άτομα, όπως ανακριβέστατα ισχυριζόταν χτες κάποιος από το δημοσιογραφικό πάνελ του Μέγκα (ο Τσίμας νομίζω, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος). Είναι πολύ περισσότεροι. Αρκεί μια ματιά κάθε Κυριακή σχεδόν στα γήπεδα, ή ακόμα και στις επισκέψεις των ελληνικών σχολείων στο θέατρο της Επιδαύρου. Εκεί να δείτε θέαμα μαθητών αλλά και καθηγητών. Όχι όλων, φυσικά, αλλά δυστυχώς αυτό που μετρά είναι ο κανόνας, η πλειοψηφία, ή έστω η ευμεγέθης μειοψηφία, για να το πω όσο πιο συγκρατημένα μπορώ.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2010)

Με παρεξήγησες: Δεν αναφερόμουν στα λεγόμενά σου, γι' αυτό και δεν έβαλα quote από σένα. Μιλούσα για τους ισχυρισμούς αυτού του κειμένου που κυκλοφόρησε και αποδίδεται σε υπάλληλο της τράπεζας.

Ποιοι είναι οι αντεπιστέλλοντές μας;


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Το ξέρω πως δεν αναφερόσουν σε μένα, αλλά έθεσα ένα ερώτημα (εκεί με τη φατσούλα mad) που ζητά απάντηση έτσι κι αλλιώς, για τη σωστή οριοθέτηση της συζήτησης. Και ξαναρωτώ και το άλλο: εσύ θα έκλεινες ή όχι το υποκατάστημα της οδού Σταδίου για λόγους ασφαλείας, προτού κατηγορήσεις ως ηθικούς αυτουργούς της δολοφονίας ορισμένα πολιτικά κόμματα, όπως έκανε ο πολιτικά φιλόδοξος Βγενόπουλος; Γιατί ορισμένα ερωτήματα πρέπει να τα απαντάμε, είναι κρίσιμα, κατά τη γνώμη μου. Το αν θα καιγόταν τότε ο φύλακας, που είπε η SBE, δεν νομίζω ότι εξαντλεί το θέμα ούτε το ερώτημά μου.

Οι αντεπιστέλλοντές μας είναι αυτοί/ές που μας στέλνουν ιμέιλ και μας λένε διάφορα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2010)

Ναι, εγώ μπορεί να είχα κλείσει το υποκατάστημα για λόγους ασφαλείας, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι υπεύθυνος γι' αυτό είναι αποκλειστικά ο Βγενόπουλος. Ίσως δεν είχε σωστές εισηγήσεις από τους υπευθύνους ασφαλείας.
Από την άλλη πλευρά, όπως είδαμε πιο πάνω από τη μαρτυρία του διευθυντή του Ιανού, το σκηνικό επαναλήφθηκε και στο μαγαζί του.


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2010)

Η ουσία παραμένει ότι οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι αμαυρώνουν συστηματικά τις διαδηλώσεις, προκαλούν καταστροφές στη δημόσια περιουσία, τώρα θρηνήσαμε και θύματα (απίστευτο!) και μέσα σε όλο αυτό το χαμό, η αστυνομία δηλώνει "_ότι ψάχνει τουλάχιστον τρία άτομα για τον εμπρησμό_". Στο μεταξύ βέβαια, ρίχνουν και κανά μπουκέτο σε όποιον κακομοίρη έχει την ατυχία να βρεθεί μπροστά τους (όπως τουλάχιστον ισχυρίζεται κυρία-κάτοικος των Εξαρχείων, βλ. σύνδεσμο), ενώ η αδιαφορία και η ατιμωρησία όπως είπε ο Κόμης έχει φτάσει στο αποκορύφωμα. Η διαλεύκανση εγκλημάτων και η σύλληψη εγκληματιών εναπόκειται πλέον στη Θεά Φορτούνα. Ποιος είπε ότι η τύχη βοηθά τους τολμηρούς; Άνθρωποι τύχης είδωλον επλάσαντο πρόφασιν ιδίης αβουλίης.


----------



## anef (May 6, 2010)

Όχι μόνο η κάτοικος των Εξαρχείων. Έγινε χαμός χτες στα Εξάρχεια απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω. Ένστολοι προστάτες (του πολίτη) έκαναν επίθεση και στο στέκι μεταναστών.


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Έμεινε μέσα, υποθέτω, για να υπερασπιστεί το μαγαζί του, που όμως ήταν άδειο όχι γιατί το είχε κλείσει ο ίδιος αλλά γιατί απεργούσαν οι υπάλληλοί του. Διαφορετική δηλαδή περίπτωση. Και έχω πει, τότε με τους καταστηματάρχες της Πάτρας και τη Χρυσή Αυγή στα Δεκεμβριανά, ότι κάποια μέρα κάποιος θα τραβήξει πιστόλι ενάντια σ' αυτόν που θα του πει "θα σε κάψω", κι εγώ δεν θα τον κατηγορήσω, όπως δεν κατηγορεί η κοινή γνώμη ξένων χωρών αυτοαμυνόμενους μαγαζάτορες και άλλους σε ανάλογες περιπτώσεις, ασχέτως των σοβαρότατων νομικών συνεπειών της πράξης τους. Η αυτοάμυνα είναι άλλωστε η ultima ratio του NRA. Με τη λιποψυχία της, η failed political class της Ελλάδας σπρώχνει προς τα κει τους πολίτες της. Ή πάλι, αντί να χτυπά εκεί που πρέπει, απλώς νομιμοποιεί την αστυνομική αυθαιρεσία, αναπαράγοντας έτσι και οξύνοντας το πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2010)

somnambulist said:


> Μπορεί να έχεις μίσος για τους αντιεξουσιαστές, αλλά μην τυφλώνεσαι κιόλας:)



Λίγα λόγια, όχι μόνο γιατί κοντά στη φόρτιση υπάρχει και ο φόρτος, αλλά και γιατί αυτά τα πράγματα θέλουν και την ψυχρή θεώρηση της αποστασιοποίησης. 

Δεν μισώ τους «αντιεξουσιαστές» γιατί στο μυαλό μου η λέξη έχει άλλη ιερότητα και δεν θέλω να τη χαρίσω (μέσα μου, όχι ορολογικά) σε τούτους εδώ, όποιοι και να ’ναι. (Λέξεις όπως μπαχαλάκηδες, ταραξίες, τραμπούκοι, μου αρέσουν περισσότερο, στις ηπιότερες θεωρήσεις μου.) Η προσέγγισή μου στο κείμενο ήταν περισσότερο «δημοσιογραφική», αν και είχα ήδη εκνευριστεί από τοποθετήσεις σε άλλους χώρους, όπου όλο το φταίξιμο πήγαινε στον διευθυντή του καταστήματος και τον Χρυσοχοΐδη. Όταν λοιπόν η πρώτη κύρια «κατάθεση» μέσα στο δικό μας φόρουμ ήταν τα περί «δόλου του Βγενόπουλου», που μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τι σημαίνει (τους έστειλε εκεί για να καούν και να μπορεί να κάνει τις δηλώσεις που έκανε και ό,τι άλλο προκύψει για τα σχέδια που του αποδίδονται), το θεώρησα τεράστια (και ύποπτη) εκτροπή της συζήτησης από το κύριο φαινόμενο (και την κύρια ευθύνη) προς τη μόνιμη επωδό (και «άλλοθι») «για όλα φταίει το κεφάλαιο». 

Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν αν αυτή τη στιγμή θα πρέπει να προβληματιστούμε σαν κοινωνία για την πυρασφάλεια ή για την τυφλή βία. Είναι αυτό που συνέβη η κατάλληλη ευκαιρία να συζητήσουμε για τις ευθύνες του κεφαλαίου στα εργατικά ατυχήματα; Ή μήπως για τις τυχόν πολιτικές φιλοδοξίες του Βγενόπουλου; Και αν, ας πούμε, αποδειχτεί το κείμενο προβοκατόρικο και αναληθές, θα είναι ευκαιρία να απαλλάξουν κάποιοι άλλοι το κεφάλαιο από τις ευθύνες του και να αρχίσουμε συζήτηση για τα ανυπόγραφα κείμενα του διαδικτύου;

Το κύριο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η τυφλή βία. Θα περιμένουμε πότε θα φτιάξουμε τη σωστή κοινωνία που οραματιζόμαστε ή να πάρουμε και κανένα μέτρο στο μεταξύ; Ή θα το κάνουμε Φαρ Ουέστ που λέει κι ο Κώστας; Πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει, με το που εμφανίζονται σε διαδηλώσεις οι συγκεκριμένες ομάδες, να απομονώνονται αμέσως από τους υπόλοιπους διαδηλωτές και να, ξερωγώ, οι αρμόδιοι να τους πηγαίνουν σηκωτούς σε κανένα ζαχαροπλαστείο για τη διάρκεια της διαδήλωσης; Τι πρέπει να απαιτήσουμε από την πολιτεία;


----------



## anef (May 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το κύριο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η τυφλή βία.



Συμφωνώ: πρώτ' απ' όλα η τυφλή βία που άσκησε η κυβέρνηση (και η βία που αποπνέει η κυνική εκμετάλλευση των 3 θυμάτων από τον ίδιο τον Γ. Παπανδρέου στη βουλή χτες). Είναι η απαράδεκτη τυφλή βία των μπαχαλάκηδων που είχε τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα. Είναι και η τυφλή βία των δυνάμεων καταστολής (πάλι της κυβέρνησης δηλαδή) που κάνει πογκρόμ στα Εξάρχεια και που θα συνοδεύει και όλες τις υπόλοιπες κινητοποιήσεις του κόσμου, υποθέτω. Και πρέπει στα σοβαρά να σκεφτεί ο κόσμος πώς θα αντιμετωπίσει όλες αυτές τις καταστάσεις βίας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2010)

Μάλλον κομίζω γλαύκας εις τας Αθήνας, αλλά είναι τόσο φοβερή η αρνητικότητα των ημερών -για να μην πω των μηνών- που φουσκώνει, φουσκώνει, φουσκώνει το ποτάμι και στο τέλος φοβάμαι ότι θα σπάσει και θα τα παρασύρει όλα. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να ηρεμήσουμε όλοι μας και να στρέψουμε την προσοχή μας σε πιο θετικά κι ελπιδοφόρα πράγματα. Η νοητική μας στάση μπορεί να κάνει κάποια διαφορά.


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> τα περί «δόλου του Βγενόπουλου», που μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τι σημαίνει (τους έστειλε εκεί για να καούν και να μπορεί να κάνει τις δηλώσεις που έκανε και ό,τι άλλο προκύψει για τα σχέδια που του αποδίδονται)


Ναι, δόλος αυτό σημαίνει. Και μου φαίνεται κι εμένα εξαιρετικά τραβηγμένη η καταληκτική παράγραφος, και εντασσόμενη στις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας. Ή έστω απλώς αμετροεπής, ίσως υπό το κράτος της οργής, ίσως όχι. Ωστόσο παραθέτω τη δήλωση της Μάρφιν αργά χτες το βράδυ:

Στην οικογένεια της MARFIN θρηνούμε σήμερα για την δολοφονία τριών νεαρών συναδέλφων μας.

Εκφράζουμε την οργή μας κατά της πολιτείας που εγνώριζε ότι μόνο από τύχη δεν είχαν συμβεί μέχρι σήμερα τέτοια τραγικά περιστατικά. Εκφράζουμε ακόμα την οργή μας για τα ξύλινα πολιτικά λόγια και τις αντιδικίες σκοπιμότητας ορισμένων πολιτικών στη Βουλή την ώρα που οι σοροί των συναδέλφων μας δεν είχαν αποσυρθεί από το κατάστημά μας που επολιορκείτο ακόμα από τους διαδηλωτές ή και αναρχικούς.

Οι αυτουργοί μακάρι να συλληφθούν και να τιμωρηθούν. Την μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη όμως έχουν οι ηθικοί αυτουργοί που δυστυχώς δεν θα τιμωρηθούν ποτέ.

Προσέξτε την πρώτη πρόταση της δεύτερης παραγράφου. Αν, λέω αν, προκύψει ότι δεν υπήρχε σοβαρή πυρασφάλεια στο κτίριο, δεν αποτελεί απύθμενο θράσος η φράση "που εγνώριζε ότι μόνο από τύχη δεν είχαν συμβεί μέχρι σήμερα τέτοια τραγικά περιστατικά"; Αν πάλι αποδειχτεί ότι υπήρχε σοβαρή πυρασφάλεια, τότε γιατί δεν δούλεψε;

Προσέξτε επίσης την τελευταία παράγραφο. Μιλά ή δε μιλά εδώ για ηθικούς αυτουργούς, δηλαδή για δόλο, ο Βγενόπουλος; Με τι στοιχεία; Άρα, δημιουργεί ή δεν δημιουργεί την υπόνοια ότι εκμεταλλεύεται εκ των υστέρων τους νεκρούς για να εξυπηρετήσει την πολιτική ατζέντα του; Από κει ως το να υποθέσει κανείς ότι τα σχεδίασε όλα αυτά ο ίδιος, η απόσταση είναι βέβαια τεράστια και εγώ προσωπικά δεν τη διανύω σε καμιά περίπτωση, ωστόσο όμως για τη διάνυσή της το πρώτο σκαλοπάτι το έβαλε ο ίδιος με την ιταμή δήλωσή του περί ηθικών αυτουργών. Προσοχή: όχι περί ολιγωρούσας πολιτείας ή περί κομμάτων λεκτικών εμπρηστών, αλλά περί ηθικών αυτουργών. Οι λέξεις έχουν τη σημασία τους. Και αν από μια ανώνυμη κατά δήλωσή της εργαζόμενη απαιτούμε τεκμηρίωση των κατηγοριών της περί δόλου, από την ανακοίνωση μιας ολόκληρης τράπεζας δεν πρέπει να απαιτούμε την ίδια τεκμηρίωση και εκατό φορές περισσότερη;

Υπάρχει επίσης η άποψη ότι ο Βγενόπουλος στοχοποιήθηκε συγκεκριμένα, συγκεκριμένα η δική του τράπεζα. Άντε βγάλε άκρη.



nickel said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν αν αυτή τη στιγμή θα πρέπει να προβληματιστούμε σαν κοινωνία για την πυρασφάλεια ή για την τυφλή βία. Είναι αυτό που συνέβη η κατάλληλη ευκαιρία να συζητήσουμε για τις ευθύνες του κεφαλαίου στα εργατικά ατυχήματα; Ή μήπως για τις τυχόν πολιτικές φιλοδοξίες του Βγενόπουλου;


Και για τα δύο, για όλα· γιατί, πού είναι το πρόβλημα; Η πραγματικότητα είναι περίπλοκη. Έχουμε 3 νεκρούς και δεν είναι η κατάλληλη ευκαιρία; Πότε δηλαδή είναι κατά τη γνώμη σου η κατάλληλη ευκαιρία; Όταν δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα;



nickel said:


> Και αν, ας πούμε, αποδειχτεί το κείμενο προβοκατόρικο και αναληθές, θα είναι ευκαιρία να απαλλάξουν κάποιοι άλλοι το κεφάλαιο από τις ευθύνες του και να αρχίσουμε συζήτηση για τα ανυπόγραφα κείμενα του διαδικτύου;


Ενώ η ενυπόγραφη ανακοίνωση της Μάρφιν περί ηθικών αυτουργών είναι εκ των πραγμάτων αδύνατο να αποδειχτεί προβοκατόρικη και αναληθής, οπότε θα επικρέμαται εις τον αιώνα...



nickel said:


> Το κύριο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η τυφλή βία. Θα περιμένουμε πότε θα φτιάξουμε τη σωστή κοινωνία που οραματιζόμαστε ή να πάρουμε και κανένα μέτρο στο μεταξύ;


Σωστό, με μόνη ένστασή μου ότι το πρόβλημα είναι όχι η τυφλή βία αλλά η βία σκέτη. Και βία υπάρχει μπόλικη, παντού. Πέραν αυτού όμως, εκτός από την καταστολή υπάρχει και η πρόληψη. Η πυρασφάλεια είναι απαραίτητη για χίλιους δυο λόγους, και όχι μόνο για τους εμπρησμούς, πόσο μάλλον στο κέντρο της Αθήνας.
Το ερώτημα είναι αμείλικτο (όποια απάντηση κι αν του δοθεί): οι εγκληματίες έκαναν το απαίσιο έργο τους· η διεύθυνση της επιχείρησης και οι ελεγκτικοί μηχανισμοί της Πολιτείας πόσο προστάτεψαν προληπτικά τους ανθρώπους (εργαζόμενους και πελάτες) από τον κίνδυνο κάθε είδους πυρκαγιάς; Και το θεωρεί κανείς αυτό έλασσον; Το ότι θέλει ένας πολίτης να ξέρει, σαν πελάτης ενός υποκαταστήματος της Μάρφιν στη ζώνη πυρός της πρωτεύουσας, αν κινδυνεύει να γίνει σουβλάκι ή καπνιστός δεδομένης πυρκαγιάς είτε από εγκληματίες είτε απ' οποιαδήποτε άλλη αιτία; Το ότι θέλει να γνωρίζει αν έχουν παρθεί μέτρα για την ασφάλειά του ή αν όλα επαφίονται στην τύχη και στην καλή θέληση κάποιων φανατικών δολοφόνων; Δηλαδή αν μπει μπόμπα σε κανένα αεροπλάνο δεν θα είναι η κατάλληλη ευκαιρία για να συζητηθούν οι ευθύνες των αρχών ελέγχου αλλά η συζήτηση θα εξαντληθεί στην καταδίκη της Αλ Κάιντα;
Θα υιοθετήσω το ερώτημα: "Το κύριο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή είναι η τυφλή βία. Θα περιμένουμε πότε θα φτιάξουμε τη σωστή κοινωνία που οραματιζόμαστε ή να πάρουμε και κανένα μέτρο στο μεταξύ;" Όπου όμως το "θα φτιάξουμε τη σωστή κοινωνία" δεν σημαίνει "θα έχουμε πυρασφάλεια" αλλά "θα εξουδετερώσουμε τους εμπρηστές", και όπου το "να πάρουμε και κανένα μέτρο στο μεταξύ" δεν σημαίνει "να εξουδετερώσουμε τους εμπρηστές" αλλά "να έχουμε πυρασφάλεια". Απλή αντιστροφή των όρων.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2010)

Η ασφάλεια των πτήσεων μετά από εκείνες τις τρομοκρατικές επιθέσεις αντιμετωπίστηκε σαν νέο πρόβλημα. Για τα περί πυρασφάλειας τι να πούμε σαν πολιτεία ή σαν φόρουμ; Υπάρχουν νόμοι και υποχρεώσεις των καταστηματαρχών και της πολεοδομίας και, αν δεν έχουν τηρηθεί, έχουμε άλλη μια περίπτωση διαφθοράς στην Πολεοδομία και άλλη μια αταξία του κεφαλαίου. Σιγά το καινούργιο. Δείτε το, έστω, «δημοσιογραφικά». Πόσους στα ΜΜΕ είδατε να συζητάνε για την πυρασφάλεια; Δείτε το, έστω, σαν θέμα για διαφορετικό νήμα.


----------



## somnambulist (May 6, 2010)

Αν και με καλύπτει σε μεγάλο βαθμό το προηγούμενο ποστ του Κώστα, να πω ορισμένα πράγματα. Δεν ανέβασα αυτό το ποστ για να εκτρέψω τη συζήτηση, αλλά για να τονίσω ότι αν είναι αξιόπιστο αυτό το κείμενο συντελέστηκε ένα διπλό έγκλημα, με διαφορετικά ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά, που αντικατοπτρίζει τους πόλους της ελληνικής (αλλά και της παγκόσμιας δυστοπίας). Από τη μια η κουλτούρα της αποκάλυψης -τύποι οπλισμένοι με μίσος και στιβαρό ιδεολογικό υπόβαθρο, στοιχεία που τους καθιστούν ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνους, που πιστεύουν ότι κάθε τι εξωτερικό του δικού τους κόσμου είναι αναλώσιμο και από την άλλη η κουλτούρα της συστημικής βίας, διοίκηση της τράπεζας που θεωρεί ότι μπορεί να εκβιάζει και να απειλεί, να ελέγχει και να υποχρεώνει ό,τι δεν εξυπηρετεί τα δικά της συμφέροντα, θεωρώντας το επίσης ως αναλώσιμο. Πώς αλλιώς μπορεί να ερμηνεύσει κάποιος ότι υπάλληλοι εξαναγκάζονται να δουλέψουν σε αυτές τις συνθήκες, σε αυτό το κτήριο και η διοίκηση με την εξωτερική ασφάλεια να απουσιάζουν; Το κοινό συστατικό των δύο πόλων είναι αυτή ακριβώς η έκφραση του ότι δεν είναι μαζί μας είναι αναλώσιμο. Ο δεύτερος πόλος μας παρουσιάζεται ως το κανονικό, ως η νόρμα και ο πρώτος ως μια εξωτερική ασθένεια που μπορεί να καταπολεμηθεί με φάρμακα. Έλα όμως που είναι αλληλένδετα, που, τα καρκινικά μορφώματα, η αρρώστια αυτή καθεαυτή, είναι εμμενή, έλα όμως που υπάρχει σφάλμα στο γενετικό κώδικα. Αν, λοπόν, δεν χαρτογραφηθεί και αποκωδικοποιηθεί το σφάλμα, τα φάρμακα θα γίνονται ολοένα και πιο αναποτελεσματικά και η έρημος θα μεγαλώνει.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2010)

Μου αρέσει η ανάλυσή σου και το δίπολο, αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι η επικαιρότητα επιβάλλει να συζητήσουμε τη δική μου βραχυπρόθεσμη ανάγκη για παυσίπονα, των παιδιών μου τη μεσοπρόθεσμη για επηρεασμό του γενετικού κώδικα, και, όταν θα περάσει η επικαιρότητα, μιλάμε και για το Τσερνόμπιλ. (Σόρι, το ’χω ρίξει στα τηλεγραφήματα.)


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2010)

Διαβάζοντας την είδηση στο in.gr είναι εμφανές ότι το μπλα μπλά περί πυρασφάλειας και ευθυνών της τράπεζας είναι τρίχες. Έσπασαν με λοστούς τη τζαμαρία, έβαλαν φωτιά, εμπόδιζαν τους μέσα να βγουν, λιθοβολούσαν την πυροσβεστική και εμπόδιζαν την πυρόσβεση. Ε, συγγνώμη, αλλά το αν είχε πυρασφάλεια το κτήριο μας μάρανε;


----------



## Palavra (May 6, 2010)

Ε, ναι, μας μάρανε. Γιατί με την ίδια λογική, αν είχαν μπει ληστές, θα κατηγορούσαμε μεν τους ληστές, αλλά θα κατηγορούσαμε και την τράπεζα που δεν είχε συναγερμό και φύλακες. Πόσο μάλλον όταν η συγκεκριμένη τράπεζα βρίσκεται στο κέντρο και προφανώς έχει σταθεί μάρτυρας και των περσινών Δεκεμβριανών, όταν πάλι καιγόταν η Αθήνα.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2010)

Σύντομα κι εγώ:
Από αυτά που διαβάζω και ακούω βλέπω ότι:
α. θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι οι υπάλληλοι της Μαρφίν βρίσκονται υπό καθεστώς απειλής από τη διοίκηση και ότι τους είχαν κλειδώσει μέσα μη φύγουν ή τους απείλησαν με απόλυση αν απεργήσουν κλπ. Σχόλιό μου: κολοκύθια. Δηλαδή κάθε εργοδότης είναι ντε και καλά Δρακουμέλ κι οι υπάλληλοι στρουμφάκια που τα έχει στριμώξει στη γωνία; Κανένας δεν εργάζεται στη Μαρφίν γιατί του αρέσει ή γιατί δίνει καλό μισθό ή γιατί είναι καλός εργοδότης;
β. Θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι το κτήριο είναι ιδιοκτησία της Μαρφίν, η οποία έκανε παραβάσεις. Που το ξέρουμε; Οι περισσότερες επιχειρήσεις δεν στεγάζονται σε ιδιόκτητα κτίρια, και ευθύνη έχει ο ιδιοκτήτης για την κατασκευή του κτιρίου και την ύπαρξη εξόδου κινδύνου. 
γ. Στο μαγαζί του 40ακου ένας πολιτικός μηχανικός έγραψε ότι άδεια λειτουργίας δεν δίνεται χωρίς έκθεση πυροπροστασίας, με έγκριση της Πυροσβεστικής. Είναι γελοίο το να περνάει από το μυαλό κάποιου ότι η Μαρφίν ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη επιχείρηση σαν κι αυτή,που δίνει τόση σημασία στο δημόσιο πρόσωπό της και που διαχειρίζεται δις, έκανε οικονομία έναν πυροσβεστήρα. Δε λέω ότι είναι αδύνατο, αλλά ότι είναι το τελευταίο που θα έπρεπε να σκεφτεί κανείς. 
δ. Άκουγα στο ιν.γρ την διαδηλώτρια- εκπρόσωπο να λέει ότι ήταν μάρτυρας και όλα δούλεψαν ρολόι κι ο κόσμος συμπαραστάθηκε κλπκλπ (ο κόσμος που πέταγε πέτρες; ο κόσμος που εμπόδιζε την πυροσβεστική; ο κόσμος που φώναζε να καεί;). θα προτιμούσα να δω τα κόμματα και τις οργανώσεις να ξεφεύγουν πια από τη νοοτροπία αυτή και αμέσως να αποστασιοποιηθούν από τους δράστες. Ναι, είναι αδερφός μου, αλλά αφού έκανε τέτοιο πράγμα δεν θέλω να τον ξέρω. Είναι μέλος μου, τον διαγράφω. κλπκλπκλπ


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ε, ναι, μας μάρανε. Γιατί με την ίδια λογική, αν είχαν μπει ληστές, θα κατηγορούσαμε μεν τους ληστές, αλλά θα κατηγορούσαμε και την τράπεζα που δεν είχε συναγερμό και φύλακες. Πόσο μάλλον όταν η συγκεκριμένη τράπεζα βρίσκεται στο κέντρο και προφανώς έχει σταθεί μάρτυρας και των περσινών Δεκεμβριανών, όταν πάλι καιγόταν η Αθήνα.



Δεν πρόκειται όμως για τέτοια περίπτωση, κι όπως είπα με τον τρόπο που λέγεται ότι έγινε το γεγονός δεν γλύτωναν από κανένα σύστημα πυρασφάλειας.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2010)

Α, και ένα ακόμα, αφού ξέρουμε ότι δεν μπορεί να απολύσει η Μαρφίν υπάλληλο που απεργεί, και αφού ξέρουμε ότι αν κάποιος δεν θέλει ούτε να απεργήσει ούτε να πάει στο κέντρο μπορεί να πάρει άδεια την ημέρα της απεργίας- κανονική και νόμιμη ή αναρρωτική με χαρτί από τον κολλητό του το γιατρό. Τα περί "τους απειλούσαν ότι αν φύγουν θα τους απολύσουν" είναι προϊόν της φαντασίας αυτών που νομίζουν ότι επιχειρήσεις με χιλιάδες εργαζόμενους λειτουργούν σαν το περίπτερο της γειτονιάς με τον Αλβανό υπάλληλο και τον ελληναρά περιπτερά. Ομοίως, όσοι νομίζουν ότι ο Βγενόπουλος διευθύνει προσωπικά το κάθε υποκατάστημα της Μαρφίν και ο διευθυντής είναι εκεί για φιγούρα, μάλλον έχει μπλέξει τις τράπεζες με τα ψιλικατζίδικα.


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Διαβάζοντας την είδηση στο in.gr είναι εμφανές ότι το μπλα μπλά περί πυρασφάλειας και ευθυνών της τράπεζας είναι τρίχες. Έσπασαν με λοστούς τη τζαμαρία, έβαλαν φωτιά, εμπόδιζαν τους μέσα να βγουν, λιθοβολούσαν την πυροσβεστική και εμπόδιζαν την πυρόσβεση. Ε, συγγνώμη, αλλά το αν είχε πυρασφάλεια το κτήριο μας μάρανε;



Μου κάνουν εντύπωση αυτά που διαβάζω, ειδικά από την SBE που διαμένει επί σειρά ετών στο ΗΒ, όπου οι κανόνες πυροπροστασίας και πυρασφάλειας όχι μόνο σε δημόσια κτίρια, αλλά και σε ιδιωτικά (στο ίδιο σου το σπίτι στην κυριολεξία) είναι αυστηρότατοι. Φυσικά και μας μάραναν. Δεν λέμε ότι ευθύνεται αυτό, αλλά ναι, έχει βάλει κι αυτό το δαχτυλάκι του. Πρόσφατα συζητούσαμε με μια φίλη για το νέο σύστημα ελεγχόμενης εισόδου με κάμερες που έχει εγκατασταθεί στις ελληνικές τράπεζες κι αναρωτιόμασταν σε περίπτωση σεισμού ή πυρκαγιάς τι έχει να γίνει.

Όσο για τις εργασιακές συνθήκες στη συγκεκριμένη τράπεζα, προφανώς και δεν είμαστε σε θέση να τις γνωρίζουμε, αλλά το φαινόμενο είναι τόσο συνηθισμένο που δεν θα έκανε εντύπωση σε κανένα. Κοινός τόπος.

Τέλος, είναι πασίγνωστο ότι πάμπολλα κτίρια είναι ακατάλληλα γι΄αυτό που επιτελούν (όπως π.χ. στον μεγάλο σεισμό που πολλά με το κατάλληλο λάδωμα από κόκκινα βγήκαν πράσινα), έλα όμως που με τον επόμενο σεισμό έχει να γίνει χαμός! Το απεύχομαι βέβαια.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πρόσφατα συζητούσαμε με μια φίλη για το νέο σύστημα ελεγχόμενης εισόδου με κάμερες που έχει εγκατασταθεί στις ελληνικές τράπεζες κι αναρωτιόμασταν σε περίπτωση σεισμού ή πυρκαγιάς τι έχει να γίνει.


Υποθέτω ότι η πόρτα απελευθερώνεται ακαριαία με ένα πάτημα κουμπιού από κάποιον υπάλληλο κοντά σ' αυτήν.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2010)

Βλέπετε ότι, ενώ το γεγονός που αξίζει να σχολιαστεί είναι ότι δυο-τρεις νεαροί με άγνωστη προέλευση και πρόθεση, έσπασαν ανενόχλητοι τη βιτρίνα μιας τράπεζας και έριξαν μέσα εμπρηστικό υλικό ενώ μέσα βρίσκονταν άνθρωποι (δηλαδή το αναμφισβήτητο και σπάνιο γεγονός), καταντάμε να συζητάμε τις αναπόδεικτες αιτιάσεις ενός ανυπόγραφου σημειώματος που προωθήθηκε σε πολλά μπλογκ με σκοπούς που ο καθένας μπορεί να φανταστεί ανάλογα με τις δικές του ερμηνευτικές. Το PR του Βγενόπουλου ωχριά μπροστά στις μεθόδους κάποιων άλλων.


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

Υποτίθεται ότι θρηνούμε για τις ζωές που χάθηκαν· και δεν μας μάρανε το αν υπήρχαν, ναι ή όχι, αυτόματοι καταιονιστήρες που θα έκαναν όλη την αίθουσα λούτσα, είτε σβήνοντας έτσι τη φωτιά είτε μειώνοντας κατά πολύ τους καπνούς και τις αναθυμιάσεις που σκότωσαν τους ανθρώπους; Η SBE επιμένει να μιλά για πυροσβεστήρες, λες και ζούμε στον 19ο αιώνα. Αν το κτίριο δεν πληροί τις προϋποθέσεις, είναι νόμιμο να χρησιμοποιείται για υποκατάστημα και δεν τρέχει κάστανο, αρκεί που το κτίριο δεν είναι ιδιοκτησίας της τράπεζας; Και είναι κανένας εδώ εμπειρογνώμονας ώστε να αποφαίνεται ότι αν υπήρχαν τέτοια συστήματα αυτόματης πυρόσβεσης οι άνθρωποι θα πέθαιναν παρ' όλα αυτά από ασφυξία; Κολοκύθια και μπλα μπλα. Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν το πόρισμα, ναι. Αλλά όχι και να μη θέτουμε τα ερωτήματα επειδή τάχα αποπροσανατολίζουμε τη συζήτηση από την καταδίκη της βίας, που την καταδικάσαμε όλοι (τι άλλο να συζητήσουμε δηλαδή; να προχωρήσουμε σε συλλήψεις; ), και να ανοίξουμε λέει νέο νήμα με τίτλο "Ζητήματα προδιαγραφών πυρόσβεσης στα κτίρια και άλλες διατάξεις". Γιατί, αν το πάμε έτσι, τότε ας ανοίξουμε άλλο νήμα και για τους νεκρούς και τη βία, γιατί το θέμα αυτού του νήματος είναι η κρίση χρέους και όχι οι εμπρησμοί με μολότοφ.

Νίκελ, προκειμένου για τους νεκρούς, το βραχυπρόθεσμο είναι το _τεχνικό_ πρόβλημα, η πυρασφάλεια, που καλύπτει χίλιους άλλους κινδύνους (αλήθεια: ήταν ασφαλισμένο το κτίριο; και κατά πυρκαγιάς; περιμένουμε τις κρίσιμες απαντήσεις, αν βέβαια τα ΜΜΕ δεήσουν να προβάλουν τα ερωτήματα) και το μεσομακροπρόθεσμο είναι το _κοινωνικό_ πρόβλημα, η καταπολέμηση της βίας. Έχεις τελείως αντιστρέψει τις προτεραιότητες. Το τι είναι δημοσιογραφικά καινούργιο και τι πουλάει στα ΜΜΕ ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει. Εγώ θέλω να μάθω αν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι ήταν μοιραίο να πεθάνουν άπαξ και έπεσαν οι μολότοφ, που θα μπορούσε να είναι κι ένα βραχυκύκλωμα της καφετιέρας του διευθυντή ή η έκρηξη του κινέζικου εκτυπωτή  ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Έτσι κάνει και η κυβέρνηση τώρα: βραχυπρόθεσμα κοιτάει να μαζέψει λεφτά απ' ό,τι κινείται και δεν έχει νύχια να αντισταθεί, και μεσομακροπρόθεσμα θα πατάξει, θα αναμορφώσει, θα αναδιαρθρώσει, θα αλλάξει το γενετικό κώδικα (των Ελλήνων  ) κλπ. κλπ. (να τα δούμε, να τα δούμε.)

Τελικά, από μία ορισμένη στάση αυτό που προκύπτει είναι ότι οι θάνατοι αυτοί είναι αξιοσημείωτοι μόνο και μόνο επειδή συνέβησαν λόγω των μολότοφ, ενώ αν είχαν συμβεί από μια μπανάλ πυρκαγιά θα περνούσαν στα ψιλά των εφημερίδων, αφού θα εντάσσονταν στη νορμάλ δυστοπία του somnambulist.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μου κάνουν εντύπωση αυτά που διαβάζω, ειδικά από την SBE που διαμένει επί σειρά ετών στο ΗΒ, όπου οι κανόνες πυροπροστασίας και πυρασφάλειας όχι μόνο σε δημόσια κτίρια, αλλά και σε ιδιωτικά (στο ίδιο σου το σπίτι στην κυριολεξία) είναι αυστηρότατοι.



Αμβρόσιε, στο ΗΒ τα κτίρια είναι πολύ πιο εύφλεκτα απ'ότι στην Ελλάδα και ο κίνδυνος μεγαλύτερος. Δεν βλέπω τι καθόμαστε και συζητάμε. Στην Ελλάδα μας απασχολεί πιο πολύ ο σεισμός παρά οι φωτιές. Η κάθε χώρα έχει τους δικούς της κινδύνους. Και όχι, στην Ελλάδα η φωτιά δεν είναι τόσο κοινός κίνδυνος. Δίπλα σε πυροσβεστείο μεγάλωσα και ξέρω πόσο σκληρά εργάζονται υπό ΚΣ οι έλληνες πυροσβέστες. Κι επειδή ζω πολύ κοντά σε πυροσβεστείο στο Λονδίνο ξέρω πόσο συχνά εργάζονται οι Άγγλοι πυροσβέστες. 

Αλλα τελικά μ'αυτά ξεχνάμε την ουσία, που είναι ότι δολοφονήθηκαν εκ προμελέτης τρεις άνθρωποι. Χτες νόμιζα ότι ήταν εξ αμελείας, πέταξε κάποιος μια μολότωφ κι αυτή λοξοδρόμησε, αλλά μετά την προσεκτική ανάγνωση των δημοσιευμάτων, νομίζω ότι οι δράστες, αν τους πιάσουν, πάνε για ισόβια. Και φυσικά το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο θέλουμε να τους πιάσουμε. Νομίζω ότι θέλουμε, για να παραδειγματιστεί ο κάθε αναρχικός λάιτ που νομίζει ότι μπορεί να κάνει του κεφαλιού του. 

Πηγαίνοντας πίσω στο κάποιο Πάσχα στην Πάτρα, εκεί που καθόμασταν στο τραπέζι, περασμένα μεσάνυχτα, για τη μαγειρίτσα, ακούστηκε έκρηξη λίγο πιο κάτω. Τι είχε συμβεί; Κάποιος από αυτούς με τις στρακαστρούκες είχε τυλίξει με δυναμιτάκια ένα δέντρο και το άναψε. Δεν έπαθε κανείς τίποτα, αλλά ποιος δίνει το δικαίωμα για τέτοια "αστειάκια", που είναι πρόβα για τα χτεσινά;


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2010)

Συμφωνώ να ανοίξουμε άλλο θέμα και να μείνουν εδώ τα οικονομικά. Μάλιστα το περίμενα αυτό όλο στη συζήτηση για τις διαδηλώσεις στο κέντρο της Αθήνας. 
Όσο για την ασφάλιση του κτιρίου, η Μαρφίν έχει και ασφαλιστικό τμήμα, οπότε προφανώς το κτήριο είναι ασφαλισμένο στη Μαρφίν. 
Αλλά γιατί να μη μιλήσουμε για το αν όντως καθυστέρησε η πυροσβεστική γιατί την εμπόδισαν διαδηλωτές; Γιατί να μη μιλήσουμε για την ευθύνη της αστυνομίας, που θα έπρεπε σε συνεργασία με τις επιχειρήσεις του κέντρου να τις υποχρεώνει να κλείνουν όταν γίνονται επεισόδια ή να εκκενώνει τα κτήρια όταν τα επεισόδια αγριεύουν; Γιατί θα πρέπει να στηρίζεται ο καθένας που είναι στο γραφείο του στην προσωπική του εκτίμηση των γεγονότων κι όχι στην αστυνομία;
Στην Ισλανδία με το ηφαίστειο διάβαζα ότι η αστυνομία τηλεφώνησε στους αγρότες και τους είπε να φύγουν από τα σπίτια τους. Και τους τουρίστες. Αν δεν έχει η αστυνομία εικόνα της κατάστασης καλύτερη από την εικόνα που έχω εγώ που, ποιός έχει;


----------



## Palavra (May 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αμβρόσιε, στο ΗΒ τα κτίρια έιναι πολύ πιο έυφλεκτα απ'ότι στην Ελλάδα και ο κίνδυνος μεγαλύτερος. Δεν βλέπω τι καθόμαστε και συζητάμε. Στην Ελλάδα μας απασχολεί πιο πολύ ο σεισμός παρά οι φωτιές. Η κάθε χώρα έχει τους δικούς της κινδύνους. Και όχι, στην Ελλάδα η φωτιά δεν είναι τόσο κοινός κίνδυνος.


*Μας* απασχολεί; Δε νομίζω ότι, εφόσον διαμένεις σε άλλη χώρα, συγκαταλέγεσαι στο _μας_. Πόσο μάλλον όταν είναι προφανές από τα λεγόμενά σου ότι δεν έχεις βρεθεί ποτέ στο κέντρο όταν μαίνονται επεισόδια. Φυσικά και η πυρκαγιά είναι άμεσος κίνδυνος. Άσε που δηλαδή και να μην ήταν άμεσος αλλά, ξερωγώ, μακρινός, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει να προετοιμαζόμαστε. Και να σε χτυπήσει κεραυνός είναι μικρός ο κίνδυνος, αυτό δε σημαίνει όμως ότι δε θα βάζουμε και αλεξικέραυνα. Αν είναι δυνατόν!



SBE said:


> Αλλα τελικά μ'αυτά ξεχνάμε την ουσία, που είναι ότι δολοφονήθηκαν εκ προμελέτης τρεις άνθρωποι. Χτες νόμιζα ότι ήταν εξ αμελείας, πεταξε καποιος μια μολότωφ κι αυτή λοξοδρόμησε, αλλά μετά την προσεκτική ανάγνωση των δημοσιευμάτων, νόμιζω ότι οι δράστες, αν τους πιάσουν, πανε για ισόβια. Και φυσικά το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο θέλουμε να τους πιάσουμε. Νομίζω ότι θέλουμε, για να παραδειγματιστεί ο κάθε αναρχικός λάιτ που νομίζει ότι μπορεί να κάνει του κεφαλιού του.


Εξ αμελείας ή εκ προμελέτης δεν έχει σημασία. Σημασία έχει ότι πέθαναν τρεις άνθρωποι. Όμως έτσι όπως το θέτεις, επειδή έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία να συλληφθούν αυτοί που πέταξαν τις μολότοφ, δεν πρέπει να συζητάμε για το ότι το κτίριο ήταν στα κακά του τα χάλια και δεν είχε σύστημα πυρόσβεσης. Τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο; Αν δηλαδή κάποιος τρακάρει με αυτοκίνητο επειδή ο δρόμος είναι σε κακά χάλια και πεθάνει επειδή το αμάξι του δεν είχε αερόσακο και ζώνη ασφαλείας, οι συγγενείς του πρέπει να κυνηγάνε μόνο τον εργολάβο; 



SBE said:


> Πηγάινοντας πίσω στο κάποιο Πάσχα στην Πάτρα, εκεί που καθόμασταν στο τραπεζι, περασμένα μεσάνυχτα, για τη μαγειρίτσα, ακούστηκε έκρηξη λίγο πιο κάτω. Τι είχε συμβεί; Κάπόιος από αυτους με τις στρακαστρουκες έιχε τυλίξει με δυναμιτάκια ένα δέντρο και το άναψε. Δεν έπαθε κανείς τιποτα, αλλά ποιός δίνει το δικαίωμα για τέτοια "αστειάκια", που είναι πρόβα για τα χτεσινά;


Προφανέστατα αστειεύεσαι. Το ίδιο είναι ο φαρσαδόρος με ανθρώπους που (καλώς ή κακώς, δεν το εξετάζω τώρα) νιώθουν τόση οργή εναντίον των πάντων ώστε είναι έτοιμοι να σκοτώσουν άλλους ανθρώπους; Το ίδιο;


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2010)

Στα γρήγορα γιατί βιάζομαι:



Palavra said:


> Εξ αμελείας ή εκ προμελέτης δεν έχει σημασία.



Και όμως, έχει. Είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε δέκα χρόνια και σε ισόβια. 
Επίσης η φράση σου περιέχει τη νοοτροπία της ατιμωρησιάς που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα. Η νοοτροπία που μας έχει οδηγήσει σε τόση ανοχή. Δεν πρόκειται να επιστρέψει ο νεκρός, οπότε τι σημασία έχει η τιμωρία του δράστη. Δεν πρόκειται να ξε-βιαστεί η βιασθείσα, οπότε γιατί να ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τον βιαστή; Και πάει λέγοντας. Να καταργήσουμε τον ποινικό κώδικα αφού ό,τι γίνεται δεν ξεγίνεται. 




Palavra said:


> Προφανέστατα αστειεύεσαι. Το ίδιο είναι ο φαρσαδόρος με ανθρώπους που (καλώς ή κακώς, δεν το εξετάζω τώρα) νιώθουν τόση οργή εναντίον των πάντων ώστε είναι έτοιμοι να σκοτώσουν άλλους ανθρώπους; Το ίδιο;



Προφανώς όχι γιατί μπορεί στον ένα να αναγνωριστεί το ελαφρυντικό της αμέλειας, ενώ στον άλλο όχι. 
Ενδιαφέρον έχει η άποψή σου) ότι οι νεαροί που τα σπάνε είναι απλά οργισμένα νιάτα. είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν έχει συμβάλει στην εκδήλωση της οργής τους η ατιμωρισιά και το παραχάιδεμα από τις παρατάξεις;


----------



## Palavra (May 6, 2010)

Αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα, βλέπω. Έχουμε και λέμε: είπα εγώ ότι δεν έχει σημασία να τιμωρηθούν οι δράστες; Πού ακριβώς το είδες αυτό; Εγώ πάντως βλέπω ότι είπα το παρακάτω: 


Palavra said:


> Σημασία έχει ότι πέθαναν τρεις άνθρωποι. Όμως έτσι όπως το θέτεις, επειδή έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία να συλληφθούν αυτοί που πέταξαν τις μολότοφ, δεν πρέπει να συζητάμε για το ότι το κτίριο ήταν στα κακά του τα χάλια και δεν είχε σύστημα πυρόσβεσης. Τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο; Αν δηλαδή κάποιος τρακάρει με αυτοκίνητο επειδή ο δρόμος είναι σε κακά χάλια και πεθάνει επειδή το αμάξι του δεν είχε αερόσακο και ζώνη ασφαλείας, οι συγγενείς του πρέπει να κυνηγάνε μόνο τον εργολάβο;



Ούτε είπα να μη βρούμε τους δράστες. Είπα απλώς ότι έχει σημασία αν πληρούνταν οι προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας του κτιρίου. Και σε ξαναρωτώ: τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο; Δεν μπορούν να γίνουν και τα δύο, δηλαδή; 
Όσο για το παρακάτω, μάλλον δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι έγραψα. 


SBE said:


> Προφανώς όχι γιατί μπορει στον ένα να αναγνωριστεί το ελαφρυντικό της αμέλειας, ενώ στον άλλο όχι.


Ας σου εξηγήσω, λοιπόν: 


SBE said:


> Δεν έπαθε κανείς τιποτα, αλλά ποιός δίνει το δικαίωμα για τέτοια "αστειάκια", που είναι πρόβα για τα χτεσινά;


Ο φαρσαδόρος που σκάει στρακαστρούκες το Πάσχα δεν είναι ο διαδηλωτής που κατεβαίνει στις πορείες και τα σπάει. 


SBE said:


> Ενδιαφέρον έχει η άποψή σου) ότι οι νεαροί που τα σπάνε έιναι απλά οργισμένα νιάτα. είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν εχιε συμβάλλει στην εκδήλωση της οργής τους η ατιμωρισιά και το παραχάιδεμα από τις παρατάξεις;


Για μία ακόμα φορά, δεν είπα ότι είναι *απλώς* οργισμένα νιάτα. Από πού ακριβώς έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Συν τοις άλλοις, για να καταλαβαινόμαστε, μίλησα για οργή, γιατί τα επεισόδια, κατά την πτωχή και ταπεινή μου γνώμη, πάντα, οφείλονται σε βαθύτερα κοινωνικά φαινόμενα και σε συγκεκριμένες οικονομικές συγκυρίες.

Το ότι μιλάς όμως για οργισμένα νιάτα είναι σαν να εξισώνεις αυτόν που πέταξε τις μολότοφ με τους τεντιμπόηδες του Νόμου 4000, που πετούσαν γιαούρτια. Ε, δεν είναι το ίδιο, πώς να το κάνουμε; 

Τέλος, έχω την αίσθηση ότι η άποψη που έχεις για τα πράγματα διαμορφώνεται από τις εφημερίδες και από όσα σου λένε γνωστοί και φίλοι, πράγμα λογικό, αφού ζεις σε άλλη χώρα και όχι στην Ελλάδα, την οποία από τα λεγόμενά σου προκύπτει ότι την επισκέπτεσαι μόνο στις διακοπές. Εμείς οι υπόλοιποι που συζητάμε όμως, διαμορφώνουμε την άποψή μας και από αυτά που βλέπουμε με τα ίδια μας τα μάτια, καθώς και από τα όσα ζούμε στο πετσί μας, επομένως είναι κάπως άχαρο να μας λες τι θα σκεφτούμε και τι όχι, και να μας εξισώνεις με μια αόρατη «κοινή γνώμη» και έναν υποθετικό «μέσο Έλληνα».


----------



## Ambrose (May 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και φυσικά το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο θέλουμε να τους πιάσουμε. Νομίζω ότι θέλουμε, για να παραδειγματιστεί ο κάθε αναρχικός λάιτ που νομίζει ότι μπορεί να κάνει του κεφαλιού του.



To θέμα είναι κατά πόσο η αστυνομία μας θέλει να τους πιάσει. Εδώ και 25 χρόνια θυμάμαι να γίνονται επεισόδια στην Αθήνα με "αναρχικούς" στο Πολυτεχνείο και έξω απ' το Κοινοβούλιο και δεν θυμάμαι να έχει γίνει ποτέ έστω μία ουσιαστική σύλληψη. Παρά κάθονται και τους κοιτάζουν. Και μην βάζεις το χέρι σου στη φωτιά ότι πρόκειται για αναρχικούς/αντιεξουσιαστές.


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

SBE said:


> Στην Ελλάδα μας απασχολεί πιο πολύ ο σεισμός παρά οι φωτιές. Η κάθε χώρα έχει τους δικούς της κινδύνους. Και όχι, στην Ελλάδα η φωτιά δεν είναι τόσο κοινός κίνδυνος. Δίπλα σε πυροσβεστείο μεγάλωσα και ξέρω πόσο σκληρά εργάζονται υπό ΚΣ οι έλληνες πυροσβέστες. Κι επειδή ζω πολύ κοντά σε πυροσβεστείο στο Λονδίνο ξέρω πόσο συχνά εργάζονται οι Άγγλοι πυροσβέστες.


Προφανώς αυτό που λες για τους Έλληνες πυροσβέστες, το λες ειρωνικά. Μπορείς όμως να μας εξηγήσεις γιατί λες ότι στην Αγγλία τα (σύγχρονα) κτίρια των πόλεων κινδυνεύουν περισσότερο από πυρκαγιά; Επίσης: δεν έχεις ακούσει για κάτι δασικές πυρκαγιές που το 2007 έκαψαν στην Ελλάδα 200.000 εκτάρια γης με τα ζώα τους και 65 ανθρώπους;



SBE said:


> Αλλα τελικά μ'αυτά ξεχνάμε την ουσία, που είναι ότι δολοφονήθηκαν εκ προμελέτης τρεις άνθρωποι.


Προμελέτη ίσως να μη σημαίνει απλά ότι είδα πως είχε κόσμο μέσα και παρ' όλα αυτά πέταξα τη μολότοφ, γνωρίζοντας ότι μπορούσαν να προκληθούν θάνατοι, αλλά σημαίνει ότι πέταξα τη μολότοφ _επιδιώκοντας_ να προκαλέσω θάνατο. Δεν είναι νομίζω ακριβώς το ίδιο, αλλά ίσως και να κάνω λάθος, είναι θέμα νομικό. Ίσως μας το ξεκαθαρίσει η δίκη του Κορκονέα...

Πάντως εγώ ακόμα πιο σημαντικό μεσοπρόθεσμα από το να συλληφθούν οι έτσι κι αλλιώς εγκληματίες αυτοί θεωρώ τον αφοπλισμό των βιοτεχνιών μολότοφ, που είπα παραπάνω. Αλλά θα δούμε άραγε αυτό, ή θα δούμε άλλο ένα ξεκαθάρισμα λογαριασμών με κάθε είδους ενοχλητικούς, ως συνήθως;

Οι τελευταίοι εκτελεσθέντες στην Ελλάδα (1972-73) ήταν ο Λυμπέρης και η παρέα του, που είχε περικυκλώσει και κάψει το σπίτι της πεθεράς του. Κι όσους έβγαιναν έξω, τους καθάριζαν κι αυτούς, αν θυμάμαι καλά.


----------



## Rogerios (May 6, 2010)

Στην περίπτωση που αποτελεί θέμα της συζήτησής μας μπορεί να γίνει λόγος για ενδεχόμενο δόλο: μολονότι ο δράστης δεν έχει ως καθαυτό σκοπό λ.χ. την ανθρωποκτονία, γνωρίζει ότι οι πράξεις του ενδέχεται να προκαλέσουν το συγκεκριμένο αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2010)

anef said:


> Όχι μόνο η κάτοικος των Εξαρχείων. Έγινε χαμός χτες στα Εξάρχεια απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω. Ένστολοι προστάτες (του πολίτη) έκαναν επίθεση και στο στέκι μεταναστών.



Και όταν κάποια στιγμή θα εξηγήσουν οι υπεύθυνοι της αστυνομίας γιατί θεωρήθηκαν απαραίτητες οι βιαιοπραγίες, θα θέλαμε / θα ήθελα και μια εξήγηση για το βιντεάκι που δείχνει ένστολα παλικάρια να σπάνε τις βιτρίνες ενός καταστήματος. Δηλαδή, μπορώ να καταλάβω για τη δική τους ψυχοπαθολογία πώς σπάνε ανθρώπους στο ξύλο, αλλά με τις βιτρίνες τι προηγούμενο είχαν; Μυστήριο πράγμα! (Ανούσιο εντελώς, σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά μια περιέργεια την έχουμε.)


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> θα θέλαμε / θα ήθελα και μια εξήγηση για το βιντεάκι που δείχνει ένστολα παλικάρια να σπάνε τις βιτρίνες ενός καταστήματος.


Και το Δεκέμβρη του '08, τα ίδια κάνανε. Είπαμε, το σενάριο της βίας. Χαμάς εναντίον Ισραήλ και στη μέση ο κοσμάκης.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2010)

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι μάλλον εδώ θα έπρεπε να μείνει η οικονομική συζήτηση και να πάει αλλού η συζήτηση για τα χτεσινά, αλλά επειδή μάλλον ξεθύμανε δεν επιμένω. 
Να πω συνοπτικά ευχαριστώ Ρογήρε για τη διευκρίνιση. Αν κρίνω από αυτά που είδα στο Μέγα νωρίτερα (που φυσικά δεν ήταν αναπαράσταση, μια βλακεία κινούμενα σχέδια ήταν), αν έγινε όπως το έδειξαν, κι όπως έγραφε το ιν.γρ σήμερα, τότε για μένα υπάρχει πρόθεση, δόλος ή όπως αλλιώς το λές. 

Παλάβρα, μη το παίρνεις τόσο πατριωτικά, απλώς και μόνο διαφωνούμε. Η απόσταση που έχω εγώ βοηθάει, πολλές φορές βλέπω την ουσία που δεν βλέπουν άλλοι συμπατριώτες μας - το μας το τονίζω, μια που ως ελληνικής καταγωγής κάτοχος ελληνικού διαβατηρίου μπορώ ακόμα να μιλάω για ΜΑΣ και να μην αμφισβητούμαι όπως παραλίγο έγινε πιο πάνω, κι αν κάποια στιγμή μας επιτρέψουν οι 300 να ασκούμε το εκλογικό μας δικαίωμα οι κάτοικοι εξωτερικού χωρίς να χρειάζεται να ταξιδέψουμε, η ψήφος "μας" θα είναι φυσικά εξίσου καθοριστική με την ψήφο "σας". 

Κώστα, μίλησα για την πυρόσβεση σε κατοικίες, όχι για τα δάση. Επειδή όπως είπα και πιο πάνω μεγάλωσα δίπλα σε πυροσβεστείο, μπορώ να σε διαβεβαιώσω ότι με εξαίρεση το καλοκαίρι, οι πυροσβέστες- γείτονες ασχολούνταν με το πλύσιμο των ιχ τους, με το τάβλι, με την τηλεόραση, και που και που απεγκλώβιζαν κανέναν από κανέναν ασανσέρ. Και το παραδέχονταν και οι ίδιοι (με τόσα χρόνια γειτνίαση, είχαμε φιλίες με πολλούς). Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι τους έχω σε λιγότερη εκτίμηση (και κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε καν να κάνω αυτή τη διευκρίνηση, αλλά είσαστε πολύ έτοιμοι να παρεξηγήσετε). 

Η ανακοίνωση της ΟΤΟΕ δε λέει τίποτα που να μοιάζει πιο βάσιμο από αυτά που ειπώθηκαν και χτες, χωρίς να προσθέτει τίποτα. 
Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα παλιό, που το έζησα από κοντά. Σε ένα ελληνικό εφοπλιστικό γραφείο. Ένα από τα καράβια βυθίζεται αύτανδρο σε κακοκαιρία στη Λιβύη. Ο πλοίαρχος προσωπικός φίλος του πλοιοκτήτη, το πλοίο δέκα ετών και πρόσφατα συντηρημένο, μετέφερε όμως επικίνδυνο φορτίο (σιδερόβεργες) και είχε κακοκαιρία. Έγιναν οι συνηθισμένες έρευνες για τον εντοπισμό, αλλά ο πλοιοκτήτης πλήρωσε από την τσέπη του επιπλέον έρευνες από αυτές που προβλέπονταν. 
Το γραφείο είχε πολιορκηθεί από δημοσιογράφους, συνδικαλιστές και συγγενείς αγνοούμενων. Σε μια φάση, μια σύζυγος αγνοούμενου άρχισε να τσιρίζει "να πάτε στο διάολο κι εσείς και το σαπιοκάραβό σας", και ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο ειπώθηκε αλλού. Ε, αυτό ήταν. Την επόμενη οι εφημερίδες και οι συνδικαλιστές ισχυρίζονταν ότι το πλοίο ήταν 35 ετών, στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι πριν την απόσυρση, χωρίς να τηρεί κανονισμούς ασφαλείας κλπ κλπ. Περίπτωση σπασμένο τηλέφωνο, στο οποίο η μόνη σοβαρή αντίδραση είναι η αδιαφορία, γιατί σιγά μην καθίσεις να αποδείξεις τα αυτονόητα. Οπότε καλό είναι να κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι. Και να επιστρέψουμε στα περί οικονομίας, που είναι το θέμα του νήματος.


----------



## Costas (May 7, 2010)

SBE, όσον αφορά την καταγγελία, ο nickel έγραψε (μεταξύ άλλων):


nickel said:


> Το περιεχόμενο της καταγγελίας ακούγεται πειστικό. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να συμβαίνουν έτσι ακριβώς τα πράγματα. Ωστόσο, ως ένας από τους ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ, αισθάνομαι εξαιρετικά άβολα για τη δημοσίευση ενός ανυπόγραφου κειμένου.


Εσύ, έγραψες (μεταξύ άλλων):


SBE said:


> Εγώ Νίκελ πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να δίνουμε δημοσιότητα σε ανώνυμο και εμπαθές κείμενο, κι ας έχει κάνει το γύρο του διαδικτύου. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά διαβεβαίωση ότι η ανώνυμη καταγγέλλουσα- αν είναι υπαρκτό πρόσωπο- δεν είναι απλά δυσαρεστημένη με τον εργοδότη της. Η ταχύτητα με την οποία κυκλοφόρησε το κείμενο φυσικά το κάνει πολύ ύποπτο και είναι εμφανές ότι γράφτηκε πριν γίνουν γνωστές οι λεπτομέρειες.


Εγώ λοιπόν, έγραψα πως τα ανυπόγραφα έγιναν ενυπόγραφα, και μάλιστα με υπογραφή της ΟΤΟΕ, της δευτεροβάθμιας ένωσης τως εργαζομένων στις τράπεζες. Δικαίωμά σου να θεωρείς την παρέμβασή της εμπαθή. Πάντως ανώνυμη δεν είναι πια. Το πόρισμα θα αποκαλύψει, ελπίζω, την αλήθεια.

Παρακάτω, έγραψες:


SBE said:


> Εγώ κατάλαβα ότι πέθαναν από τις αναθυμιάσεις στους απάνω ορόφους. Άκουσα λάθος;
> 
> Επίσης, αν με την πυροπροστασία εννοούμε να υπάρχουν πυροσβεστήρες, ξεχνάμε ότι για να σβήσεις φωτιά με πυροσβεστήρα πρέπει να είσαι κοντά στη φωτιά, κι ο μέσος έλληνας περισσότερο φοβάται μην σπάσει κανένα νύχι. Δεν μπορείς να σταματήσεις τις αναθυμιάσεις με τον πυροσβεστήρα.
> 
> ...



Όχι λοιπόν, με πυροπροστασία δεν εννοούμε τους πυροσβεστήρες και τα σπασμένα νύχια. Σου επισήμανα την αυτόματη πυρόσβεση, το κατάγγειλε μαζί με άλλα μύρια και η ΟΤΟΕ (ορθά ή όχι, θα το δούμε· στον nickel πάντως φάνηκε πιθανότατο να είναι έτσι), κι εσύ απέφυγες έκτοτε να απαντήσεις επ' αυτού. Αν δε η αποστασιοποιημένη σου ματιά λόγω διαμονής στο ΗΒ σε 'βοηθά', όπως είπες παραπάνω, να γράφεις φράσεις όπως αυτή που διέγραψες με το μολύβι αλλά δεν την απάλειψες, για να τη δούμε όλοι, τι να πω. Υπάρχουν και τέτοιοι εκλογείς ανάμεσά μας.
Απλώς αποφάνθηκες (με βάση το in.gr) ότι όλα αυτά είναι μπλα μπλα και τρίχες:



SBE said:


> Διαβάζοντας την είδηση στο in.gr είναι εμφανές ότι το μπλα μπλά περί πυρασφάλειας και ευθυνών της τράπεζας είναι τρίχες.



Γράφεις επίσης:


SBE said:


> Αμβρόσιε, στο ΗΒ τα κτίρια είναι πολύ πιο εύφλεκτα απ'ότι στην Ελλάδα και ο κίνδυνος μεγαλύτερος. Δεν βλέπω τι καθόμαστε και συζητάμε. Στην Ελλάδα μας απασχολεί πιο πολύ ο σεισμός παρά οι φωτιές. Η κάθε χώρα έχει τους δικούς της κινδύνους. Και όχι, στην Ελλάδα η φωτιά δεν είναι τόσο κοινός κίνδυνος. Δίπλα σε πυροσβεστείο μεγάλωσα και ξέρω πόσο σκληρά εργάζονται υπό ΚΣ οι έλληνες πυροσβέστες. Κι επειδή ζω πολύ κοντά σε πυροσβεστείο στο Λονδίνο ξέρω πόσο συχνά εργάζονται οι Άγγλοι πυροσβέστες.


Σε ρώτησα να μας πεις γιατί θεωρείς ότι είναι πιο εύφλεκτα τα σύγχρονα σπίτια των πόλεων (το διευκρίνισα) στην Αγγλία, δεν απάντησες. Απαντάς ότι δεν μίλησες για δασικές πυρκαγιές. Το 2007 στις δασικές πυρκαγιές κάηκαν του κόσμου τα σπίτια στα χωριά που χτυπήθηκαν.

Διευκρίνισα ότι η αναφορά σου στους Έλληνες πυροσβέστες είναι ειρωνική, όχι για να σε μεμφθώ αλλά γιατί γλωσσικά αυτό δεν προέκυπτε αβίαστα από τη διατύπωσή σου. Δεν είμαι λοιπόν έτοιμος να σε παρεξηγήσω, απλώς θέλησα να βοηθήσω τους υπόλοιπους αναγνώστες του νήματος να καταλάβουν τι ακριβώς έλεγες. Παρέθεσα μόλις αποπάνω τη φράση σου, ας κρίνει ο καθένας. Εγώ πάντως κοντοστάθηκα όταν την πρωτοδιάβασα.

Για την ιστορία σου από το εφοπλιστικό γραφείο:
Το βρίσκω απολύτως φυσικό, όταν πεθαίνουν άνθρωποι, να γίνονται καταγγελίες, ακόμα και άδικες ενδεχομένως. Για ζωές μιλάμε, όχι για στραγάλια στο μπολ κάποιου εφοπλιστικού γραφείου του City. Οπότε σε καμία μα καμία περίπτωση δεν ισχύει ότι "η μόνη σοβαρή αντίδραση είναι η αδιαφορία, γιατί σιγά μην καθίσεις να αποδείξεις τα αυτονόητα". Ακόμα και το ότι το πλοίο ήταν νεαρό και επισκευασμένο, πώς ήταν αυτονόητο; Και στην παρούσα περίπτωση, είναι _αυτονόητο_ ότι υπήρχαν τα προβλεπόμενα μέτρα ασφάλειας και πυρόσβεσης;

Αλλά ναι, ας γυρίσουμε καλύτερα στο χρέος. Όχι άλλο κάρβουνο!


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2010)

Έχει μπαγιατέψει αυτό λίγο γιατί έλειπα, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω συνοπτικά για να μην μένουν εκκρεμή θέματα. Λοιπόν, δέχομαι ότι επειδή η Ελλάδα δεν είναι η χώρα μόνιμης κατοικίας μου και επειδή το 50% όσων λέω, ακούω και διαβάζω κάθε μέρα δεν είναι είναι ελληνικά, έχω προφανώς χάσει την ικανότητα να εκφράζομαι επαρκώς και δεν γίνομαι κατανοητή από τον μέσο Έλληνα αναγνώστη. Το δέχομαι με δυσκολία βεβαίως, αλλά αν αυτό θα διευκολύνει τη μελλοντική κατανόηση, δε νομίζω ότι έχω άλλες επιλογές. 
Τώρα λοιπόν που επισήμως αποφασίσαμε ότι δεν μπορώ να εκφραστώ στα ελληνικά, θα πρέπει να δεχτείτε ότι θα κάνω και ορθογραφικά λάθη 
Επίσης θα πρέπει να δεχτείτε ότι θα γράφω κατεβατά με disclaimer στο τέλος κάθε μηνύματος, όσο κι αν σας φαίνονται κουραστικά και επαναληπτικά. 
Πάμε τώρα στο τι έγραψα- τι έγραψες- τι έγραψε, αλλά με συντομία. 



Costas said:


> Εγώ λοιπόν, έγραψα πως τα ανυπόγραφα έγιναν ενυπόγραφα, και μάλιστα με υπογραφή της ΟΤΟΕ, της δευτεροβάθμιας ένωσης των εργαζομένων στις τράπεζες. Δικαίωμά σου να θεωρείς την παρέμβασή της εμπαθή. Πάντως ανώνυμη δεν είναι πια. Το πόρισμα θα αποκαλύψει, ελπίζω, την αλήθεια.



Τα πορίσματα έχουν ελάχιστη δημοσιότητα όπως πολύ καλά ξέρουμε, ενώ οι κατηγορίες την ώρα που βράζει το πράμα έχουν άμεσο αποτέλεσμα. Πώς θα σου φαινόταν αν στην επόμενη διαδήλωση με σύνθημα "Μαρφίν, γουρούνια, δολοφόνοι" κάποιοι αγανακτισμένοι πολίτες επιχειρούσαν να λιθοβολήσουν το Βγενόπουλο με τη δικαιολογία ότι δεν είχε σωστή πυρασφάλεια στο υποκατάστημά; Ή αν κάποια τρομοκρατική οργάνωση από αυτές που ξεφυτρώνουν παντού στοχεύσει τη Μαρφίν, για τον ίδιο λόγο; Ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι το πρώτο θύμα είναι πάντα το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας, το οποίο έχουμε γραμμένο κανονικά (εγώ όχι, αλλά αν σε αυτό το σημείο βάλω δεύτερο πληθυντικό πρόσωπο θα πρέπει μετά να δίνω κι άλλες εξηγήσεις). 

Και τι θα κάνει η ΟΤΟΕ αν το πόρισμα δείξει ότι όλα ήταν όπως έπρεπε να είναι; Θα ζητήσει συγγνώμη από το Βγενόπουλο; Ο Βγενόπουλος θα πάει την ΟΤΟΕ στα δικαστήρια για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση; Τι έχει συμβεί σε ανάλογες περιστάσεις στο παρελθόν;

Δε με ενδιαφέρει να κάνω το δικηγόρο του Βγενόπουλου, αν και συχνά κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου, αλλά με ενοχλεί ότι το κύριο ζήτημα αντί να μας προβληματίσει μας κάνει να το περνάμε με μια φράση του τύπου "φυσικά και καταδικάζω την πράξη, ΑΛΛΑ..." Δεν μπορούμε μια φορά να μιλήσουμε χωρίς τα "αλλά" και χωρίς τα ελαφρυντικά για τους δράστες; Γιατί να μην μιλήσουμε για το πως καταντήσαμε και κοιτάμε αμέσως να βρούμε ευθύνες για το "κεφάλαιο" λες και ζούμε όχι στο 2010 αλλά στο 1910;

Διαβάζω στις εφημερίδες ότι υπήρχαν πληροφορίες πριν τη διαδήλωση ότι θα στοχευόταν η Μαρφίν (όχι το συγκεκριμένο υποκατάστημα, υποθέτω). Από τα ίδια ΜΜΕ που μου λές ότι μου δίνουν ελλειπή εικόνα, είναι εμφανές ότι ήταν εσκεμμένος εμπρησμός και ότι έγινε με τρόπο που θα ήταν θαύμα αν δεν υπήρχαν θύματα. Αν δεν έχω σωστή εικόνα αυτών που γράφονται, ας μου δώσει κάποιος μια καλύτερη, (όχι από την εφημερίδα της ΟΤΟΕ, αν γίνεται), αλλά πάντως και πέντε εφημερίδες διάβασα στο ιντερνέτ και είδα ελληνική τηλεόραση (όχι μέσω ιντερνετ). 

Πηγαίνοντας στην αυτόματη πυρόσβεση, υποθέτω εννοείς τα μαραφέτια στο ταβάνι που ρίχνουν νερό. Κάτι που δεν είδα να αναφέρεται είναι ότι το κτήριο ήταν διατηρητέο. Τουλάχιστον εμένα έτσι μου φάνηκε στις φωτογραφίες. Βασικό ερώτημα: Επιτρέπονται στα διατηρητέα κτίρια τέτοιες παρεμβάσεις; Νομίζω όχι. 

Διαβάζω στο Βήμα, με παραπλανητικό τίτλο "Δεν είχε έξοδο κινδύνου" (φαίνεται πιο κάτω γιατί είναι παραπλανητικός):_«Η τράπεζα δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένη να διαθέτει πιστοποιητικό πυροπροστασίας για να πάρει άδεια λειτουργίας». Αυτό ανέφερε μιλώντας στο «Βήμα» ανώτατος αξιωματικός της Πυροσβεστικής_ και _«Στα διατηρητέα δεν επιτρέπεται να ρίξουμε έναν τοίχο για να κάνουμε μια δεύτερη έξοδο, ούτε κάποια άλλη παρέμβαση στο κτίριο. Μπορεί όμως ο μελετητής να ζητήσει μια απόκλιση για θέματα ασφαλείας. *Αν το πολεοδομικό γραφείο και η αρχιτεκτονική επιτροπή την εγκρίνουν, μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί,διαφορετικά όχι*. Με άλλα λόγια *ο νομοθέτης αφήνει το θέμα στη διακριτική ευχέρεια του μελετητή και της Πολεοδομίας. **Ο ιδιοκτήτης του κτιρίου ή ο επιχειρηματίας που το ενοικιάζει δεν θα διαθέσει, χωρίς να απαιτείται, χρήματα για να το κάνει*» λέει ο αντιπρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ κ. Χρ. Σπίρτζης._

Τα σκούρα γράμματα δικά μου, και να αναφέρω εδώ ότι συμφωνώ με την ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ που λέει ότι χρειάζεται επανεξέταση των κανόνων πυρασφάλειας (χωρίς να παίρνουν θέση για το τί διέθετε ή όχι το κτήριο). Αυτό όμως δεν συνεπάγεται ότι το κτίριο δεν ικανοποιούσε τους τρέχοντες κανονισμούς ασφάλειας. 


Παρακάτω, έγραψες:

Συνεχίζουμε:



Costas said:


> Σε ρώτησα να μας πεις γιατί θεωρείς ότι είναι πιο εύφλεκτα τα σύγχρονα σπίτια των πόλεων (το διευκρίνισα) στην Αγγλία, δεν απάντησες.



Το απάντησα. Επίσης δεν είπα ότι τα ελληνικά σπίτια δεν καίγονται. Είπα ότι δεν είναι τόσο εύφλεκτα. Αν έχεις όρεξη για διάβασμα δες εδώ
και εδώ στη σελίδα 10 που έχει το διάγραμμα, όπου βλέπουμε ότι οι οικιακές πυρκαγιές στην Ελλάδα είναι το 1/3 από το ΗΒ (και δεν θέλω να σχολιάσω το ότι έχουμε περισσότερα θύματα, γιατί μιλάμε για _ευφλεκτότητα_ όχι για _ασφάλεια_). 
Τώρα που σου έφερα και απόδειξη (ομολογουμένως μόνο μία, αλλά άμα θες βρίσκω κι άλλες) για όσα λέω, θα μπορέσεις να πιστέψεις ότι δεν μιλάω αβάσιμα αλλά πάντα μπορώ να υποστηρίξω όσα γράφω με στατιστικές, με δημοσιεύσεις και με άλλα στοιχεία; 
Βγαίνω εκτός θέματος για να πω ότι κυρίως από Έλληνες έχω δει τόση αμφισβήτηση, και βεβαίως η δημιουργική αμφισβήτηση είναι η αρχή της έρευνας, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για δημιουργική αμφισβήτηση όλες τις φορές. Δεν ξέρω αν δίνω την εντύπωση ότι ανήκω στην κατηγορία "μέσος έλληνας φαφλατάς και ραδιοαρβυλατζης", αλλά αν δίνω αυτή την εντύπωση να μου το πείτε μπας και το διορθώσω. 




Costas said:


> Για την ιστορία σου από το εφοπλιστικό γραφείο:
> Το βρίσκω απολύτως φυσικό, όταν πεθαίνουν άνθρωποι, να γίνονται καταγγελίες, ακόμα και άδικες ενδεχομένως.


Κι εγώ, αλλά... Έχω δουλέψει σε ΜΜΕ και ήταν από τα βασικά ζητήματα το ότι δεν λες τίποτα χωρίς να το διασταυρώσεις και χωρίς να ζητήσεις την άποψη της άλλης πλευράς. Έτσι το να βγουν οι εφημερίδες και να λένε ότι το καράβι ήταν σαπιοκάραβο, τη στιγμή που τα στοιχεία του πλοίου ήταν διαθέσιμα και από την εταιρεία και από την ανακοίνωση του ΥΠΕΝ, είναι σοβαρό παράπτωμα. 



Costas said:


> Οπότε σε καμία μα καμία περίπτωση δεν ισχύει ότι "η μόνη σοβαρή αντίδραση είναι η αδιαφορία, γιατί σιγά μην καθίσεις να αποδείξεις τα αυτονόητα".


Υπάρχει και η μήνυση για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, το ξέρω. 



Costas said:


> Ακόμα και το ότι το πλοίο ήταν νεαρό και επισκευασμένο, πώς ήταν αυτονόητο;


Νομίζω δεν ξέρεις από εμπορική ναυτιλία, γι' αυτό το λες αυτό, δεν είναι όλα περίπτωση "όχι άλλο κάρβουνο". Στα λιμάνια που πηγαίνει το πλοίο γίνεται έλεγχος από τις τοπικές αρχές, _κάθε φορά_. Οι εταιρείες που ασφαλίζουν τα φορτία (δηλαδή οι πελάτες) κάνουν επίσης τους δικούς τους ελέγχους. Νομίζω και ο πλοίαρχος πρέπει να εγγυηθεί προσωπικά, αλλά αυτό είναι ρευστό ζήτημα. Και τέλος οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες που ασφαλίζουν τα πλοία κάνουν τους δικούς τους ελέγχους. Αν δεν είναι όλα τα χαρτιά εντάξει το πλοίο δε φεύγει κι η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία επιβαρύνεται όχι μόνο με το κόστος των επισκευών αλλά και με ποινικές ρήτρες για την καθυστέρηση του φορτίου. Επομένως για να γίνει μια παρατυπία θα πρέπει να συμφωνήσουν και να λαδώσουν / λαδωθούν πολλές πλευρές με αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα, και κυρίως, να εξαπατηθούν οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες, οι οποίες άμα συμβεί κάτι φυσικά δεν θα πληρώσουν δεκάρα αν τα χαρτιά δεν είναι εντάξει. Συμφέρει επομένως να κάνεις τις επισκευές και τη συντήρηση όταν πρέπει. 
Φυσικά και γίνονται παρατυπίες, ειδικά στα πλοία που μεταφέρουν απαγορευμένα φορτία σε λιμάνια που επικρατεί αναρχία (όπλα στη Σιέρρα Λεόνε, π.χ.). Είναι όμως πιο δύσκολο να παρατυπήσεις όταν μεταφέρεις ελαιόλαδο στις ΗΠΑ. Και είπαμε, τον τελευταίο λόγο έχουν οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες, που κοιτάνε το συμφέρον τους κι όχι το συμφέρον τους πλοιοκτήτη, και οι οποίες μπορούν (και το κάνουν) να ξεκινήσουν δικαστική διαδικασία αν χρειαστεί. Ελπίζω να τεκμηρίωσα επαρκώς το γιατί πιστεύω ότι είναι πιο πιθανό να είναι νόμιμος κάποιος παρά παράνομος. 



Costas said:


> Και στην παρούσα περίπτωση, είναι _αυτονόητο_ ότι υπήρχαν τα προβλεπόμενα μέτρα ασφάλειας και πυρόσβεσης;



Ναι, είναι πιο πιθανό να έχει ακολουθήσει μια επιχείρηση του μεγέθους της Μαρφίν τα προβλεπόμενα από τον κανονισμό ασφαλείας παρά να μην τα έχει ακολουθήσει. 
Πες με ιδεαλίστρια, πες με κυνική. Μια επιχείρηση σαν τη Μαρφίν δεν έχει ανάγκη να παρανομήσει. Μπορεί να νομιμοποιήσει τις πρακτικές της (ορίστε, αναγκάζομαι να χρησιμοποιήσω τη λέξη πρακτικές). Έτσι αν ο Βγενόπουλος θεωρούσε ότι πολλά ξοδεύει για πυρασφάλεια κι έχει τόσα μαγαζιά κλπ, θα έκανε lobbying μαζί με άλλους ομοϊδεάτες του και θα φρόντιζε να αλλάξει ο κανονισμός πυρασφάλειας. 
Για περισσότερα παραδείγματα συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα τα βιβλία No Logo  και Fast Food Nation. 
Να παραθέσω κι έναν σύνδεσμο που μπορεί να αποδειχτεί τραγική ειρωνεία, μπορεί και όχι, από τη Μαρφίν- Λαίκή Κύπρου. 

Και κάτι τελευταίο: ελπίζω να συμφωνούμε ότι ισχυρισμοί του τύπου "η διεύθυνση είχε κλειδώσει την πόρτα της τράπεζας για να μη φύγουν οι εργαζόμενοι" είναι ελαφρώς γελοίες. Λογικό μου φαίνεται να είχαν κλειδώσει την πόρτα για να μην μπει μέσα κανένας εξαγριωμένος διαδηλωτής. Επίσης, καθώς αναφέρθηκε ότι από τους 24 εργαζόμενους στην τράπεζα ορισμένοι έφυγαν από την κεντρική είσοδο, μάλλον δεν ήταν και τόσο κλειδαμπαρωμένοι, μάλλον άνοιγε από μέσα η πόρτα. Επομένως έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις όταν διαβάζω τέτοια μαζί με τα άλλα και φυσικό είναι να αμφισβητώ όλο το πακέτο. 

Άλλη βιβλιογραφία δεν πρόκειται να δώσω, ευχαρίστως να συζητήσω οτιδήποτε αλλά νομίζω ότι το θέμα αυτό έχει εξαντληθεί και είναι κουραστικό και για τους άλλους αναγνώστες να γυρίζουμε το νήμα πίσω.


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2010)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω δεν ξέρεις από εμπορική ναυτιλία, γι' αυτό το λες αυτό, δεν είναι όλα περίπτωση "όχι άλλο κάρβουνο". Στα λιμάνια που πηγαίνει το πλοίο γίνεται έλεγχος από τις τοπικές αρχές, _κάθε φορά_. Οι εταιρείες που ασφαλίζουν τα φορτία (δηλαδή οι πελάτες) κάνουν επίσης τους δικούς τους ελέγχους. Νομίζω και ο πλοίαρχος πρέπει να εγγυηθεί προσωπικά, αλλά αυτό είναι ρευστό ζήτημα. Και τέλος οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες που ασφαλίζουν τα πλοία κάνουν τους δικούς τους ελέγχους. Αν δεν είναι όλα τα χαρτιά εντάξει το πλοίο δε φεύγει κι η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία επιβαρύνεται όχι μόνο με το κόστος των επισκευών αλλά και με ποινικές ρήτρες για την καθυστέρηση του φορτίου


Εγώ πάλι που ξέρω από εμπορική ναυτιλία πανταχόθεν (λεπτομέρειες για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται με π.μ.), μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να βάλω το smiley που σκάει στα γέλια κάπου εδώ - no offence, SBE. Το ποσοστό παρανομιών είναι εξαιρετικά μεγάλο στο χώρο, δυστυχώς. Επομένως, είναι λογικό να θεωρείται ο πλοιοκτήτης ένοχος μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου. Αυτά τα επιγραμματικά, γιατί πάλι θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος.


SBE said:


> Τώρα λοιπόν που επισήμως αποφασίσαμε ότι δεν μπορώ να εκφραστώ στα ελληνικά, θα πρέπει να δεχτείτε ότι θα κάνω και ορθογραφικά λάθη


Πάλι την κακιά θα κάνω, αλλά θα πω ότι εγώ τουλάχιστον δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πολύ να το δεχτώ, αφού μάλιστα είμαι από αυτούς που τα διορθώνουν, θα θυμίσω ότι το φόρουμ είναι κυρίως γλωσσικό, ότι όλοι οι φυλλομετρητές πλέον έχουν ωραιότατα spell checkers, θα σας ευχαριστήσω για την προσοχή σας και θα αποχωρήσω πάραυτα :)


----------



## SBE (May 10, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι που ξέρω από εμπορική ναυτιλία πανταχόθεν (λεπτομέρειες για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται με π.μ.), μπαίνω στον πειρασμό να βάλω το smiley που σκάει στα γέλια κάπου εδώ - no offence, SBE. Το ποσοστό παρανομιών είναι εξαιρετικά μεγάλο στο χώρο, δυστυχώς. Επομένως, είναι λογικό να θεωρείται ο πλοιοκτήτης ένοχος μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου. Αυτά τα επιγραμματικά, γιατί πάλι θα βγούμε εκτός θέματος.



Δεν είπα ότι δεν γίνονται παρατυπίες, αλλά γιατί δεν υπάρχει παρόμοια προθυμία να κατηγορήσουμε τις αεροπορικές εταιρείες μετά από κάθε ατύχημα; Γιατί δεχόμαστε ότι το ατύχημα οφείλεται σε δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες, π.χ.; Μήπως γιατί οι αεροπορικές εταιρείες μέχρι πρόσφατα ήταν κρατικές και δεν τις διοικούσαν εκπρόσωποι του κεφαλαίου, (που ρουφά το αίμα του κοσμάκη με το καλαμάκι) ; Μήπως γιατί μέχρι πρόσφατα το αεροπορικό ταξίδι ήταν ασχολία για λίγους;

Επίσης, γιατί ξεχνάμε το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας; 

Επιπλέον στο αληθινότατο παράδειγμα που έδωσα οι δημοσιογράφοι δεν μπήκαν στον κόπο να διασταυρώσουν κάτι που ειπώθηκε εν βρασμώ ψυχής από κάποιον που ήταν εκτός εαυτού από την αγωνία και δημοσίευσαν αβάσιμες κατηγορίες σα να ήταν γεγονότα. Πόσο συχνά γίνεται αυτό, αν λάβουμε υπόψη ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι και τόσο συχνό το φαινόμενο της μήνυσης για δυσφήμιση που καταλήγει σε τεράστια αποζημίωση προς τον θιγμένο; Στην Αγγλία που ο φόβος της αποζημίωσης είναι μεγάλος το BBC αφιερώνει μια ολόκληρη μέρα για την εκπαίδευση των νέων εργαζόμενων στο ζήτημα αυτό, κι ένα τριήμερο σε όσους θέλουν να εμβαθύνουν. Στην Ελλάδα τα ΜΜΕ δικάζουν ανενόχλητα και με τη ανοχή των δικαστικών αρχών. 

Και τέλος, λίγη προσωπική γκρίνια ίσως και εκτός θέματος: δεν αντέχω την ελληνική μιζέρια του μικρομεσαίου που θέλει να βλέπει το ποτήρι μισοάδειο και που αμφισβητεί τους θεσμούς και τους νόμους, χρησιμοποιώντας την αμφισβήτηση για να δικαιολογήσει τις παρατυπίες του. Μας βολεύει πάρα πολύ το να πιστεύουμε ότι παρατυπεί ή παρανομεί τόσο εξόφθαλμα ο Βγενόπουλος ή όποιος άλλος επιχειρηματίας, γιατί έτσι δικαιολογούμε τη δική μας παρανομία και παρατυπία (σε συνδυασμό φυσικά με την αδυναμία μας να επηρεάσουμε το νομοθετικό σώμα όπως ο Βγενόπουλος). 




Palavra said:


> Πάλι την κακιά θα κάνω, αλλά θα πω ότι εγώ τουλάχιστον δυσκολεύομαι πάρα πολύ να το δεχτώ, αφού μάλιστα είμαι από αυτούς που τα διορθώνουν, θα θυμίσω ότι το φόρουμ είναι κυρίως γλωσσικό, ότι όλοι οι φυλλομετρητές πλέον έχουν ωραιότατα spell checkers, θα σας ευχαριστήσω για την προσοχή σας και θα αποχωρήσω πάραυτα :)


Γαμώτο, πάνω που έλεγα ότι θα μπορώ να ανορθογραφώ ανενόχλητη! ;)


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και τέλος, λίγη προσωπική γκρίνια ίσως και εκτός θέματος: δεν αντέχω την ελληνική μιζέρια του μικρομεσαίου που θέλει να βλέπει το ποτήρι μισοάδειο και που αμφισβητεί τους θεσμούς και τους νόμους, χρησιμοποιώντας την αμφισβήτηση για να δικαιολογήσει τις παρατυπίες του. Μας βολεύει πάρα πολύ το να πιστεύουμε ότι παρατυπεί ή παρανομεί τόσο εξόφθαλμα ο Βγενόπουλος ή όποιος άλλος επιχειρηματίας, γιατί έτσι δικαιολογούμε τη δική μας παρανομία και παρατυπία (σε συνδυασμό φυσικά με την αδυναμία μας να επηρεάσουμε το νομοθετικό σώμα όπως ο Βγενόπουλος).


Ρε γαμώτο, μας πήρες χαμπάρι! Κι εγώ γι' αυτό γκρινιάζω, γιατί ούτε κι εγώ έχω βάλει πυρασφάλεια στην τράπεζά μου. Άσε δε τα πλοία μου, όλα μέσα στη σαπίλα είναι.

Λίγη προσωπική γκρίνια κι από μένα: κι εγώ έχω βαρεθεί τους Έλληνες που μου θυμίζουν μια φίλη μου, που τα τελευταία χρόνια μένει στις ΗΠΑ, έρχεται στην Ελλάδα Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα, και η μόνιμη επωδός της είναι «τι @#!$# λαός που είμαστε» - τηρώντας την απαραίτητη απόσταση ασφαλείας, βεβαίως βεβαίως, αφού ναι μεν ελληνικό διαβατήριο έχει, αλλά τα εισοδήματά της δεν προέρχονται από την Ελλάδα, ούτε είναι εδώ η καθημερινότητά της να δει τη γλύκα. 

Και για σοβαρευτούμε, δε σημαίνει ότι επειδή γκρινιάζει μεγάλη μερίδα του πληθυσμού, έχει αυτομάτως και άδικο. Δηλαδή όταν δεν τηρεί τους νόμους ο χι Βγενόπουλος, τι θα πρέπει να λέμε; Σφάξε με αγά μου, ν' αγιάσω;


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Λίγη προσωπική γκρίνια κι από μένα: κι εγώ έχω βαρεθεί τους Έλληνες που μου θυμίζουν μια φίλη μου, που τα τελευταία χρόνια μένει στις ΗΠΑ, έρχεται στην Ελλάδα Χριστούγεννα και Πάσχα, και η μόνιμη επωδός της είναι «τι @#!$# λαός που είμαστε» - τηρώντας την απαραίτητη απόσταση ασφαλείας, βεβαίως βεβαίως, αφού ναι μεν ελληνικό διαβατήριο έχει, αλλά τα εισοδήματά της δεν προέρχονται από την Ελλάδα, ούτε είναι εδώ η καθημερινότητά της να δει τη γλύκα.



Επειδή αυτό το ξαναείπες και πιο πάνω και δεν μου άρεσε ούτε τότε αλλά είπα να το πάρω ελαφρά, να επαναλάβω αυτή τη φορά χωρίς ελαφρότητα, ότι:
α. θεωρώ ότι η απόσταση μου δίνει άλλη προοπτική και συνιστώ σε κάθε Έλληνα αν μπορεί να ζήσει λίγο καιρό στο εξωτερικό και να δει τι είναι τελικά σημαντικό όταν τα βλέπεις όλα από απόσταση. Καλό θα ήταν να προσπαθήσετε να επωφεληθείτε από την άλλη οπτική μου γωνία. 
β. Εννοείται ότι δεν εγκρίνω με κανένα τρόπο φαινόμενα όπως αυτό Ελλήνων που ξέρω εδώ στο ΗΒ που βλέπουν μόνο ελληνική τηλεόραση, ακούνε μόνο ελληνικό ραδιόφωνο, συναναστρέφονται μόνο Έλληνες και σπορ τους είναι το να μαζευτούν όλοι μαζί και να βρίζουν τους Άγγλους. 
γ. Ομοίως θεωρώ εξίσου απαράδεκτους τους Έλληνες που νομίζουν ότι η Ελλάδα τους χρωστάει το στρώσιμο του κόκκινου χαλιού για την υποδοχή τους, και που ξεκινάνε κάθε φράση με το "στην Αμερική/ Γερμανία/ Κίνα δεν γινόταν αυτό (συνήθως γινόταν και παραγινόταν και το κατάπιναν και δεν τους ενοχλούσε). 
δ. Ξέρω επίσης ότι η πλειοψηφία αυτών που ζουν εκτός Ελλάδας για πολλά χρόνια έχουν πάει στο εξωτερικό για να αποφύγουν οικογενειακά, κοινωνικά ή προσωπικά προβλήματα. Αλλά είναι πιο εύκολο να λένε ότι είναι στο εξωτερικό γιατί έχει κάποιο μειονέκτημα η Ελλάδα ή γιατί δεν βρίσκουν δουλειά στην Ελλάδα. _Είναι κι αυτό μία κάποια λύσις_

Και τέλος, είμαι παιδί Ελλήνων της διασποράς, _και τώρα σαν τον ΓΑΠ θα πρέπει δηλαδή να υπερασπιστώ την οικογένειά μου που πήρε την οδό της μετανάστευσης τρεις φορές παρά τη θέλησή της; _ Στον ΓΑΠ το δεχόσαστε να λέει τέτοια σπαραξικάρδια, σε μένα γιατί το ειρωνεύεστε; επειδή δεν είμαι ΓΑΠ; Να δω τι θα πείτε όταν θα γίνω πρωθυπουργός της Ελλάδας και θα επιβάλλω ποινές σε όποιον ειρωνεύεται τους Έλληνες της διασποράς  
(προς το παρόν κοιμηθείτε ήσυχοι, δεν έχω τέτοιες πολιτικές βλέψεις, μέχρι Κομισιόν με ενδιαφέρει, άντε και λίγο Αυτοκρατορία, από αυτή που αντεπιτίθεται )

Και για να σοβαρευτούμε, σε αντίθεση με τη φίλη σου, οι δικοί μου κύριοι οικονομικοί πόροι είναι στην Ελλάδα και με ενδιαφέρει το φορολογικό, το συνταξιοδοτικό και η οικονομία.

Δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τι λες για το άλλο ζήτημα, αλλά νομίζω ότι δεν έχει σημασία. Ας αφήσουμε τα εκτός θέματος κι ας επιστρέψουμε στο κύριο θέμα του νήματος...


----------



## Costas (May 11, 2010)

SBE said:


> Ξέρουμε πολύ καλά ότι το πρώτο θύμα είναι πάντα το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας, το οποίο έχουμε γραμμένο κανονικά.


Τεκμήριο αθωότητας δεν σημαίνει ότι απαγορεύονται οι καταγγελίες. Τεκμήριο αθωότητας έχει και η BP για την πετρελαιοκηλίδα στον κόλπο του Μεξικού. Και λοιπόν;


SBE said:


> Και τι θα κάνει η ΟΤΟΕ αν το πόρισμα δείξει ότι όλα ήταν όπως έπρεπε να είναι; Θα ζητήσει συγγνώμη από το Βγενόπουλο; Ο Βγενόπουλος θα πάει την ΟΤΟΕ στα δικαστήρια για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση; Τι έχει συμβεί σε ανάλογες περιστάσεις στο παρελθόν;


Και τι θα κάνει η Marfin αν το πόρισμα δείξει ότι τίποτα δεν ήταν όπως έπρεπε να είναι; Θα ζητήσει συγνώμη από τους νεκρούς και από την ΟΤΟΕ; Η ΟΤΟΕ και οι οικογένειες των νεκρών θα πάνε τη Marfin στα δικαστήρια για αποζημίωση; Τι έχει συμβεί σε ανάλογες περιστάσεις στο παρελθόν;


SBE said:


> με ενοχλεί ότι το κύριο ζήτημα αντί να μας προβληματίσει μας κάνει να το περνάμε με μια φράση του τύπου "φυσικά και καταδικάζω την πράξη, ΑΛΛΑ..." Δεν μπορούμε μια φορά να μιλήσουμε χωρίς τα "αλλά" και χωρίς τα ελαφρυντικά για τους δράστες;


Ώστε όποιος τολμά να μιλήσει για πιθανές ευθύνες της Μάρφιν ως προς την καταγγελλόμενη έλλειψη πυρασφάλειας ψάχνει ελαφρυντικά για τους δράστες... Δεν ισχύει γι' αυτόν το τεκμήριο αθωότητας;


SBE said:


> Γιατί να μην μιλήσουμε για το πως καταντήσαμε και κοιτάμε αμέσως να βρούμε ευθύνες για το "κεφάλαιο" λες και ζούμε όχι στο 2010 αλλά στο 1910;


Το "κεφάλαιο" [προς τι τα εισαγωγικά;] (μπορεί να) είναι εξίσου ασύδοτο το 2010 όσο και το 1910. Όπως ήταν το 1810 και όπως θα είναι το 2110. Άλλωστε είναι γνωστή η φιλοσοφία του: Greed is Good.


SBE said:


> Πηγαίνοντας στην αυτόματη πυρόσβεση, υποθέτω εννοείς τα μαραφέτια στο ταβάνι που ρίχνουν νερό. Κάτι που δεν είδα να αναφέρεται είναι ότι το κτήριο ήταν διατηρητέο. Τουλάχιστον εμένα έτσι μου φάνηκε στις φωτογραφίες. Βασικό ερώτημα: Επιτρέπονται στα διατηρητέα κτίρια τέτοιες παρεμβάσεις; Νομίζω όχι.


Ε, τότε, δεν θα έπρεπε να λειτουργεί υποκατάστημα τράπεζας μέσα σε διατηρητέο, και μάλιστα στη ζώνη πυρός των αθηναϊκών διαδηλώσεων. Όταν το νοίκιασαν δεν το σκέφτηκαν, οι της "οικογένειας" της Marfin; Δεν σκέφτηκαν πού στεγάζουν τα "παιδιά" τους ου μην αλλά και τους πελάτες τους, στο φινάλε-φινάλε;


SBE said:


> «Η τράπεζα δεν ήταν υποχρεωμένη να διαθέτει πιστοποιητικό πυροπροστασίας για να πάρει άδεια λειτουργίας». *Ο ιδιοκτήτης του κτιρίου ή ο επιχειρηματίας που το ενοικιάζει δεν θα διαθέσει, χωρίς να απαιτείται, χρήματα για να το κάνει*_» λέει ο αντιπρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ κ. Χρ. Σπίρτζης._


Σωστά· αφού ήταν νόμιμο, ήταν και ηθικό. Είπε κανείς τίποτα για το "κεφάλαιο" του 2010 σε σχέση με το "κεφάλαιο" του 1910;


SBE said:


> Το απάντησα.


[το γιατί είναι πιο εύφλεκτα τα σύγχρονα κτίρια των πόλεων στο ΗΒ απ' ό,τι στην Ελλάδα] Δεν το απάντησες. Πού το απάντησες; Άλλωστε εγώ δεν το αμφισβήτησα εκ των προτέρων. Απλώς σε ρώτησα, να καταλάβω πού το στηρίζεις. Αλλά δεν το απάντησες. Ούτε και τώρα το απαντάς, το γιατί.


SBE said:


> Αν έχεις όρεξη για διάβασμα δες εδώ και εδώ στη σελίδα 10 που έχει το διάγραμμα, όπου βλέπουμε ότι οι οικιακές πυρκαγιές στην Ελλάδα είναι το 1/3 από το ΗΒ.


For just a few countries we found statistics on domestic fires. Therefore, most of the date mentioned in this chapter concern fires in general. Και το διάγραμμα στη σελ. 11 (όχι 10) έχει τίτλο Fires per 1000 inhabitants in 2004, όχι Domestic fires. Αλλά, επαναλαμβάνω, εγώ ρώτησα να μάθω την αιτία, δεν το αμφισβήτησα σαν βουάρ.


SBE said:


> Βγαίνω εκτός θέματος για να πω ότι κυρίως από Έλληνες έχω δει τόση αμφισβήτηση.


Εσύ δεν έλεγες να μην τίθεται το ζήτημα σε τέτοια βάση (βλ. ΓΑΠ κλπ.); Πρώτα το σπασμένο νύχι από τους πυροσβεστήρες (διατηρητέο γαρ το κτίριο, απαγορεύονται οι sprinklers), τώρα αυτό...


SBE said:


> Πες με ιδεαλίστρια, πες με κυνική. Μια επιχείρηση σαν τη Μαρφίν δεν έχει ανάγκη να παρανομήσει.


Ναι, όπως η Ζήμενς, η Ένρον, η Union Carbide, η ΔΕΗ.


SBE said:


> Μπορεί να νομιμοποιήσει τις πρακτικές της.


Α, τώρα κατάλαβα τι εννοούσες με "κεφάλαιο" του 2010 και όχι του 1910.


SBE said:


> Έτσι αν ο Βγενόπουλος θεωρούσε ότι πολλά ξοδεύει για πυρασφάλεια κι έχει τόσα μαγαζιά κλπ, θα έκανε lobbying μαζί με άλλους ομοϊδεάτες του και θα φρόντιζε να αλλάξει ο κανονισμός πυρασφάλειας.


Με βάση τη δήλωση του ΤΕΕ που ανάφερες, και με την οποία συμφώνησες, ότι πρέπει ν' αλλάξουν οι προδιαγραφές πυρασφάλειας, φαίνεται λοιπόν ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει lobbying η Marfin. Η πολιτεία έχει φροντίσει πριν απ' αυτήν γι' αυτήν... Η συνέχεια στα δικαστήρια.

Υ.Γ. Όλα αυτά τα σχόλια για τον εμπρησμό και τους νεκρούς της Μάρφιν ίσως θα έπρεπε να μεταφερθούν σε χωριστό νήμα.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Δεν πρόκειται να κάνω κουβέντα για την κουβέντα ούτε θα παίξουμε την κολοκυθιά και τι θα κάνει ο ένας και τι θα κάνει ο άλλος, αφού ξέρουμε πολύ καλά την απάντηση και λίγο πολύ και τους νόμους. Επίσης ξέρουμε κι ας κάνουμε ότι δεν καταλαβαίνουμε ότι αν οι απεργοσπάστες δεν ήταν απεργοσπάστες ίσως να ζούσαν σήμερα. Και προτείνω να ξαναδιαβάσεις την παράγραφο που έγραψα για το "αλλά" για να μην επαναλαμβάνομαι. 

Για να μην έχουμε εκκρεμότητες, όμως...

Νομίζω ότι είπα γιατί τα αγγλικά σπίτια είναι εύφλεκτα. Αλλά αν δεν το είπα, πολύ απλά γιατί όλοι οι εσωτερικοί τοίχοι είναι από γυψοσανίδα κι όχι από τούβλο και γιατί χρησιμοποιείται μοκέτα από τοίχο σε τοίχο ακόμα και σε μπάνιο και κουζίνα (και καμιά φορά και στον τοίχο, όπως σε ασανσέρ που έχω δει) και ταπετσαρίες, ειδικά οι υφασμάτινες ή οι βελουτέ. Υπάρχουν κανονισμοί που επιβάλλουν σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις τη χρήση δύσφλεκτων υλικών, αλλά εξαιρούνται χαλιά και έπιπλα αντίκες κλπ Επίσης τα πιο πολλά σπίτια έχουν βαριές διπλές- τριπλές κουρτίνες, που αν πιάσουν φωτιά δημιουργούν τείχος αδιαπέραστο. Το μέσο αγγλικό σπίτι έχει πολύ περισσότερο ύφασμα και χαρτί από το μέσο ελληνικό. 
Επίσης, δεν υπάρχουν μπαλκόνια στα πιο πολλά κτήρια και δεν υπάρχει πρόσβαση στη σκεπή. Και επιπλέον, τα τζάκια, γκαζιού κυρίως, με γυμνή φλόγα, είναι πιο συνηθισμένα από την Ελλάδα κι έχουν γίνει και της μόδας.
Στο διαμέρισμά μου (του 1990) ο καυστήρας είναι δίπλα στην πόρτα, που σημαίνει ότι αν κάνει μπαμ μόνη έξοδος είναι το μπαλκόνι και δεν έχω διάθεση για χορό του Ζαλόγγου. 
Επίσης τα σπίτια είναι γενικά μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας απ'ό,τι στην Ελλάδα και οι παλιές μονοκατοικίες έχουν χωριστεί σε διαμερίσματα χωρίς αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει έξοδος διαφυγής. Σε παλιότερο διαμέρισμα που έμενα είχαμε τον απάνω όροφο του σπιτιού (σπίτι του 1884) και μόνο μία έξοδο, την κεντρική, και ήμασταν πολύ ψηλά για να πηδήξουμε (δεν είχε μπαλκόνια, ούτε πρόσβαση στη στέγη, ούτε φαρδύ περβάζι). Είναι επίσης πολύ συνηθισμένα τα κρεββάτια με υφασμάτινο κεφάλι και πόδια (ταπετσαρία με αφρολέξ). 
Τα γραφεία όπως τα κάνουν πλέον είναι περίπου τα ίδια σε Ελλάδα και ΗΒ, αν και στην Ελλάδα έχουμε περισσότερο τούβλο και μάρμαρο. 
Ελπίζω να έγινε κατανοητό γιατί θεωρώ πιο πιθανό το να καεί ένα αγγλικό διαμέρισμα παρά ένα ελληνικό. Και το δείχνει και η πράξη.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Να προσθέσω ότι δεν είπα ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουν οι προδιαγραφές ασφάλειας, αλλά να επανεξεταστούν. Με βάση τα παραδείγματα που είδα ίσως η επανεξέταση είναι απαραίτητη, αλλά δεν είναι ειδικότητά μου η πυρασφάλεια για να έχω άποψη για τις αλλαγές. 
Επίσης, τα περί νόμιμου και ηθικού είναι υπερβολές, άμα είναι νόμιμο κάτι δεν διώκεται ακόμα κι αν για κάποιους είναι ανήθικο. Δεν μπορούν να ζητηθούν ευθύνες από κάποιον που ακολουθεί το νόμο. Αυτά είναι στοιχειώδη και δεν αξίζει να χάνουμε το χρόνο μας να τα συζητάμε. 
Μπορεί να μην καιγόταν κανένας αν η τράπεζα είχε πυρασφάλεια σαν αυτή που έχουν στις εκτοξεύσεις δορυφόρων, αλλά γιατί να βάλει κάποιος τέτοια πυρασφάλεια; Πόσους δορυφόρους θα εκτοξεύσουμε στη Σταδίου;


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, τα περί νόμιμου και ηθικού είναι υπερβολές, άμα είναι νόμιμο κάτι δεν διώκεται ακόμα κι αν για κάποιους είναι ανήθικο. *Δεν μπορούν να ζητηθούν ευθύνες από κάποιον που ακολουθεί το νόμο. Αυτά είναι στοιχειώδη και δεν αξίζει να χάνουμε το χρόνο μας να τα συζητάμε.*


Αν σκέφτονταν όλοι έτσι, αγαπητή, δε θα άλλαζε ποτέ κανένας νόμος για να γίνει πιο δίκαιος για εκείνους τους οποίους αφορά. Και αν αυτό δεν είναι ωχαδερφισμός, τότε δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να είναι.

Όσο για το ότι σου καταλογίζεται το ότι μένεις στο εξωτερικό, από εμένα μάλλον περισσότερο από τους άλλους, δε θα πρέπει να σου φαίνεται περίεργο: η μόνιμη επωδός σου είναι η νοοτροπία του «Έλληνα» και συνεχείς ειρωνίες για τους μικροαστούς, τους μεγαλοαστούς και το ελληναριό. Όταν λοιπόν απευθύνεσαι σε τόσους συνομιλητές χρησιμοποιώντας αυτό σαν επιχείρημα, και όχι κάτι άλλο, θα πρέπει να το περιμένεις ότι κάποια στιγμή κάποιος θα στο αντιγυρίσει.


----------



## Elsa (May 11, 2010)

Αυτά που διαβάζω στο διαδίκτυο και στις εφημερίδες για το θέμα της πυροπροστασίας του κτιρίου πολύ παράξενα μου φαίνονται. 
Από προσωπική εμπειρία σε μελέτες κτιριακών έργων, ο «Κανονισμός πυροπροστασίας κτιρίων» (Π.Δ. 71/88) είναι ένας εξαιρετικά αυστηρός και δύστροπος κανονισμός (και πολύ κακογραμμένος επίσης, γεμάτος λάθη) αλλά και η Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία είναι πολύ αυστηρή. Όταν υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα ασάφειας του κανονισμού, η Πυροσβεστική δίνει πάντα την «δυσμενέστερη» (για το μηχανικό) ερμηνεία, αυτή δηλαδή που εξασφαλίζει περισσότερο την ανθρώπινη ζωή. Ο στόχος του κανονισμού είναι να σωθούν οι άνθρωποι πρώτα κι ας καεί το κτίριο μετά.
Ακόμα κι αν πρόκειται για διατηρητέο, πολύ αμφιβάλλω ότι υπάρχει νόμιμο παραθυράκι που να παρακάμπτει αυτή τη βασική φιλοσοφία. 
Όταν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει αλλαγή χρήσης κτιρίου, απαραίτητα εκδίδεται οικοδομική άδεια. Αυτή περιλαμβάνει, μεταξύ άλλων, *μελέτη παθητικής πυροπροστασίας *(συντάσσεται από αρχιτέκτονα, ελέγχεται από την αρμόδια Πολεοδομία) και *μελέτη ενεργητικής πυροπροστασίας *(συντάσσεται από μηχανολόγο, ελέγχεται από την Πυροσβεστική).
Τα κτίρια τραπεζών με μικτό εμβαδόν άνω των 70 τ.μ. ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των χώρων συνάθροισης κοινού (άρθρο 10). Αν είναι κάτω των 70 τ.μ. (δε νομίζω να είναι αυτή η περίπτωση μας) ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των γραφείων.
Υποθέτω ότι οι όροφοι όμως, μπορούν να εξεταστούν με το άρθρο 8 που αφορά χώρους γραφείων. 
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, ο ισόγειος χώρος συνάθροισης κοινού, πρέπει να διαθέτει υποχρεωτικά 2 εξόδους κινδύνου:

_*Άρθρο 10* (Συνάθροιση κοινού, θεωρητικός πληθυσμός άνω των 50 ατόμων) 
2.1.3. Αριθμός και πλάτη εξόδων.
Από κάθε σημείο χώρου συνάθροισης κοινού πρέπει να εξασφαλίζεται διαφυγή προς δύο τουλάχιστον εξόδους με διαφορετική όδευση προς κάθε μία. Οι οδεύσεις αυτές επιτρέπεται να έχουν τα πρώτα 30 μέτρα μήκους κοινά.
Όταν ο χώρος διαιρείται σε δύο μέρη ή κατανέμεται σε δύο επίπεδα με διαφορά στάθμης τουλάχιστον 1,10 μ., θα πρέπει να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μία ξεχωριστή έξοδος για κάθε τμήμα.
Οι έξοδοι πρέπει να είναι απομακρυσμένες μεταξύ τους και σε τέτοια διάταξη ώστε να ελαχιστοποιείται η πιθανότητα να φραχθούν συγχρόνως οι οδεύσεις προς περισσότερες από μία εξόδους σε περίπτωση μιας εστίας πυρκαγιάς._

Ακολουθεί πίνακας όπου αναφέρεται ότι για πληθυσμό μέχρι 150 άτομα, απαιτούνται 2 έξοδοι κινδύνου με ελάχιστο πλάτος 0,90μ. η κάθε μια.

_*Άρθρο 8* (Γραφεία)
2.1.3. Αριθμός και πλάτη εξόδων.
Από κάθε όροφο που δεν είναι όροφος εκκένωσης απαιτείται πρόσβαση προς δύο τουλάχιστον κλιμακοστάσια.
Η πραγματική απόσταση απροστάτευτης όδευσης διαφυγής δεν επιτρέπεται να ξεπερνά τα 45 μ. (σχ. Δ.1.). Το όριο αυτό μπορεί να προσαυξάνεται σύμφωνα με την παρ. 2.2.1. του άρθρου 2 του παρόντος.
Κατ’ εξαίρεση επιτρέπεται ένα μόνο κλιμακοστάσιο σε κτίριο που έχει μέχρι τέσσερεις υπέργειους ορόφους ή που η κατακόρυφη απόσταση που πρέπει να διανηθεί από το δάπεδο του ανωτάτου ορόφου του μέχρι την τελική έξοδο στη στάθμη του περιβάλλοντος εδάφους (φυσικού ή τεχνητού) δεν υπερβαίνει τα 11 μέτρα.
Στην περίπτωση που σύμφωνα με τα ανωτέρω κατασκευάζεται ένα μόνο κλιμακοστάσιο το όριο της πραγματικής απόστασης απροστάτευτης όδευσης είναι 30μ._

Πρέπει λοιπόν να διερευνηθούν κάποια στοιχεία, όπως το ύψος του κτιρίου και το μήκος των απροστάτευτων οδεύσεων διαφυγής για να αποσαφηνιστεί αν έπρεπε α) να υπάρχει δεύτερο κλιμακοστάσιο διαφυγής πέρα από αυτό που έγινε καμινάδα και έπνιξε τους άτυχους εργαζόμενους (συνήθως κατασκευάζεται εξωτερικό μεταλλικό στον ακάλυπτο) και β) αν το ένα αυτό κλιμακοστάσιο έπρεπε να είναι πυροπροστατευμένη όδευση (δηλαδή να περικλείεται από τοίχους κατάλληλης πυραντοχής και να διαθέτει πυράντοχες θύρες, οπότε δεν θα μετέφερε και τον φονικό καπνό στους ορόφους) 

Το να λένε οι εφημερίδες ότι δεν χρειάζεται «άδεια από την Πυροσβεστική», πολύ περίεργο μου φαίνεται. Κάτι άλλο θα εννοούν. 
Κάτι που δεν γνωρίζω και θα ήθελα να μάθω είναι, αν την ευθύνη για την πυρασφάλεια ενός κτιρίου την έχει ο ιδιοκτήτης ή ο ενοικιαστής καθώς και αν το συγκεκριμένο κτίριο είναι νοικιασμένο ή ιδιοκτησία της Μαρφίν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2010)

Ερχόμουν πριν από λίγο με τον ηλεκτρικό και σκεφτόμουν όλα αυτά που συζητάμε για την πυρασφάλεια και την πυροπροστασία. Όλα σωστά, χρήσιμα, απαραίτητα και ενδιαφέροντα, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι μας ξεστρατίζουν απο το θεμελιώδες:

*Αν δεν είχαν πέσει αυτές οι μολότοφ, κανείς δεν θα είχε πεθάνει. Όχι έτσι, όχι εκείνη την ημέρα, όχι σε εκείνο το κτίριο.*

Και την αναφορά στον ηλεκτρικό δεν την έκανα στην τύχη. Σκεφτόμουν τι θα έλεγε η ελληνική κοινωνία αν κάποιος άνθρωπος, *απελπισμένος και με όλα τα δίκια του Θεού ή του Αλλάχ δικά του*, αποφάσιζε να φορτωθεί ένα σακίδιο με μια βόμβα και να τιναχτεί σε μια επίθεση αυτοκτονίας σαν της Μαδρίτης.

Θα μας αρκούσε να συζητάμε ότι αν υπήρχαν έλεγχοι στις εισόδους του ηλεκτρικού δεν θα είχε σκοτωθεί κανένας; Θα ζητούσαμε στο εξής ανιχνευτές ακτίνων, σωματικές έρευνες, εκπαιδευμένα σκυλιά; 

Κι αν η επίθεση γινόταν σε λεωφορείο, όπως στο Λονδίνο;

Κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να θεωρούμε αυτονόητα στην κοινωνία μας, αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει μέλλον. Κι ένα από αυτά είναι ότι κανείς δεν θα μας επιτίθεται να μας σκοτώσει επειδή διαφωνεί με την πολιτική μας άποψη (ή, χειρότερα, την πολιτική άποψη του εργοδότη μας) ή δεν χωνεύει το δέρμα μας, το φύλο μας, τη θρησκεία μας, τις σεξουαλικές μας προτιμήσεις.

Έχει χυθεί πολύ αίμα για να κατακτήσουμε αυτά τα δικαιώματα. Δεν μπορούμε, δεν πρέπει να αφήνουμε την επικέντρωσή μας να θολώνει συζητώντας σε δεύτερο και τρίτο επίπεδο και να ξεχνάμε το πρώτο.

Απλώς σκεφτείτε το, παρακαλώ.


----------



## Ambrose (May 11, 2010)

Νομίζω πως ο Dr7x έχει δίκιο. Αυτό δεν απαλλάσσει τον εργοδότη ή τον ιδιοκτήτη από τυχόν ευθύνες, αλλά δυστυχώς -αν συνεχίσουμε έτσι- θα φτάσουμε σύντομα στο κράτος τρόμου με το Θηρίο να αλωνίζει.


----------



## Elsa (May 11, 2010)

Συγγνώμη αν παρεξηγήθηκα, αλλά μετά από τόσες μέρες νόμιζα οτι -ασφαλώς- αυτό θα είχε τελειώσει σαν προβληματισμός. Έκανα την ανάρτηση απλώς επειδή γράφονται πολλά περίεργα για το θέμα της πυροπροστασίας/πυρασφάλειας.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Αν δεν είχαν πέσει αυτές οι μολότοφ, κανείς δεν θα είχε πεθάνει. Όχι έτσι, όχι εκείνη την ημέρα, όχι σε εκείνο το κτίριο.*



Να αγιάσει το στόμα σου δόχτορα. 
Είπα από την αρχή ότι η όλη συζήτηση είναι παραστράτημα, θέλω να δω μια φορά να μην κοιτάμε να δικαιολογήσουμε παραπλανώντας με διάφορα "αλλά φταίει κι ο άλλος". Άντε όμως να πείσεις αυτούς που έχουν μπλέξει στο μυαλό τους το δικαίωμα στη διαμαρτυρία και νομίζουν ότι άμα παραδεχτούν ότι δεν ήταν στραβός ο γιαλός, θα είναι σα να παραδέχονται την ήττα του εργατικού κινήματος (ή της ιδεολογίας του ή ξέρω γω τι άλλου).

Για την Έλσα: Είμαι σίγουρη ότι τα ΜΜΕ δεν έχουν σωστή ενημέρωση για το θέμα, και έχουμε πολύ μπερδεμένες πληροφορίες, που δεν βοηθάνε την κατάσταση. Αλλά τα ΜΜΕ δεν είναι αμέτοχα στην προσπάθεια να δικαιολογήσουν την προμελετημένη δολοφονία χωρίς να προβάλλουν (υπέρμετρα κτγμ) τα διάφορα "αλλά".

Και ναι, πιστεύω ότι ο υπόγειος θα είναι ο επόμενος στόχος.


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2010)

Επίσης, μετά από παράκληση και της υπόλοιπης διαχειριστικής ομάδας, θα ήθελα να θυμίσω ότι καλό είναι στις συζητήσεις μας να επικεντρωνόμαστε στις απόψεις του συνομιλητή μας, και όχι στον ίδιο το συνομιλητή μας. Για το λόγο αυτό, έσβησα τα μηνύματα που περιέχουν προσωπικές επιθέσεις. 
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## somnambulist (May 11, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και ναι, πιστεύω ότι ο υπόγειος θα είναι ο επόμενος στόχος.



Μπα, εγώ νομίζω ότι ο επόμενος στόχος θα είναι η Μητρόπολη.


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

Και μια που πιο πάνω ειπώθηκαν διάφορα που δείχνουν σύγχυση σχετικά με το τι είναι νόμιμο και τι ηθικό, μια απλή ερώτηση. 

Οι νόμοι αλλάζουν και προσαρμόζονται, αλλά μπορείς να διωξεις καποιον ποινικά μετα την αλλαγή ενός νόμου, γιατί ακολούθησε τον νόμο που ήταν σε ισχύ; 

Αν αύριο αλλάξουν οι κανόνες πυρασφάλειας, θα είναι λογικό να λένε κάποιοι ότι έφταιγε η Μαρφίν, εφόσον η Μαρφιν τηρούσε τους κανόνες πυρασφάλειας όταν έγινε το περιστατικό;

Απάντηση:
α. Ναι
β. Όχι
(δεν υπάρχει τρίτη επιλογή)


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2010)

somnambulist said:


> Μπα, εγώ νομίζω ότι ο επόμενος στόχος θα είναι η Μητρόπολη.


Μπορεί κι αυτό, αλλά θα πρέπει να προηγηθεί κατι που να στρέψει συγκεκριμένα κάποιους κατά της εκκλησίας, όχι απλα γενικό αντιεκκλησιαστικό αίσθημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και ναι, πιστεύω ότι ο υπόγειος θα είναι ο επόμενος στόχος.


Πάντως εγώ δεν ήθελα να καταλήξω εκεί.


----------



## Costas (May 12, 2010)

Η καταδίκη των εμπρηστών, σ' ετούτο εδώ το νήμα, συνιστά παραβίαση ανοικτών θυρών, αφού κανένας δεν τους δικιολόγησε σε καμιά στιγμή της συζήτησης, από την αρχή της έως τώρα τουλάχιστον.
Το γεγονός επιδέχεται δύο εστιάσεις: α) εστίαση στην πολιτική βία, β) εστίαση στην πυρασφάλεια. Το αναδεικνύει εύστοχα ο τίτλος του νήματος (δεν τον έγραψα εγώ).

Για το α), καμιά σημασία δεν έχει η πυρασφάλεια. Καταδικάζουμε την πολιτική βία, πάει και τελείωσε, ασχέτως των συνεπειών της κατά περίπτωση (απλές υλικές φθορές, εμπρησμός ολόκληρων κτιρίων, θάνατος ανθρώπων). Το τι πρέπει να γίνει για να εκλείψει αυτή η βία είναι μια πολύ ευρύτερη συζήτηση, που κρατάει εδώ και δεκαετίες στη χώρα μας, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Σίγουρα οι φραστικές καταδίκες δεν φτάνουν, ούτε το άναμμα κεριών (το ίδιο ίσχυε για την περίπτωση Γρηγορόπουλου).

Για το β), πάλι, καμιά σημασία δεν έχει ο τρόπος που ανάβει η πυρκαγιά, εάν και εφόσον η πρόκλησή της είναι λογικό να αναμένεται (δεν ζήτησε κανένας πυρασφάλεια για εκτόξευση δορυφόρων στη Σταδίου).

Το ερώτημα λοιπόν για μένα είναι: ήταν λογικό να αναμένεται ένας εμπρησμός, τέτοια ώρα και μέρα, σε τέτοιο σημείο της πόλης, σε κτίριο τράπεζας; Η απάντηση είναι ξεκάθαρα ναι. Το ανατριχιαστικό είναι ότι το παραδέχεται η ίδια η ανακοίνωση της Μάρφιν (διαβάστε την πάλι), απλώς αιτιάται την πολιτεία. Απόλυτη μετάθεση ευθυνών, με εξόφθαλμη πολιτική σκοπιμότητα. Και τίθεται έτσι αμείλικτο το ερώτημα: καλά, αφού ήξερες ότι αργά ή γρήγορα θα συνέβαινε, αφού το λες εσύ η ίδια στην ανακοίνωσή σου, τι έκανες για να προστατέψεις την "οικογένειά" σου; Απάντηση: τίποτα, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται (placet το τεκμήριο αθωότητας).

Αλλά φαίνεται ότι για ορισμένους η καταγγέλλουσα ΟΤΟΕ, δευτεροβάθμια συνδικαλιστική οργάνωση, καταγγέλλει όχι γιατί έχασε συναδέλφους, όχι γιατί ανησυχεί για την ασφάλεια των μελών της, αλλά γιατί είναι εμπαθής και γιατί ψηφίζει...Αναρχία. Και μη χειρότερα.

Και κάτι...σχετικό, που μόλις έλαβα:

Αγαπητοί φίλοι
Λόγω των διαδηλώσεων που έχουν προγραμματισθεί αύριο Τετάρτη 12 Μαίου στο κέντρο της Αθήνας η εκδήλωση παρουσίασης του βιβλίου του Αντώνη Καλογήρου ακυρώνεται.
Ισχύουν οι δύο άλλες παρουσιάσεις.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2010)

Εγώ από την άλλη βγήκα από τα ρούχα μου με την προσπάθεια για μετάθεση ευθυνών. Δεν ξέρω ποιοι φοβούνται μην τους κατηγορήσουν ότι υποκίνησαν τους δολοφόνους και αισθάνονται ότι χρειάζεται να ακολουθήσουν τέτοια στάση. Αν μη τι άλλο είναι στρουθοκαμηλισμός. Αντί να καθίσουμε μια στιγμή να αναλογιστούμε πώς καταντήσαμε έτσι, το σπρώχνουμε κάτω από το χαλί το κύριο θέμα με ένα "φυσικά και καταδικάζω την πράξη" και κοιτάμε να βρούμε κάποιον από τους συνήθεις κακούς (το κεφάλαιο, τη διεύθυνση κλπ) να κατηγορήσουμε για να μετατοπιστεί το ενδιαφέρον μας από αυτό που δε μας αρέσει να κοιτάμε. Ακόμα χειρότερα, αντί να δείχνει τέτοια επιπολαιότητα ο Μήτσος κι η Κατίνα που δικαιολογούνται κάπως, το κάνει επίσημος φορέας. 

Το "φυσικά και καταδικάζω την πράξη" είναι της ίδιας κατηγορίας με το συγγνώμη, που από τότε που βγήκε χάθηκε το φιλότιμο. 


ΥΓ Και από αυτή τη στιγμή δεν ξαναγράφω σε αυτό το νήμα, γιατί ξέρω τι διαφωνίες θα υπάρξουν σ' αυτά που έγραψα πιο πάνω, και τις έχω ήδη απαντήσει στα προηγούμενα μηνύματα.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2010)

Επειδή πρόσφατα ξαναδιάβασα το νήμα, θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση, ωστόσο, και αν μείνει αναπάντητη δεν πειράζει: εσύ ποιος θεωρείς ότι ευθύνεται, δηλαδή;


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2010)

Η απάντηση μου είναι ότι έχω ήδη απαντήσει.


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2010)

Αν δεν έχω απαντήσει εγώ:
Φταίει που αυτά τα άτομα δρουν ασύλληπτα και ατιμώρητα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια. Πάνω από εξουσίες και πάνω και πέρα από κόμματα. Λες και στην πραγματικότητα (τα λόγια είναι φτώχια) βολεύουν όλα τα κόμματα και όλες τις εξουσίες.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2010)

Ναι, εντάξει. Αλλά ποια είναι αυτά τα άτομα; Γιατί άλλοι ισχυρίζονται ότι είναι αντιεξουσιαστές, άλλοι ότι είναι νέοι χωρίς στον ήλιο μοίρα που έχουν φτάσει στο απροχώρητο και τα σπάνε όλα, άλλοι ισχυρίζονται ότι είναι μέλη του παρακράτους που σκοπό έχουν να αποπροσανατολίζουν τις κινητοποιήσεις και άλλοι ισχυρίζονται ότι είναι ευκαιριακοί μικροεγκληματίες. 

Το «αυτά τα άτομα που δρουν» κτλ κτλ, επομένως, δεν έχει τον ίδιο ορισμό για όλους. Γι' αυτό και η προηγούμενη ερώτησή μου.

@SBE: κάνε μας ένα quote του εαυτού σου, τουλάχιστον, γιατί εγώ δεν πολυβλέπω καλά μάλλον, αφού το ξαναδιάβασα το νήμα και απάντηση δε βλέπω. Και προς τους υπόλοιπους: αν τη βρει κανείς την επίμαχη απάντηση, βοηθήστε τον αόμματο, ρε παιδιά


----------



## Ambrose (May 12, 2010)

Αυτό που παρατηρώ αυτές τις ημέρες και που είναι αναμενόμενο, είναι πολύ έντονες πολώσεις μεταξύ στρατοπέδων. Είτε πρόκειται για το ζήτημα της Μαρφίν (φταίει η έλλειψη πυροπροστασίας ή οι μολότωφ; ), είτε πρόκειται για την οικονομική κρίση (φταίνε οι Έλληνες ή το ΔΝΤ και η Μέρκελ; ) Νομίζω ότι όλοι θα συμφωνήσουμε ότι όλοι και όλα έχουν από ένα μερίδιο ευθύνης. Δεν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να αποδώσουμε τις ευθύνες για τέτοια ζητήματα σε ένα μέρος μόνο.


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2010)

Εννοείται ότι δε γίνεται. Πιστεύω, μάλιστα, ότι έχουμε επικεντρωθεί στο θέμα της πυρασφάλειας, σε ό,τι αφορά το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό, ακριβώς επειδή οι γενικότερες ευθύνες που πρέπει να αποδοθούν σκοντάφτουν σε ένα σωρό παράγοντες: στην αστυνομία που όχι μόνο δεν κάνει τη δουλειά της, ρίχνει και λάδι στη φωτιά, στο σύστημα που προστατεύει ένα σωρό ανθρώπους που δε θα έπρεπε, σε ανθρώπους που μπερδεύουν την ιδεολογία με το φόνο κτλ κτλ.

Δε νομίζω, δηλαδή, ότι η συζήτηση περί πυροπροστασίας που έχει ανάψει γενικώς (και όχι μόνο εδώ) γίνεται για αποπροσανατολισμό: απλώς είναι το μόνο πράγμα για το οποίο όλοι έχουν να καταλογίσουν στην τράπεζα το αυτονόητο και το χειροπιαστό, ότι δεν είχε φροντίσει να προστατέψει με τα κατάλληλα μέτρα τους υπαλλήλους της. Το αν οι θάνατοι θα συνέβαιναν ούτως ή άλλως, ακόμα κι αν υπήρχαν τα μέτρα, δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε.


----------



## Elsa (May 12, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο. Για μένα υπήρχε και ένας ακόμα λόγος (και γιαυτό επικεντρώθηκα εκεί). Μου έκανε εξαιρετική εντύπωση το λαμπάδιασμα και ο τραγικά πολύς καπνός που προκλήθηκε και αναρωτήθηκα ειλικρινά αν όλες αυτές οι μελέτες που κάνουμε εμείς οι μηχανικοί έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Φρίκαρα και απελπίστηκα βλέποντας το βίντεο. Ξέρεις, νομίζεις οτι κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σωστά και με το παραπάνω και βλέπεις μετά οτι τίποτα δεν έκανες. Αυτό. Τα άλλα είναι αλλονών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 12, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Έχεις δίκιο. Για μένα υπήρχε και ένας ακόμα λόγος (και γιαυτό επικεντρώθηκα εκεί). Μου έκανε εξαιρετική εντύπωση το λαμπάδιασμα και ο τραγικά πολύς καπνός που προκλήθηκε και αναρωτήθηκα ειλικρινά αν όλες αυτές οι μελέτες που κάνουμε εμείς οι μηχανικοί έχουν καμιά σχέση με την πραγματικότητα. Φρίκαρα και απελπίστηκα βλέποντας το βίντεο. Ξέρεις, νομίζεις οτι κάνεις τη δουλειά σου σωστά και με το παραπάνω και βλέπεις μετά οτι τίποτα δεν έκανες. Αυτό. Τα άλλα είναι αλλονών.


Και επειδή έβαλες αυτό το θέμα, είναι χρήσιμο ίσως να σημειώσουμε για άλλη μια φορά ότι οι μηχανικοί μαθαίνουμε κυρίως και ακριβώς από απρόβλεπτες καταστροφές, όπου τελικά κρίνονται και τα θεωρητικά μοντέλα μας στην πράξη. Επειδή, κι αυτό είναι κάτι που δεν το συνειδητοποιεί πολύς κόσμος, η δουλειά του μηχανικού δεν είναι να κατασκευάζει αθάνατα κτίρια που δεν θα πέφτουν με τίποτα και δεν θα παθαίνουν τίποτα, αλλά να τα κατασκευάζει έτσι ώστε να καλύπτουν τις τιθέμενες προδιαγραφές με εφικτό κόστος.


----------



## Elsa (May 12, 2010)

Αν μιλάς για στατική επάρκεια σε σεισμό, εντάξει, ίσως εκεί πραγματικά υπάρχει θέμα απρόβλεπτου από ένα σημείο και πέρα. Αν και, ο αντισεισμικός εδώ σε μας είναι από τους πιο αυστηρούς, στην πράξη υπάρχει το πρόβλημα και εκεί χρειάζεται έλεγχος! 
Στην πυρασφάλεια όμως πόσο απρόβλεπτο υπάρχει; Γιαυτό περιμένω να δω τι θα πουν οι εμπειρογνώμονες στο θέμα. Θέλω να μάθω αν ήταν θέμα παραλείψεων της μελέτης πυροπροστασίας ή παραλείψεων της εφαρμογής της.


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Στην πυρασφάλεια όμως πόσο απρόβλεπτο υπάρχει; Γιαυτό περιμένω να δω τι θα πουν οι εμπειρογνώμονες στο θέμα. Θέλω να μάθω αν ήταν θέμα παραλείψεων της μελέτης πυροπροστασίας ή παραλείψεων της εφαρμογής της.



Το απρόβλεπτο στην πυροπροστασία Έλσα εξηγείται όπως και στους σεισμούς. Οι σεισμοί έχουν το πλεονέκτημα (?) του πεπερασμένου . Δηλαδή μπορείς να πεις θα χτίσω το κτήριο σα να υπήρχε πιθανότητα να κάνει κάθε μήνα σεισμό 10 ρίχτερ από κάτω του. Και να το κάνεις. 
Και μια ωραία πρωία ένα αεροπλάνο θα πέσει επίτηδες πάνω στην αντισεισμική πολυκατοικία σου. Ποια είναι η πιθανότητα να συμβεί αυτό και έχει νόημα να θωρακίσεις το κτίριο για αυτή την πιθανότητα; 

Πιστεύω ότι και στην πυροπροστασία θωρακίζεις το κτήριο κατά των πιθανότερων κινδύνων. Κεραυνός. Βάζεις αλεξικέραυνο. Βραχυκυκλώματα, ξεχασμένο τσιγάρο, π.χ.. Τι κοινό έχουν αυτά; Ότι η ανάφλεξη είναι αργή και με συγκεκριμένη εστία μικρής έκτασης. Ανάφλεξη του ντεπόζιτου με το πετρέλαιο; Επίσης, μικρή εστία και στην περίπτωση του καυστήρα πετρελαίου, υπάρχουν πρόσθετα συστήματα ασφαλείας. Εκρηκτικός μηχανισμός; Χειροβομβίδα; Νομίζω ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση η πυρκαγιά είναι συνέπεια της έκρηξης και το πιο πιθανό είναι να υπάρχουν θύματα από την έκρηξη παρά από την πυρκαγιά, που μπορεί να είναι αρχικά περιορισμένης έκτασης και να καλύπτεται από την γενική πυροπροστασία του χώρου. 

Θεωρώ απίθανο να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη στους κανονισμούς για την περίπτωση που κάποιος θα αδειάσει ένα μπιτόνι βενζίνη στο πάτωμα και θα βάλει φωτιά (εστία μεγάλης έκτασης με γρήγορη εξάπλωση και πολύ καπνό). 

Αλλά όπως είπε κι ο δόχτορας, ο κόσμος δεν ξέρει τι απαιτείται από τον μηχανικό. Με αφορμή τη γρίππη των χοίρων είχαμε πει ότι ο πολύς κόσμος δεν μπορεί να αξιολογήσει την πιθανότητα. Ομοίως, ο μη ειδικός δεν μπορεί να συλλάβει το παρόν ζήτημα, όχι γιατί είναι δύσκολο, αλλά γιατί έννοιες όπως στατιστική, πιθανότητα, απροσδιοριστία κλπ δεν κατέχουν πρώτη θέση στη ζωή μας, δικαιολογημένα γιατί θα ζούσαμε με διαρκή φόβο. Δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει ότι δεν υπάρχει ή ότι δεν είναι στατιστικά σημαντικό να υπάρχει προστασία για τα πάντα. 

ΥΓ Είμαι ηλ/μηχ οπότε αυτά που γράφω είναι με βάση τις αρχές της μηχανικής και όχι συγκεκριμένα του πολιτικού μηχανικού με ειδίκευση στην πυροπροστασία.


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2010)

Επιβάλλεται, πιστεύω, να αναφερθούμε στην επιστολή που έστειλε ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος προς τους εργαζόμενους της τράπεζας Marfin και στην οποία σχολιάζει πολλά από τα θέματα που θίξαμε στο νήμα:

Από τα Νέα:

Δε θα λειτουργήσει ποτέ ξανά το κατάστημα της Marfin στη Σταδίου, τονίζει ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος σε επιστολή του προς τους εργαζόμενους της τράπεζας.

Στην ίδια επιστολή, ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Marfin κάνει λόγο για «άριστα οργανωμένη δολοφονική επίθεση που δεν θα σταμάταγε αν δεν υπήρχαν νεκροί» και προσθέτει πως το κατάστημα τηρούσε όλα τα προβλεπόμενα μέτρα ασφαλείας.

Επιπλέον, ο μη εκτελεστικός πρόεδρος της Marfin Popular Bank μιλά για επίθεση λάσπης που δέχτηκε η εταιρεία με ανώνυμες ή δήθεν επώνυμες καταγγελίες τις οποίες αναπαρήγαγαν μέσα ενημέρωσης. Ζητά ακόμη να εξεταστεί σε βάθος η ενεργητική ή παθητική συμμετοχή όλων των κατά νόμο εμπλεκομένων ενώ κάνει λόγο και για τους «κομματικούς και συνδικαλιστικούς μηχανισμούς», που συντηρούν τους ηθικούς αυτουργούς.

Αναλυτικότερα, ο κ. Βγενόπουλος σημειώνει ότι «προτού καν κηδεύσουμε τους νεκρούς μας συναδέλφους, δεχθήκαμε μια απίστευτη επίθεση λάσπης κυρίως μέσα από blogs που δημοσίευαν ανώνυμες ή "επώνυμες" επιστολές ανύπαρκτων συναδέλφων μας. Τα ασύστολα ψεύδη των ανώνυμων ή "επώνυμων" δήθεν συναδέλφων υιοθετήθηκαν χωρίς κανέναν έλεγχο αλλά, αντίθετα, με ενθουσιασμό, από όλους αυτούς που ψάχνουν αφορμή για να τα βάλουν με το κεφάλαιο και την "κακή εργοδοσία", από αυτούς που τα κομματικά τους στελέχη και οι θιασώτες τους φώναζαν έξω από κατάστημα "κάψτε τους" και πετούσαν πέτρες σ' αυτούς που προσπαθούσαν να διασωθούν».

Χαρακτηρίζει την Marfin-Εγνατία «παράδειγμα εργοδοσίας που έχει άριστες σχέσεις με τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των εργαζομένων της» και όπως προσθέτει «δεν έχουν υπάρξει οποιασδήποτε μορφής εμπόδια για όποιον εργαζόμενο θέλει να απεργήσει. Ποτέ δεν έχει υπάρξει επίπτωση σε έναν εργαζόμενο που έχει απεργήσει ούτε για την προαγωγή του, ούτε για τη μισθολογική του εξέλιξη, ούτε για το bonus του».

Για τους εργαζόμενους στο κατάστημα της Σταδίου σημειώνει ότι «δέχθηκαν επίσκεψη από εκπροσώπους του Συλλόγου και στις 4 Μαΐου αλλά και στις 5 Μαΐου το πρωί για να ενημερωθούν για την απεργία». Το ίδιο κατάστημα «έχοντας πολλές προηγούμενες εμπειρίες όπου ακόμα και επίθεση με βόμβες μολότοφ έχει αντιμετωπισθεί και η φωτιά έχει σβήσει με τη χρήση πυροσβεστήρων, δεν ανησύχησε από τη μεγάλη ειρηνική πορεία που εξελισσόταν υπό τη φρούρηση των ΜΑΤ. Εάν ανησυχούσαν, δεν θα τους εμπόδιζε κανείς να κλείσουν το κατάστημα και να φύγουν. [...] Το κατάστημα Σταδίου είχε όλα τα από το νόμο προβλεπόμενα μέτρα ασφαλείας, πυρανίχνευση, πυρασφάλεια με 16 πυροσβεστήρες, έξοδο κινδύνου, ενισχυμένα τζάμια, με τους περιορισμούς όμως ενός διατηρητέου κτιρίου που δεν μπορούσε από την υφιστάμενη νομοθεσία να μετατραπεί σε φρούριο».

Σχετικά με την επίθεση στο κατάστημα ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος σημειώνει ότι «πετάχτηκαν ειδικές μη συνηθισμένες βόμβες μολότοφ και αδειάστηκε το περιεχόμενο ενός μπιτονιού που περιείχε ένα ειδικό εύφλεκτο υλικό που προκαλεί άμεσα πυκνό καπνό και συνθήκες ασφυξίας. Οι διασωθέντες το παρομοιάζουν με "βόμβες napalm"».

»Την ώρα που εξελισσόταν το δράμα», αναφέρει η επιστολή, «οι συνάδελφοί μας που προσπαθούσαν να διαφύγουν δεχόντουσαν επίθεση με πέτρες και φραστικές επιθέσεις από ένα τμήμα των διαδηλωτών που φώναζαν «κάψτε τους» και «να πεθάνουν οι απεργοσπάστες τα γουρούνια». Ένας συνάδελφος που διέφυγε από την κυρία είσοδο, που σύμφωνα με τη λάσπη ήταν κλειδωμένη, κινδύνεψε να λιντσαριστεί δια λιθοβολισμού».

Για το καταλογισμό ευθυνών στην επιστολή σημειώνεται ότι: «Για να μην ξαναθρηνήσουμε θύματα ούτε εμείς, ούτε άλλοι εργοδότες, ούτε η κοινωνία, η υπόθεση της δολοφονίας των συναδέλφων μας πρέπει να εξετασθεί με ηρεμία, ειλικρίνεια και σε βάθος από όλες τις αρμόδιες Αρχές ως προς την ενεργητική ή παθητική συμμετοχή όλων των κατά νόμο εμπλεκομένων, Αστυνομία, Πυροσβεστική, Πολεοδομία, Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας, Εργοδοσία και για την απόδοση τυχόν ευθυνών αλλά και για προληπτικούς λόγους για το μέλλον.

»Ως προς την ουσία όμως του τραγικού περιστατικού σας διαβεβαιώνω και προσωπικά ότι δεν πρόκειται να ησυχάσουμε ποτέ αν δεν βρεθούν και τιμωρηθούν οι δολοφόνοι των συναδέλφων μας. Όσο για τους ηθικούς αυτουργούς και τους κομματικούς και συνδικαλιστικούς μηχανισμούς που τους συντηρούν και τους φανατίζουν ας λογοδοτήσουν στην οικογένειά τους, στην κοινωνία και στο Θεό».

Καταλήγοντας στην επιστολή του, ο Ανδρέας Βγενόπουλος υπογραμμίζει ότι «το τραγικό κατάστημα στην Σταδίου δεν θα λειτουργήσει ποτέ ξανά. Η 5η Μαΐου θα είναι πάντα για μας μέρα αργίας και μνήμης των συναδέλφων μας και οι οικογένειές τους έχουν γίνει ήδη και δικές μας. Η λάσπη δεν μας αγγίζει. Η οδύνη μας βαραίνει, αλλά και μας δυναμώνει για τη κρίσιμη περίοδο που διανύουμε. Αναπάντητο όμως μένει το ερωτηματικό σε ποια Πολιτεία και σε τι κοινωνία ζούμε επιτέλους». ​


----------



## Ambrose (May 18, 2010)

To troktiko αναδημοσίευσε την επιστολή του.


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2010)

Απορία καθαρά επιστημονική (κανενας χημικός εδώ; )
_πετάχτηκαν ειδικές μη συνηθισμένες βόμβες μολότοφ και αδειάστηκε το περιεχόμενο ενός μπιτονιού που περιείχε ένα ειδικό εύφλεκτο υλικό που προκαλεί άμεσα πυκνό καπνό και συνθήκες ασφυξίας_

Τι χημική ουσία ήταν αυτή, αν δεν ήταν πετρέλαιο;


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2010)

Εντωμεταξύ, μου γεννήθηκε η απορία με το παρακάτω:


nickel said:


> Οι διασωθέντες το παρομοιάζουν με "βόμβες napalm"».


Οι διασωθέντες έχουν κάνει στο Ιράκ; Γιατί εκεί καταγράφεται η πιο πρόσφατη χρήση βομβών ναπάλμ. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napalm#Modern_napalm


----------



## Alexandra (May 18, 2010)

Μπορεί να έχει δει κάποιος ναπάλμ σε ταινίες. Η χρήση του είναι πολύ παλιά, και η κατασκευή του μάλλον εύκολη, αφού αποτελείται από υλικά που πουλιούνται στα καταστήματα χημικών.

Από τη Wiki:
Another useful (and dangerous) effect, primarily involving its use in bombs, was that napalm "rapidly deoxygenates the available air" and creates large amounts of carbon monoxide causing suffocation. ​


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2010)

Παλάβρα, για πολλούς από εμάς, που δεν είμαστε και τόσο σιτεμένοι, οι ταινίες για το Βιετνάμ έπεφταν σαν το χαλάζι όταν μεγαλώναμε (το Βιετνάμ είχε λήξει προ πολλού). Επιπλέον, όσο κι αν ακούγεται παράξενο τη σήμερον, πριν την κατάρρευση του ανατολικού μπλοκ η συζήτηση για τον αφοπλισμό και τις επιπτώσεις των διάφορων όπλων ήταν ψωμοτύρι σε πολλά μέρη, μέχρι και τραγούδια θυμάμαι αμυδρά με τη λέξη ναπάλμ στους στίχους. Και φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην Κύπρο το '74 είχαν χρησιμοποιηθεί βόμβες ναπάλμ. Η χρήση πλέον απαγορεύεται από τις διεθνείς συμβάσεις. 
Η Μαρφίν είχε συγχωνευτεί με τη Λαϊκή Τράπεζα Κύπρου, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Οπότε μπορεί κανένας πενηνταπεντάρης υπάλληλος της τράπεζας που ήταν στην Κύπρο το '74 να έκανε την παρομοίωση, μπορεί να προέρχεται από τα σχόλια της αστυνομίας και τη δικογραφία που υποθέτω οι άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενοι έχουν πληροφορίες. Μπορεί και όχι, αλλά έχει λογική ερμηνεία.


----------



## SBE (May 18, 2010)

Κοιτάζοντας στη Βίκι εύφλεκτα καπνογόνα και ναπάλμ, βλέπω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο να βρει κανείς τις πρώτες ύλες, ειδικά άμα έχει πρόσβαση σε καμιά εταιρεία πλαστικών. Από εδώ: 
Τhis modern napalm is a mixture of benzene (21%), gasoline (33%), and polystyrene (46%). Benzene is a normal component of gasoline (about 2%), while the gasoline used in napalm is the same leaded or unleaded gas that is used in automobiles.


----------



## Earion (May 19, 2010)

Χρήση ναπάλμ είδαμε στην ταινία του Βούλγαρη "Ψυχή βαθιά" αυτό το χειμώνα. Μάλιστα υποστηρίζεται ότι ήταν η πρώτη παγκοσμίως. Ερευνητέον. Ευτυχώς δεν έγινε ένα λάθος που φοβόμουν προτού δω τη ταινία, να αποδοθεί δηλαδή η ήττα του ΔΣΕ στο νεοεμφανιζόμενο υπερόπλο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2010)

Άσχετο: δυο βδομάδες μετά την επίθεση, δεν έχει συλληφθεί κανένας από τους ενόχους.


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2010)

Σιγά μη συλληφθεί. Γιατί, έχουν συλλάβει κανέναν μέχρι τώρα για να συλλάβουν αυτούς; Κατά τα άλλα, στη γειτονιά μου προσφάτως ευδοκιμούν ωραιότατοι ένστολοι κουκουλοφόροι αστυνομικοί (με κουκούλες full face, παρακαλώ, προστατεύουν και από τον ήλιο).


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Άσχετο: δυο βδομάδες μετά την επίθεση, δεν έχει συλληφθεί κανένας από τους ενόχους.



Αν όπως είπαν ήταν μασκοφόροι και με γάντια, δεν άφησαν πίσω τους ίχνη. Αν οι πρώτες ύλες είναι εύκολο να βρεθούν, πάλι δεν βοηθάει. Αν μερικοί αυτόπτες μάρτυρες είναι πρόθυμοι να μην πούνε τίποτα, δυσκολεύει ακόμα περισσότερο η κατάσταση. 
Μόνη λύση τώρα που πέρασαν οι μέρες και πέταξε το πουλάκι της συναισθηματικής φόρτισης, να δώσει η τράπεζα αμοιβή για πληροφορίες. 
Αν η αστυνομία μας όμως είχε προσπαθήσει να εκμεταλλευτεί το κοινό αίσθημα αμέσως με εμφανίσεις στην τηλεόραση διαφόρων να παρακαλάνε όποιον ξέρει κάτι να πάει να το πει στην αστυνομία, όποιον είδε κάτι ύποπτο κλπκλπκλπ, ίσως κάποιος φιλοτιμιότανε. Τώρα πάει, πέρασε, όποιος είδε κάτι ύποπτο το ξέχασε, το δικαιολόγησε, μπορεί να πείστηκε ότι φταίει η τράπεζα (που σημαίνει ότι δούλεψε το ανώνυμο μήνυμα, εξπέρ στην ψυχολογία όποιος το σκέφτηκε).


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αν η αστυνομία μας όμως είχε προσπαθήσει να εκμεταλλευτεί το κοινό αίσθημα αμέσως με εμφανίσεις στην τηλεόραση διαφόρων να παρακαλάνε όποιον ξέρει κάτι να πάει να το πει στην αστυνομία, όποιον είδε κάτι ύποπτο κλπκλπκλπ, ίσως κάποιος φιλοτιμιότανε.



Έχουνε και υλικό από κάμερες και πάρα πολλές μαρτυρίες (αντικρουόμενες όπως πάντα σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις). Συν τοις άλλοις, νομίζω ότι ο γκριζομάλλης μεσήλικας που έδινε τις εντολές στους μασκοφόρους, ήταν χωρίς μάσκα.


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> [...]που σημαίνει ότι δούλεψε το *ανώνυμο *μήνυμα, εξπέρ στην ψυχολογία όποιος το σκέφτηκε.


Για να μη δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις, ωστόσο, το μήνυμα δε θεωρείται ανώνυμο όταν η καταγγελία προέρχεται από το συνδικαλιστικό φορέα της τράπεζας:


Costas said:


> Τα ανυπόγραφα έγιναν ενυπόγραφα (από την Καθημερινή)
> 
> ΟΤΟΕ: Xωρίς πυρασφάλεια το κατάστημα στη Σταδίου
> 
> ...



Τώρα, όσο για τις υποτιθέμενες έρευνες που ποτέ δε γίνονται: το διαδίκτυο είναι γεμάτο βιντεάκια ανθρώπων που σπάνε βιτρίνες με ή χωρίς κουκούλες, συχνά δε παρουσία της αστυνομίας. Επομένως, σημασία δεν έχει που πέρασε ο χρόνος. Σημασία έχει ότι η αστυνομία, κατά τα φαινόμενα τουλάχιστον, δεν κάνει τη δουλειά της.

Αυτούς τους γνωστούς αγνώστους που τα σπάνε στις πορείες τους ακούω από μικρή. Έναν πια δεν είναι άξιοι να πιάσουν; Εδώ κοτζάμ δεκαεφτά Νοέμβρη ξεστελιώσανε.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις μετράνε, όπως είπα, και οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις δημιουργήθηκαν ήδη πριν την ανακοίνωση της ΟΤΟΕ, μέσα σε λίγες ώρες. Επιπλέον, επειδή δεν έχω καμιά διάθεση να ξαναρχίσει η ίδια ιστορία και οι ατέρμονες συζητήσεις, να συμφωνήσουμε ότι όταν λέω για ανώνυμη ανακοίνωση εννοώ την ανώνυμη ανακοίνωση και ότι άμα ήθελα να πω για την ΟΤΟΕ θα έλεγα για την ανακοίνωση της ΟΤΟΕ; 

Φυσικά η αστυνομία όσο κάνει έρευνες δεν πρόκειται να ανακοινώσει τι έκανε και με ποιόν μίλησε, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πώς ακριβώς εξελίσσεται η υπόθεση. 

Από την άλλη, δεν θα μου έκανε καθόλου εντύπωση αν οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι ήταν απλά άγνωστοι. Ίσως η αστυνομία βολεύεται να τη θεωρούμε ανίκανη να τους πιάσει, παρά να τη θεωρούμε ανίκανη να τους βρει. 
Και με τη 17Ν κατά λάθος έγινε και τους πιάσανε, κι ας είχε έρθει και η Σκότλαντ Γιάρντ και το FBI.


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και με τη 17Ν κατά λάθος έγινε και τους πιάσανε, κι ας είχε έρθει και η Σκότλαντ Γιάρντ και το FBI.



Κατά λάθος δεν γίνεται τίποτα SBE. Άσε που δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι τους πιάσανε (όλους).


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Κατά λάθος δεν γίνεται τίποτα SBE. Άσε που δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο ότι τους πιάσανε (όλους).



Έχεις πληροφορίες ότι η βόμβα που έσκασε καθ' οδόν και τραυμάτισε τον Ξηρό δεν έσκασε κατά τύχη;


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

SBE said:


> Έχεις πληροφορίες ότι η βόμβα που έσκασε καθ' οδόν και τραυμάτισε τον Ξηρό δεν έσκασε κατά τύχη;



Από έγκυρη πηγή. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (May 20, 2010)

Δηλαδή, είναι ο πρώτος βομβιστής αυτοκτονίας που υπήρξε στην Ελλάδα, αλλά δεν του έκατσε


----------



## Ambrose (May 20, 2010)

Όχι, μάλλον ξένες μυστικές υπηρεσίες πυροδότησαν τη βόμβα μέσω δορυφόρου για να βάλουν μπρος ένα σατανικό σχέδιο που θα το δούμε σε πλήρη εξέλιξη στο επόμενο 24.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2010)

Διαβάζοντας σήμερα ειδήσεις, βρήκα στο Βήμα το παρακάτω. 
*
Ολόκληρο το πόρισμα για την τραγωδία στη Marfin*
Το πόρισμα αναφέρει ότι αιτία του ατυχήματος είναι εμπρησμός λόγω εγκληματικής ενέργειας. Ωστόσο (τα έντονα δικά μου):

Η μοναδική θύρα - έξοδος κινδύνου του υποκαταστήματος που βρισκόταν στον ισόγειο χώρο του κτιρίου δίπλα από την κύρια είσοδο της τράπεζας [...], *δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τους εργαζόμενους γιατί στο ισόγειο είχε ξεσπάσει η πυρκαγιά *και η ατμόσφαιρα από τον πολύ καπνό ήταν αποπνικτική και αυθόρμητα όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι για να διασωθούν ανέβαιναν προς τα επάνω θεωρώντας πιο ασφαλή τη διαφυγή τους.

Επιπλέον αναφέρθηκε από τους εργαζόμενους ότι η θύρα - έξοδος κινδύνου του ισογείου (που δεν θα πρέπει να κλειδώνεται για να μπορεί να ανοιχθεί εύκολα και άμεσα από κάθε πρόσωπο που θα χρειαστεί να την χρησιμοποιήσει) άνοιγε μόνο αν έσπρωχνε κάποιος την μπάρα πανικού της ίδιας της θύρας και *συγχρόνως πατούσε και ένα κουμπί σε ένα φορητό τηλεχειριστήριο, που ήταν το μοναδικό σε όλο το χώρο και βρισκόταν στο γραφείο της διευθύντριας στο ισόγειο. *Τη στιγμή του συμβάντος με την ύπαρξη του καπνού θα ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολο αν όχι αδύνατο να βρεθεί το μοναδικό τηλεχειριστήριο και να χρησιμοποιηθεί, συγχρόνως με το σπρώξιμο της θύρας για να μπορεί να ανοίξει η θύρα - έξοδος κινδύνου.[...]

Τέλος υπήρχαν:
_ πόρτα μεταλλική στον 3ο όροφο του κτιρίου που θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για εκκένωση του κτιρίου διότι μέσω σιδερένιας σκάλας οδηγούσε στην ταράτσα και στη στέγη του κτιρίου, αλλά τη στιγμή του συμβάντος ήταν *κλειδωμένη*. Η συγκεκριμένη πόρτα *δεν ήταν έξοδος κινδύνου*.

_ πόρτα στο πλατύσκαλο του κλιμακοστασίου από το ισόγειο στον ημιώροφο που *ήταν κλειδωμένη* και οδηγούσε σε ακάλυπτο χώρο (εν είδει φωταγωγού) όπου υπήρχε μηχανολογικός εξοπλισμός. Η συγκεκριμένη πόρτα *δεν ήταν έξοδος κινδύνου*.
[...]

Ολοι οι εργαζόμενοι που ρωτήθηκαν ανέφεραν ότι *δεν είχε γίνει καμία εκπαίδευση - *αναμόρφωση - επιμόρφωση και *ούτε είχε ποτέ πραγματοποιηθεί κάποιου είδους άσκηση *εκκένωσης του κτιρίου.
[...]
Β. *(Ο εργοδότης οφείλει) να διαθέτει πιστοποιητικό πυρασφάλειας* που εκδίδεται από την πυροσβεστική υπηρεσία. [...]

Η επιχείρηση *δεν είχε* το προαναφερόμενο πιστοποιητικό. ​
Είχε όμως πυροσβεστήρες, γράφει το πόρισμα. Και οδηγίες για την πυρόσβεση. Γιατί εκείνη την ώρα, φαντάζομαι, άλλο δεν έχεις στο μυαλό σου, παρά να διαβάσεις τις οδηγίες και μετά να δεις πώς λειτουργεί ο πυροσβεστήρας.

Α, και να θυμίσω τι είχε πει ο Βγενόπουλος, που οδυρόταν ότι τον κατηγορούσαν άδικα (αντιγράφω από το #79 του Nickel):

Το κατάστημα Σταδίου είχε όλα τα από το νόμο προβλεπόμενα μέτρα ασφαλείας, πυρανίχνευση, πυρασφάλεια με 16 πυροσβεστήρες, έξοδο κινδύνου, ενισχυμένα τζάμια, με τους περιορισμούς όμως ενός διατηρητέου κτιρίου που δεν μπορούσε από την υφιστάμενη νομοθεσία να μετατραπεί σε φρούριο.​


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2010)

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι οι εμπρηστές, αν γνώριζαν την πλήρη ανοργανωσιά και έλλειψη ετοιμότητας της τράπεζας και των υπαλλήλων της, δεν θα είχαν προβεί στην εγκληματική ενέργεια. Θα έχουν το ελαφρυντικό της άγνοιας.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2010)

Έτερον εκάτερον, όπως έχω πει μερικά μηνύματα πριν:


Palavra said:


> Εννοείται ότι δε γίνεται. Πιστεύω, μάλιστα, ότι έχουμε επικεντρωθεί στο θέμα της πυρασφάλειας, σε ό,τι αφορά το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό, ακριβώς επειδή οι γενικότερες ευθύνες που πρέπει να αποδοθούν σκοντάφτουν σε ένα σωρό παράγοντες: στην αστυνομία που όχι μόνο δεν κάνει τη δουλειά της, ρίχνει και λάδι στη φωτιά, στο σύστημα που προστατεύει ένα σωρό ανθρώπους που δε θα έπρεπε, σε ανθρώπους που μπερδεύουν την ιδεολογία με το φόνο κτλ κτλ.
> 
> Δε νομίζω, δηλαδή, ότι η συζήτηση περί πυροπροστασίας που έχει ανάψει γενικώς (και όχι μόνο εδώ) γίνεται για αποπροσανατολισμό: απλώς είναι το μόνο πράγμα για το οποίο όλοι έχουν να καταλογίσουν στην τράπεζα το αυτονόητο και το χειροπιαστό, ότι δεν είχε φροντίσει να προστατέψει με τα κατάλληλα μέτρα τους υπαλλήλους της. Το αν οι θάνατοι θα συνέβαιναν ούτως ή άλλως, ακόμα κι αν υπήρχαν τα μέτρα, δεν μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2010)

Φυσικά μην ξεχνάμε το βασικό συμπέρασμα του πορίσματος:
_*Τα αίτια του ατυχήματος είναι ο εμπρησμός λόγω εγκληματικής ενέργειας.*_

Διαβάζοντας το πόρισμα βλέπω μια ακόμα κλασσική ιστορία ωχαδερφισμού τόσο από τους εργοδότες όσο και από τους εργαζόμενους. Γιατί ποτέ δε συμβαίνει τίποτα σε εμάς, μόνο σε άλλους συμβαίνουν. 

Η μόνη παράλειψη που ίσως άλλαζε κάτι είναι το ζήτημα της τηλεχειριζόμενης πόρτας- που δεν ξέρω γιατί είχε τηλεχειριστήριο η πόρτα αντί να ανοίγει κανονικά. Κανονικά το τηλεχειριστήριο θα έπρεπε να φυλάγεται δίπλα στην πόρτα. Αλλά αν υποθέσουμε ότι για κάποιο λόγο δεν ήταν εφικτό αυτό, η διευθύντρια δεν θα έπρεπε να το έχει μαζί της όλη την ώρα κι όχι να το φυλάει στο συρτάρι της, ειδικά εκείνη την ημέρα; Κι επίσης, γιατί να το έχει η διευθύντρια κι όχι ο σεκιουριτάς του καταστήματος ή όποιος έχει γραφείο δίπλα στην πόρτα;
Μπορώ να φανταστώ τη διευθύντρια να το παίζει κλειδοκρατόρισσα και να κάααθεται στο γραφείο της και να καμαρώνει τα σύμβολα της υπεύθυνης θέσης της- κλειδιά, κάρτες, τηλεχειριστήρια- και την εξουσία που της δίνουν, και να μην τα μοιράζεται με κανέναν, ούτε όταν χρειάζεται να τα μοιραστεί. Γιατί την εξουσία πολλοί την επεδίωξαν αλλά τις ευθύνες που τη συνοδεύουν κανένας δεν τις παίρνει στα σοβαρά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 24, 2010)

Και η δεύτερη σοβαρή παράλειψη είναι ότι *το κατάστημα δεν είχε πιστοποιητικό πυροπροστασίας*. Το επαναλαμβάνω, διότι εκείνες τις μέρες ακουγόταν γενικότερα σε συζητήσεις δημόσιες και ιδιωτικές ότι αποκλείεται να μην είχε εξασφαλίσει πιστοποιητικό πυροπροστασίας ο Βγενόπουλος για ένα τόσο κεντρικό κατάστημα που, θυμίζω, βρίσκεται σε κεντρικό αθηναϊκό δρόμο, όπου το να ξεσπάσουν επεισόδια δεν είναι δα και κάτι πρωτάκουστο, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2010)

Αυτή η παράλειψη όμως ίσως δεν άλλαζε κάτι στην περίπτωσή μας. 
Μου φαίνεται περίεργο που δεν υπήρχε πιστοποιητικό κι αναρωτιέμαι ποια είναι η πολιτική της επιχείρησης σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, δηλαδή ποιος υπάλληλος είναι υπεύθυνος για τη διαδικασία της έκδοσης και αν είναι ακόμα στη θέση του γιατί δεν έχει απολυθεί.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 24, 2010)

Το θέμα του πιστοποιητικού ειδικά για τις τράπεζες είναι περίπλοκο (δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου το λόγο), ωστόσο, όπως λέει εδώ κάποιος ειδκός (υποστράτηγος Π.Σ ε.α.-νομικός σύμβουλος πυρασφάλειας & πολιτικής προστασίας): 

_[...]
Επικουρικά θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι και οι διατάξεις του άρθρου 433 του Ποινικού Κώδικα για «Παράβαση διατάξεων για την προφύλαξη από τη φωτιά» γεννούν τη νομική υποχρέωση για λήψη μέτρων για την αποτροπή των κινδύνων εμπρησμού. Σε περίπτωση που το συμβάν επέλθει δηλαδή προκληθεί πυρκαγιά, τότε η μη λήψη των προβλεπόμενων μέτρων πυρασφαλείας κρίνεται ως επιβαρυντικό στοιχείο και ο υπεύθυνος για τη λήψη τους είναι δυνατόν να κατηγορηθεί και για εμπρησμό από αμέλεια άρθρο 266 του Π.Κ.

Το γεγονός ότι η αδειοδοτούσα αρχή για τη λειτουργία των τραπεζικών καταστημάτων δεν ζητάει, στα αναγκαία και απαιτούμενα δικαιολογητικά, το πιστοποιητικό πυροπροστασίας θεωρείται και είναι σοβαρή παράλειψη όμως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν απαλλάσσει τις τράπεζες από την υποχρέωση λήψης μέτρων. [...]_


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2010)

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση στο πόρισμα είναι που λέει ότι οι επιχειρήσεις είναι υποχρεωμένες να εκπαιδεύουν το προσωπικό τους τακτικά. Αλλά δεν ορίζει το τακτικά. Μια φορά στα δέκα χρόνια είναι αρκετά τακτικά άραγε; Κάθε χρόνο; Κάθε έξι μήνες; Κάθε τρία χρόνια;
Τώρα μας λες Έλσα ότι δεν χρειάζεται το πιστοποιητικό για την άδεια λειτουργίας. 
Τελικά βλέπω ότι η νομοθεσία είναι σουρωτήρι.


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2013)

*Δήλωση των οικείων της εγκύου που χάθηκε στη Marfin. Ζητούν την τιμωρία των δραστών αλλά και των υπεύθυνων της τράπεζας για παραλείψεις*
(Κέρδος μέσω Left)
Την καταδίκη των δραστών του εμπρησμού στη Marfin, αλλά και των υπεύθυνων της τράπεζας για παραλείψεις τους, που οδήγησαν στο τραγικό αποτέλεσμα, ζητά με δήλωσή της η οικογένεια της εγκύου η οποία με άλλους δύο συναδέλφους της βρήκαν φρικτό θάνατο από τη φωτιά. Η οικογένεια της Αγγελικής Παπαθανασοπούλου, εξέδωσε γραπτή δήλωση με αφορμή την κλήση σε απολογία δυο κατηγορούμενων για τον φονικό εμπρησμό.

Ολόκληρη η δήλωση της οικογένειας έχει ως εξής:

«Ακριβώς χίλιες ημέρες μετά τον εμπρησμό της Marfin, που επέφερε το χαμό της Αγγελικής και του κυοφορούμενου παιδιού μας, της Παρασκευής και του Νώντα, η οικογένειά μας παρακολουθεί υπομονετικά τις εξελίξεις στο θέμα της απόδοσης ευθυνών και απονομής δικαιοσύνης για τα γεγονότα της 5ης Μαΐου. Προσδοκούμε τη λυτρωτική για εμάς και τη μνήμη των ανθρώπων μας καταδίκη, τόσο των εμπρηστών, φυσικών αυτουργών, όσο και των υπευθύνων της εργοδότριας τράπεζας Μarfin, που με τις εγκληματικές παραλείψεις τους εξανάγκασαν τους εργαζόμενους να υποστούν αυτό το μαρτυρικό θάνατο.

Οικογένεια Αγγελικής Παπαθανασοπούλου»


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2013)

(Καθημερινή)
*Βαριές ποινές για την υπόθεση της Marfin
Καταδίκη τριών εκ των τεσσάρων κατηγορουμένων, ωστόσο η απόφαση έχει ανασταλτικό χαρακτήρα
*
Αντίγραφο των πρακτικών της δίκης για τη υπόθεση Marfin, με στοιχεία που προέκυψαν από τις καταθέσεις μαρτύρων, θα διαβιβάσει το Τριμελές Πλημμελειοδικείο της Αθήνας στην Εισαγγελία Πρωτοδικών προκειμένου να αναζητηθούν οι ευθύνες και άλλων ατόμων σχετικά με την τραγωδία της 5ης Μαΐου 2010.

Χθες έπεσε η αυλαία της δίκης για τον θάνατο τριών υπαλλήλων και τον τραυματισμό άλλων 21 σε πυρκαγιά που ξέσπασε στο υποκατάστημα της Marfin στη Σταδίου έπειτα από επίθεση ομάδας κακοποιών. Τρεις από τους τέσσερις κατηγορούμενους καταδικάστηκαν σε βαριές ποινές, ενώ η τέταρτη κατηγορούμενη αθωώθηκε.

*Εγγύηση 30.000 ευρώ*

Ειδικότερα, το δικαστήριο έκρινε ένοχο τον διευθύνοντα σύμβουλο της τράπεζας Κωνσταντίνο Βασιλακόπουλο, καταδικάζοντάς τον σε ποινή φυλάκισης 10 ετών. Σε ίδια ποινή καταδικάστηκε ο υπεύθυνος ασφαλείας του κτιρίου Εμμανουήλ Βελονάκης, ενώ η διευθύντρια του υποκαταστήματος Αννα Βακαλοπούλου καταδικάστηκε σε 5 χρόνια και 1 μήνα. Αθώα κρίθηκε η υποδιευθύντρια του καταστήματος Αναστασία Κούκου. Οι καταδικασθέντες δεν φυλακίζονται, καθώς η απόφαση έχει ανασταλτικό χαρακτήρα μέχρι την έφεση, ενώ οι δύο πρώτοι καλούνται να καταβάλουν εγγύηση ύψους 30.000 ευρώ εντός 40 ημερών. Η εισαγγελέας είχε προτείνει την ενοχή και των τεσσάρων.

Σύμφωνα με όσα ειπώθηκαν στη δίκη τους προηγούμενους μήνες, τη μοιραία εκείνη ημέρα δεν δόθηκε από τη διοίκηση η εντολή να φύγουν οι εργαζόμενοι παρά τους φόβους για σοβαρά επεισόδια. Το υποκατάστημα δεν ήταν σωστά θωρακισμένο απέναντι σε επιθέσεις βανδάλων παρότι είχε δεχθεί επιθέσεις κατά το παρελθόν. Επισημάνθηκε η έλλειψη εξόδων κινδύνου και άλλες παραλείψεις που, σύμφωνα με τη δικαστική απόφαση, συνέβαλλαν στο να χαθούν τρεις ζωές και να κινδυνέψουν δεκάδες ακόμα. Στη δίκη αναβίωσαν οι σκηνές φρίκης που έζησαν οι εγκλωβισμένοι εργαζόμενοι κατά τη διάρκεια της φωτιάς. Μάρτυρες περιέγραψαν την αγωνία τους μέχρι να βγουν από το κτίριο αλλά και τις αποδοκιμασίες από διαδηλωτές που βρίσκονταν έξω από τη φλεγόμενη τράπεζα. Στην εκπνοή της δίκης, δικηγόρος υπεράσπισης τόνισε την ανάγκη να οδηγηθούν στη Δικαιοσύνη οι φυσικοί αυτουργοί της δολοφονίας, που παραμένουν ελεύθεροι.

Κατά την απαγγελία της απόφασης χθες στο εδώλιο των κατηγορουμένων, πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο με τους δικαστές τους, κάθισαν οι δύο από τους τέσσερις κατηγορουμένους, ο κ. Βασιλακόπουλος και η κ. Κούκου, καθώς η παρουσία τους δεν ήταν υποχρεωτική. Η κ. Βακαλοπούλου δεν παρακολουθούσε τη δίκη για λόγους υγείας καθώς είχε καταρρεύσει τις πρώτες ημέρες τις διαδικασίας και είχε διακομισθεί με ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ.

Η κ. Κούκου, η μόνη από τους κατηγορουμένους που παρακολούθησε όλη τη διαδικασία, άρχισε να κλαίει στο άκουσμα της αθωωτικής απόφασης. Σηκώθηκε από το εδώλιο και κάθισε στο ακροατήριο μετά την παρότρυνση του δικηγόρου της. Ομως όταν ξέσπασε σε λυγμούς, η δικαστής, συνεπής στο αυστηρό προφίλ που είχε μέχρι στιγμής επιδείξει, της ζήτησε να αποχωρήσει από την αίθουσα. Ορισμένοι μάρτυρες, συγγενείς και συνάδελφοι των θυμάτων, ξέσπασαν επίσης σε κλάματα κατά την αποχώρησή τους από το δικαστήριο. Ο συνήγορος πολιτικής αγωγής Θρασύβουλος Κονταξής και η αδερφή της αδικοχαμένης Αγγελικής Παπαθανασοπούλου, Σίσσυ, εξέφρασαν την ικανοποίησή τους για την απόφαση.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 24, 2013)

Ακούω στο ραδιόφωνο ότι οι ένοχοι για τη Μαρφίν καταδικάστηκαν, αλλά πρέπει τώρα να βρεθούν οι ηθικοί αυτουργοί. Για δες, λέω, τους βρήκαν, λοιπόν, αυτούς που έβαλαν φωτιά στο κτίριο, τόσο καιρό μακριά από την Αθήνα έχασα επεισόδια. Και ηθικούς αυτουργούς ποιους εννοεί, άραγε, η δημοσιογράφος που μιλάει αυτή τη στιγμή; Αυτούς που γράφουν υπέρ του αντάρτικου πόλεων, που εξάπτουν τα πάθη, που λένε «κάψτε τις τράπεζες»; Μα πού να τους βρεις αυτούς;

Αλλά δεν είχα καταλάβει τίποτε. Αυτοί που καταδικάστηκαν είναι, ο υπεύθυνος ασφαλείας του κτιρίου και ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Τράπεζας. Επειδή δεν είχαν συστήματα ασφαλείας, έξοδο κινδύνου και τέτοια. Διάβασα και ρεπορτάζ εφημερίδας: «Έπεσε η αυλαία της δίκης για τη Μαρφίν» ήταν ο τίτλος, αλλά αυτό εννοούσε. Το διάβασα πολύ προσεχτικά, δεν είναι απλό να μπορείς να καταλάβεις την ουσία ενός τέτοιου ρεπορτάζ. Αλλά ίσως αυτή να είναι η ουσία αυτών που λέμε κι αυτών που γράφουμε, να καταλαβαίνει κανείς ό,τι θέλει κι ό,τι του αρέσει.

Καταδικάστηκαν λοιπόν οι ένοχοι, και αναζητούνται οι ηθικοί αυτουργοί! Κι όλα είναι εντάξει και παρατάξει, αποδόθηκε δικαιοσύνη!

Θυμάμαι από την πρώτη μέρα, εκείνη τη μαύρη μέρα του Μάη του 2010, πολλοί έλεγαν, μα φταίει η Τράπεζα που δεν είχε έξοδο κινδύνου, που δεν είχε σύστημα ασφαλείας αρκετά καλό, να μπορεί να αντιμετωπίζει κάθε τέτοια συγκυρία, μια διαδήλωση που περνά και καίει τράπεζες στο διάβα της, ας πούμε. Τι πιο φυσικό, τι πιο καθημερινό; Δεν έχει δικαίωμα ο αγανακτισμένος διαδηλωτής να ρίξει μια μολότοφ, βρε αδερφέ, να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια; Οφείλουν, όμως, οι τράπεζες να πάρουν τα μέτρα τους.

Και πού θα σταματήσουν τα μέτρα αυτά; Να είναι εξοπλισμένες οι τράπεζες σαν μπούνκερ, στην είσοδο να έχουν αντιπυρικά, να περνάμε ελέγχους με ακτίνες Χ πριν μπούμε, κ.λπ. Αλίμονο δα, από τέτοια συνηθίσαμε. Σε λίγο θα βγάζουμε τα παπούτσια μας, θα μας ψαχουλεύουν στις μασχάλες και θα μας περνάνε από μαγνήτες που θα σφυρίζουν στα βραχιόλια που βροντούν. Τότε θα είναι εξασφαλισμένοι οι υπεύθυνοι ασφαλείας ότι δεν θα πάνε φυλακή αν κάποια μολότοφ ενός ηθικού αυτουργού (αυτό πάλι...) πέσει σε κάνα μπαλκόνι και κάψει άφρονες εργαζόμενους σε μέρα αγανάκτησης.

Δηλαδή, θα μου πείτε, δεν είναι σωστό να έχουν οι τράπεζες συστήματα ασφαλείας, δεν έπρεπε να καταδικαστούν οι υπεύθυνοι για την παράλειψη αυτή; Προσέξτε όμως, εδώ έχουμε ποινές για δέκα χρόνια στον έναν, πέντε στον άλλον. Δεν καταδικάζονται οι άνθρωποι για την παράλειψη, αλλά για τον θάνατο των ανθρώπων. Δεν ήμουν στη δίκη, αλλά βλέπω να γίνεται μια μετατόπιση απ' αυτές που προκαλούν τη λογική. Την προκαλούν και την καθοδηγούν, γίνονται τρόπος σκέψης. Οι μολότοφ αρχίζουν να θεωρούνται κάτι σα φυσικό φαινόμενο.

Κι αυτοί που πέταξαν τις βόμβες είναι ηθικοί αυτουργοί; Δηλαδή, οι υπεύθυνοι ασφαλείας είναι οι φυσικοί αυτουργοί; Κράτα, θεέ μου, το μυαλό μας στη θέση του, γιατί έχει πάρει δρόμο...

ένα άρθρο των πρωταγωνιστών


----------



## Irini (Jul 24, 2013)

Καλά, μόνο με το μισό συμφωνώ. Ναι, είναι τρελό να αποκαλείς αυτούς που πέταξαν μολότοφ "ηθικούς αυτουργούς". Εντελώς τρελό. 

Αλλά όταν από παράλειψη προκαλείται θάνατος τότε δεν έχουμε ανθρωποκτονία από αμέλεια εκ των πραγμάτων; Νομίζω δηλαδή από τα λίγα νομικά που ξέρω.


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2013)

Με ράδιο αρβύλα ο καθένας λέει ό,τι θέλει: "ακούω στο ραδιόφωνο...ηθικοί αυτουργοί". Είτε είναι απροσεξία της ίδιας της αρθρογράφου, είτε είναι αγραμματοσύνη της δημοσιογράφου του ραδιοφώνου. Στο ρεπορτάζ που παρέθεσα από την Καθημερινή λέει "Στην εκπνοή της δίκης, δικηγόρος υπεράσπισης τόνισε την ανάγκη να οδηγηθούν στη Δικαιοσύνη οι *φυσικοί* αυτουργοί της δολοφονίας, που παραμένουν ελεύθεροι." Τώρα, το να στήνεται ολόκληρο άρθρο, και μάλιστα από μια Δαμιανίδη, πάνω στην αγραμματοσύνη μιας δημοσιογράφου του ραδιοφώνου, μου φαίνεται αστείο.

Δεύτερον, δεν είναι δουλειά των δικαστηρίων να συλλαμβάνουν τους εγκληματίες. Αυτή είναι δουλειά της αστυνομίας. Τι πιστεύει δηλαδή η Δαμιανίδη; ότι αν προσαχθούν σε δίκη κάποιοι κατηγορούμενοι για τον εμπρησμό, οι δικαστές θα τους δικάσουν με πνεύμα επιείκειας;

Όσο για τους ηθικούς αυτουργούς, όπως τους ονομάζει, οι οποίοι γράφουν στους τοίχους "κάψτε τις τράπεζες", είναι προφανές ότι αν αυτό ερμηνευτεί στενά, όπως φαίνεται να υπαινίσσεται, έστω άθελά της, η Δαμιανίδη, αν δηλαδή μπορούν να σε πάνε για ηθική αυτουργία σε ανθρωποκτονίες αν σε πιάσουν να γράφεις ένα τέτοιο σύνθημα στους τοίχους, τότε πάμε κατευθείαν σε ολοκληρωτικό κράτος. Και φυσικά δεν το λέω αυτό επειδή συμφωνώ με το συγκεκριμένο σύνθημα. Κρίμα, και την είχα σε εκτίμηση την κυρία, αλλά εδώ έχασε τελείως την μπάλα.

Εντύπωση επίσης μου έκανε το μπιλιετάκι που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία από την οδό Σταδίου, που λέει "Οι εγκληματίες είναι εντεταλμένοι από αυτούς που κατήγγειλε ο κος Βγενόπουλος για αυτό χτύπησαν την Marfin Bank". Μάλιστα: "ο *κος* Βγενόπουλος"...


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν οι ποινές ήταν αυστηρές γιατί δεν ξέρω ποιές είναι οι προβλεπόμενες. Πάντως νομίζω όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι η υπόθεση δεν έχει κλείσει/ το έγκλημα δεν έχει εξιχνιαστεί, εφόσον δεν έχουν συλληφθεί οι εμπρηστές. Επίσης αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα αν είχαν βρεθεί οι εμπρηστές- δηλαδή αν θα ενδιαφερόταν κανείς για το αν υπήρξε αμέλεια από την πλευρά της τράπεζας.


----------



## Costas (Jul 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα αν είχαν βρεθεί οι εμπρηστές- δηλαδή αν θα ενδιαφερόταν κανείς για το αν υπήρξε αμέλεια από την πλευρά της τράπεζας.


Θυμίζω τη δήλωση των συγγενών στις αρχές του χρόνου (#106):

Προσδοκούμε τη λυτρωτική για εμάς και τη μνήμη των ανθρώπων μας καταδίκη, τόσο των εμπρηστών, φυσικών αυτουργών, όσο και των υπευθύνων της εργοδότριας τράπεζας Μarfin, που με τις εγκληματικές παραλείψεις τους εξανάγκασαν τους εργαζόμενους να υποστούν αυτό το μαρτυρικό θάνατο.

Αυτό που περιμένω και ως τώρα δεν βλέπω (για να κάνω πάσα σε άλλο θέμα), είναι μια ανακοίνωση των οικείων των 3 (τριών!) νεαρότατων αθλητών, νυν και πρώην, που πέθαναν στο άψε-σβήσε από λευχαιμία, ανακοίνωση που να προσπαθεί να κρατήσει το θέμα στην πρώτη σελίδα —μια και ο Τύπος και η Πολιτεία δεν έχει υποπέσει στην αντίληψή μου να έχουν επισπεύσει.


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2013)

Πρόστιμο 150.000 ευρώ για συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση επέβαλε το Πολυμελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών κατά του επιχειρηματία Ανδρέα Βγενόπουλου, σχετικά με δηλώσεις που είχε κάνει ο κ. Βγενόπουλος κατά του βουλευτή Λέσβου, Νίκου Σηφουνάκη.

Το δικαστήριο δικαίωσε πλήρως το βουλευτή, ο οποίος είχε προσφύγει με αγωγή του κατά του επιχειρηματία στην ελληνική δικαιοσύνη.

Όπως αναφέρει το Βήμα, οι δηλώσεις αφορούσαν επιδότηση που είχε δοθεί και ο επιχειρηματίας με τηλεοπτικές του εμφανίσεις είχε αφήσει αιχμές για ευθύνες του βουλευτή στη διαχείριση δωρεάς της Marfin προς το Δήμο Πυθαγορείου Σάμου. 
(Κουτί Πανδώρας)


----------



## Costas (Oct 24, 2013)

*Στις 9 Δεκεμβρίου η δίκη για την επίθεση στη Marfin*
*Στο εδώλιο θα βρεθούν οι δύο κατηγορούμενοι για την επίθεση στη Marfin και στο βιβλιοπωλείο Ιανός στην οδό Σταδίου. *

Στις 9 Δεκεμβρίου αναμένεται να ξεκινήσει η δίκη δύο κατηγορουμένων, ο ένας από τους οποίους κατηγορείται για την επίθεση στο υποκατάστημα της τράπεζας Marfin και ο δεύτερος για την επίθεση στο βιβλιοπωλείο Ιανός στην οδό Σταδίου, τον Μάιο του 2010. Κατά τη διάρκεια της επίθεσης είχε προκληθεί πυρκαγιά στην τράπεζα που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να εγκλωβιστούν και να βρουν τραγικό θάνατο τρεις υπάλληλοι, μεταξύ των οποίων και μία έγκυος γυναίκα.
Ενώπιον του Μεικτού Ορκωτού Δικαστηρίου αναμένεται να βρεθούν δύο άτομα τα οποία αντιμετωπίζουν κατά περίσταση βαρύτατες κατηγορίες για ανθρωποκτονία εκ προθέσεως, έκρηξη, κατασκευή ή κατοχή εκρηκτικών και απρόκλητη φθορά ξένης ιδιοκτησίας.
Πάντως και οι δύο κατηγορούμενοι δεν έχουν προφυλακιστεί αλλά έχουν αφεθεί ελεύθεροι με τους περιοριστικούς όρους της απαγόρευσης εξόδου από τη χώρα και της τακτικής εμφάνισης στο Α.Τ. της περιοχής τους.
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι τρία στελέχη της τράπεζας έχουν καταδικαστεί σε βαθμό πλημμελήματος για ελλιπή μέτρα προστασίας στην τράπεζα.
(Η Καθημερινή)


----------



## rogne (Oct 25, 2013)

Η δίκη αυτή έχει τις προδιαγραφές να γράψει ιστορία, για καλό ή για κακό. 

ΥΓ. Και μια γενικότερη εκτίμηση που δεν θυμάμαι αν έχει αναφερθεί αλλού, αλλά (ίσως) ταιριάζει κι εδώ.


----------



## rogne (Nov 27, 2013)

_Αποκλειστικό: Η περίεργη αστυνομική έρευνα για τη Marfin_


----------



## SBE (Nov 27, 2013)

Δεν το διάβασα όλο γιατί είναι μακρινάρι, αλλά ας μην επηρεαζόμαστε από το σινεμά και την τηλεόραση, όπου η αστυνομία εξιχνιάζει εγκλήματα και πέφτουν οι τίτλοι του τέλους. Το δικαστήριο αποφασίζει την ενοχή ή αθωότητα του κατηγορούμενου. Και το δικαστήριο αξιολογεί την ποιότητα των στοιχείων της αστυνομίας.


----------



## rogne (Dec 9, 2013)

Αναβολή της δίκης για τις 14 Μαΐου 2014. Figures.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2013)

rogne said:


> Figures.


Τι εννοείς;


----------



## rogne (Dec 9, 2013)

Εννοώ δύο πράγματα: το πρώτο είναι η (γνωστή) αθλιότητα του συστήματος απονομής δικαιοσύνης στη χώρα, που μπορεί να κρατάει ανθρώπους κατηγορούμενους επ' αόριστον, και το δεύτερο η φανερή (για μένα) απροθυμία εκδίκασης της υπόθεσης από τη μεριά των κατήγορων. 

Υποτίθεται ότι πρόκειται για υπόθεση ύψιστης σοβαρότητας, αλλά, τόσο στο ουσιαστικό όσο και στο διαδικαστικό της μέρος, η ίδια η δίκη είναι (και αντιμετωπίζεται σαν) πολιτικάντικο ακροδεξιό αστείο. Και η διαγραφόμενη έκβασή της προφανώς δεν αρέσει σε όσους την έστησαν, συνεπώς τι μένει; Η παλιά καλή καταφυγή στη (γνωστή) αθλιότητα του συστήματος απονομής δικαιοσύνης στη χώρα ώστε να το τρενάρουμε το πράγμα όσο γίνεται περισσότερο.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 9, 2013)

Για το θέμα των σκοπιμοτήτων δεν μπορώ να εκφράσω άποψη, εξάλλου ούτε καν ποιοι είναι οι κατηγορούμενοι δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω. Για το θέμα των αναβολών, ωστόσο, νομίζω ότι είναι κάτι που ταλαιπωρεί γενικώς τους πολίτες της χώρας, συχνά μάλιστα (όπως συζητούσαμε και με αφορμή την συμπεριφορά της Κωνσταντοπούλου ως συνηγόρου υπεράσπιστης βιαστή εδώ) το εκμεταλλεύονται και οι συνήγοροι με σκοπό να επιτύχουν παραγραφή και/ή αποφυλάκιση.

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν γνωρίζω επαρκώς την υπόθεση αυτή, κυρίως γιατί δεν έχει καλυφθεί ακόμα επαρκώς από τα ΜΜΕ, δηλαδή δεν έχουν δοθεί αρκετά στοιχεία για το πώς έγινε η σύλληψη, με βάση τι πληροφορίες και τέτοια. Όμως, αναβολές δίνονται σε πάμπολλες ποινικές υποθέσεις, από τρανταχτές (υπόθεση Τσοχατζόπουλου και Ψωμιάδη) μέχρι λιγότερο τρανταχτές, όπως και σε αστικές, και για διάφορους λόγους. Διαβάζω ότι την αναβολή τη ζήτησε ο συνήγορος της Πολιτικής Αγωγής, η οποία είναι οι συγγενείς των θυμάτων, νομίζω. Τραβηγμένο μου φαίνεται να ήθελαν επίτηδες οι συγγενείς των θυμάτων ή ο δικηγόρος τους να παραταθεί αυτή η δίκη - αλλά και πάλι, δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά, για να το λες, κάτι θα ξέρεις.


----------



## Costas (May 9, 2014)

(Καθημερινή)
Αναμένεται να καθυστερήσει περαιτέρω η εκδίκαση του δολοφονικού εμπρησμού της Marfin, για τον οποίο κατηγορούνται δύο άτομα, καθώς η δικάσιμος είχε προσδιοριστεί για τις 14 Μαΐου, εντός της προεκλογικής περιόδου, και ως εκ τούτου θα αναβληθεί. 

Παράλληλα, σε μερικές εβδομάδες αναμένεται να καθαρογραφεί η απόφαση, σύμφωνα με την οποία καταδικάστηκαν οι τρεις από τους τέσσερις κατηγορούμενους -στελέχη της Marfin- καθώς δεν είχαν φροντίσει να τηρηθούν οι κανόνες ασφαλείας προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί η τραγωδία. Η απόφαση αναμένεται να συζητηθεί σε δεύτερο βαθμό. Ωστόσο, σύμφωνα με νομικές πηγές, η σημασία της έγκειται στο ότι αφήνει ανοιχτά «παράθυρα» προκειμένου να συνεχιστεί η έρευνα για τυχόν ευθύνες και άλλων ατόμων που δεν βρέθηκαν εξαρχής στο εδώλιο του κατηγορουμένου.


----------



## rogne (Dec 11, 2014)

Αν αναρωτιόταν κανείς: Αναβλήθηκε η δίκη των κατηγορούμενων για τον εμπρησμό στη Marfin (για τον Σεπτέμβρη του '15).


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2014)

Να προσθέσουμε ότι αυτό συμβαίνει λόγω της αποχής διαρκείας που κήρυξαν οι δικηγόροι, αρχής γενομένης από τη Δευτέρα 8 Δεκεμβρίου, με αφορμή τις αλλαγές στον Κώδικα Πολιτικής Δικονομίας. Φαντάζομαι ότι αν όχι όλες, τουλάχιστον οι περισσότερες δίκες αυτό το διάστημα θα αναβάλλονται. 

Αναβολές:

Για την διευκόλυνση όλων κατά τη διάρκεια της αποχής θα επιτρέπεται στους συναδέλφους η παράσταση ενώπιον των δικαστηρίων για την υποβολή αιτήματος αναβολής, με την υποχρέωση – στην περίπτωση μη παράστασης της πλευράς του αντιδίκου – να προβαίνουν αμελλητί και με κάθε πρόσφορο μέσο στην ενημέρωση του συναδέλφου που εκπροσωπεί την πλευρά του αντιδίκου για την ημερομηνία της νέας δικασίμου.​
http://www.dsa.gr/δελτία-τύπου/αποφ...υ-του-δσα-για-αποχή-διαρκείας-από-δευτέρα-812


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2014)

Και με την ευκαιρία, τα ονόματα των κατηγορουμένων έχουν δοθεί στη δημοσιότητα; Στο άρθρο μόνο κάποιες αναφορές για την καταγωγή βλέπω, καθώς και ότι είναι και οι δύο ελεύθεροι μέχρι τη διεξαγωγή της δίκης.


----------



## rogne (Dec 11, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Και με την ευκαιρία, τα ονόματα των κατηγορουμένων έχουν δοθεί στη δημοσιότητα; Στο άρθρο μόνο κάποιες αναφορές για την καταγωγή βλέπω, καθώς και ότι είναι και οι δύο ελεύθεροι μέχρι τη διεξαγωγή της δίκης.



Έχουν δημοσιοποιηθεί προ πολλού τα ονόματά τους, για τον έναν μάλιστα έχουν γίνει και δηλώσεις, εκδηλώσεις, διαδηλώσεις (τον άλλον φαίνεται ότι δεν τον ξέρουν πολλοί).

ΥΓ. Αν ήταν η πρώτη αναβολή, να τη δεχτώ την αποχή των δικηγόρων ως σοβαρό λόγο (για τόσο σοβαρή δίκη). Αλλά είναι η τρίτη, τέταρτη; Κανείς δεν θυμάται πια... Έχω γράψει παραπάνω τι μου δείχνει εμένα αυτό, απλώς πλέον αναρωτιέμαι πού μπορεί να φτάσει η βαλίτσα.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 11, 2014)

Δυστυχώς, έτσι συμβαίνει στην ελληνική δικαιοσύνη. Στην οικογένειά μου φέτος τελεσιδίκησε* αστική υπόθεση που είχε κινηθεί το 2006, μεταξύ άλλων επειδή η υπόθεση είχε πάρει σίγουρα μία αναβολή λόγω παλαιότερης αποχής των δικηγόρων, μη σου πω και δύο - δε θυμάμαι πια. Δίκιο έχεις πάντως που διαμαρτύρεσαι, ωστόσο για να δικηγορήσει κάποιος σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις, από όσο ξέρω, πρέπει να πάρει άδεια από το Σύλλογό του, αλλιώς δεν έχει σχετικό δικαίωμα. Δηλαδή -και πάλι από όσο ξέρω- σε περιπτώσεις αποχής ή κωλύματος δικηγόρων ή δικαστών δυστυχώς οι αναβολές είναι συνηθισμένη υπόθεση.

Για παράδειγμα, όπως έλεγα και πιο πάνω, στην υπόθεση του βιαστή με τις τυρόπιτες που υπεράσπιζε η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου, η δίκη είχε πάρει πάρα πολλές αναβολές επειδή η Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου ήταν σε άλλη δίκη και δεν μπορούσε να παραστεί στη συγκεκριμένη.

________________
*Όταν λέω «τελεσιδίκησε» δεν συμπεριλαμβάνω τον Άρειο Πάγο, εννοώ μέχρι το δεύτερο βαθμό...


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 11, 2014)

Σας νικάμε άνετα: για τη δική μου οικογένεια, τον φετινό Οκτώβριο βγήκε η απόφαση του Εφετείου για αστική υπόθεση που ξεκίνησε το 1983!


----------



## rogne (Dec 11, 2014)

Καλά, ναι, για τις αστικές υποθέσεις το όριο είναι η αιωνιότητα. Εδώ όμως δεν είναι καν μια απλή ποινική υπόθεση. Όλοι θυμόμαστε σαν χτες τόσο το συμβάν της Μαρφίν όσο και τις πολλαπλές του πολιτικές χρήσεις εδώ και πέντε χρόνια σχεδόν. Υπάρχει εδώ μια καθόλου αμελητέα διαφορά σε σχέση με την υπόθεση του βιαστή και την Κωνσταντοπούλου, που προφανώς δεν έχει να κάνει με τη σοβαρότητα των ίδιων των υποθέσεων. Γι' αυτό και δεν συμφωνώ ότι πρέπει να εξαντληθεί το ενδιαφέρον μας για την υπόθεση αυτή σε αναστεναγμούς μπροστά στις κολασμένες καθυστερήσεις απόδοσης δικαιοσύνης στο Ελλάντα. Λίγη τσίπα να υπήρχε, λίγη αμεροληψία, λίγη (ας το πω) αθωότητα δικαιοσύνης και πολιτείας, η συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση θα 'χε εκδικαστεί αμέσως. Το ότι δεν εκδικάζεται δεν μπορεί παρά να σημαίνει ότι δεν συμφέρει να εκδικαστεί. Και περιμένω να με διαψεύσει η ιστορία.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 11, 2014)

Παρακολουθώντας τον βρετανικό Τύπο μένω έκθαμβη που διάφορες υποθέσεις εκδικάζονται σε τόσο σύντομο διάστημα που ακόμα θυμάμαι όλες τις λεπτομέρειες που είχα διαβάσει στα αρχικά ρεπορτάζ. Μιλάμε για διάστημα μερικών μηνών και ποτέ άνω των δύο ετών.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2014)

Αυτό γίνεται Άλεξ γιατί δεν υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις γενικότερα στο σύστημα (ούτε απεργίες, αποχές κλπ) και φυσικά έχει να κάνει και με το κοινό δίκαιο και το ότι κρίνεται ο κατηγορούμενος από τους συμπoλίτες του. Για παράδειγμα, οι υποθέσεις που έχουν να κάνουν με παραβασεις ΚΟΚ, χρέη, μικροζημιές, κλοπές, ναρκωτικά κλπ απασχολούν τους ειρηνοδίκες (magistrates) που είναι εθελοντές χωρίς πτυχίο νομικής. Πέρσι είχα κοιτάξει πώς μπορεί να γίνει κανείς εθελοντής, και το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι να είσαι μόνιμος κάτοικος (όχι πολίτης), να έχεις καλές συστάσεις και καθαρό ποινικό μητρώο και να είσαι διαθέσιμος 15 προκαθορισμένες εργάσιμες το χρόνο, που μπορέι να είναι 30 μισές. Η επιλογή γίνεται με συνέντευξη και ακολουθεί εκπαίδευση για λίγο καιρό. Το δικαστηριο ειναι τριμελές (τρεις εθελοντές) κι έχει βοηθό μόνιμο υπάλληλο με νομικές γνώσεις, τον οποίο μπορείς να συμβουλευτεί ή μπορείς να παραπέμψει την υπόθεση στο κανονικό δικαστήριο- όπου καταλήγουν και οι εφέσεις. Αυτό το σύστημα θυμίζει λίγο τους δικαστές στην Άγρια Δύση που βλέπουμε στα παλιά γουέστερν, αλλά σημαίνει ότι ξαλαφρώνει το σύστημα για τις πιο σοβαρές υποθέσεις. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα ήθελα κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα. 

Τώρα, επί του ζητήματος: Rogne, δεν είναι δίκαιο για τους άλλους υπόδικους που εκκρεμούν οι υποθέσεις τους να δίνεται προτεραιότητα σε όσες περιπτώσεις έχουν απασχολήσει περισσότερο τα ΜΜΕ. Ισονομία δεν έχουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2014)

Ας με διαψεύσουν όσοι γνωρίζουν καλύτερα, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι προβλέπεται ειδική κατηγορία δικών με ξεχωριστό κοινωνικό ενδιαφέρον, ακριβώς για να προχωράνε πιο γρήγορα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 11, 2014)

Kι αν έχουν μαζευτεί πολλές με ειδικό ενδιαφέρον; Τότε πάλι κολλάμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2014)

Ε, ναι...


----------



## Costas (Dec 12, 2014)

Ας δούμε την ουσία αυτού που λέει ο rogne: ότι πρόκειται για αθώους που δεν θα 'πρεπε η αστυνομία να τους έχει ποτέ παραπέμψει στη Δικαιοσύνη, γιατί οι αποδείξεις της αθωότητάς τους είναι σκαστές, ή μάλλον γιατί οι ενδείξεις της ενοχής τους είναι της πλάκας. Το ότι η αστυνομία τούς παρέπεμψε παρ' όλα αυτά, εν γνώσει της, δημιουργεί περαιτέρω την υποψία ότι θέλησε έτσι να κρύψει τους πραγματικούς ενόχους, που τους γνωρίζει, που μπορεί να είναι προβοκάτορές της ή και χρυσαυγίτες. Άντε βγάλε άκρη, προκειμένου για ένα χώρο που από καταβολής Μεταπολίτευσης θητεύει στη βία και στην ανωνυμία. Πάντως θυμάμαι έναν προηγούμενο αναρχικό κρατούμενο, της εποχής του εμπρησμού στη Μάρφιν, ο οποίος μέσα από τη φυλακή είχε στείλει κείμενο όπου στηλίτευε τους εμπρηστές, που με την ανευθυνότητά τους είχαν χρωματίσει μια καθ' όλα αξιέπαινη πράξη όπως ο εμπρησμός μιας Τράπεζας με απαίσια χρώματα λόγω των θανάτων. Ο συγκεκριμένος δεν είχε εκφράσει καμιά αμφιβολία για το ότι οι δράστες ανήκαν στο χώρο. Βέβαια αυτό δεν σημαίνει και πολλά, γιατί ένας πράκτορας δεν αυτοσυστήνεται σαν τέτοιος.

Τέλος πάντων, αυτό που θέλει να πει ο rogne, αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, είναι ότι οι αναβολές οφείλονται μάλλον στην απροθυμία της αστυνομίας και του κρατικού μηχανισμού να ρεζιλευτεί από μιαν αθώωση, να εκτεθεί κατά συνέπεια σε ενοχλητικά ερωτήματα όπως τα παραπάνω, και να χρεωθεί το κόστος από την αγανάχτηση των οικογενειών των θυμάτων, για την κοροϊδία της δήθεν "έρευνας".


----------



## rogne (Dec 12, 2014)

@ Costas: This.
@ SBE: Όσες δίκες με "ειδικό ενδιαφέρον" καθυστερούν κάνουν πολύ άσχημα (και πιθανώς ξέρουν ακριβώς τι κάνουν).


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2015)

Εντωμεταξύ οι αυτοαποκαλούμενοι αντιεξουσιαστές καίνε τρόλεϊ — γιατί; Είναι εξουσία ο ΟΣΥ; Είναι εξουσία αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν τρόλεϊ; Πάμε/νε καλά;


----------



## Costas (May 23, 2015)

Η φιλοσοφία τους είναι "κάψε, σπάσε", ή " καίω, άρα υπάρχω ". Άλλωστε είναι " αυτόνομοι ", "αδιαμεσολάβητοι", ανώνυμοι και κουκουλωμένοι, και επίσης ξέρουν ότι στην τωρινή συγκυρία έχουν και την δυσφορούσα ανοχή, αλλά πάντως ανοχή, της κυβέρνησης.


----------



## rogne (Feb 10, 2016)

Ας μην παραλείψω να το σημειώσω: πριν από λίγες μέρες, η "πολύκροτη" δίκη για τη Marfin πήρε αναβολή για τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2016. Προσοχή: όχι διακοπή λόγω της αποχής των δικηγόρων (είχε γίνει κι αυτό το προηγούμενο διάστημα, τρις), αλλά κανονική αναβολή, αν και είχε ήδη ξεκινήσει.


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2016)

Ξέρεις με ποια αιτιολογία;


----------



## rogne (Feb 11, 2016)

Όπως διάβασα, η έδρα έκρινε ότι, μετά από τρεις διακοπές και την αποχή των δικηγόρων να παρατείνεται, ε, ας πάει κατευθείαν για το φθινόπωρο (να δούμε σε ποια κυβέρνηση χρονιά θα κάτσει η μπίλια τελικά)...


----------



## Costas (Feb 11, 2016)

Α, άρα δεν προέρχεται από την αστυνομία (μη εμφάνιση μαρτύρων) αυτή τη φορά. Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου.


----------



## rogne (Oct 31, 2016)

Έγινε με τα πολλά η δίκη (απίστευτο μοιάζει...) και, αναμενόμενα, οι κατηγορούμενοι κρίθηκαν ομόφωνα αθώοι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2016)

Στο τέλος θα καταλήξουμε στο ότι αυτοπυρπολήθηκαν.


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2016)

Απλά, οι ένοχοι τη σκαπούλαραν. Για τον έναν από τους δύο δεν αποδείχτηκε ούτε καν ότι ήταν στην πορεία. Όποιος θέλει σώνει και καλά καταδίκες, ας παρουσιαστεί και ας αυτοπροταθεί για ένοχος.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/881501/ar...dyo-kathgoroymenoi-gia-thn-epi8esh-sth-marfin


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2016)

Θυμάται κανείς πώς έληξε (δικαστικά εννοώ), ή πού βρίσκεται το των ευθυνών της διοίκησης της τράπεζας για την απουσία μέτρων και υποδομών ασφαλείας του υποκαταστήματος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2016)

Με καταδίκες υπευθύνων:

http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=523343


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2016)

2 επί 22 χρόνια και 1 επί 5! Ευχαριστώ, Δόκτορ. Να υποθέσω ότι η έφεση δεν έχει εκδικαστεί, ή μας ξέφυγε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 1, 2016)

Α, δεν το κοίταξα καν. Υποθέτω ότι κάτι θα είχα προσέξει, αλλά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2018)

Οκτώ χρόνια σήμερα. Οι πυρπολητές παραμένουν άγνωστοι. Άγνωστοι παραμένουν και οι αναχαιτιστές της Πυροσβεστικής.


----------

